# Tanken mach null Bock mehr



## Viper1701hbn (15. März 2010)

Moin....

Ihr alle da draußen wundert Euch warum Ihr für ICC usw
keine Tanks mehr findet ??

Dann denkt mal drüber nach ....


Früher stand der Tank an der Spitze der Grp ...
Der Tank pullte, setzte zeichen und entschied über
den erfolgreichen Fight.
DDS warteten um den Tank genügend Zeit zu geben, 
die Mobs anzutanken ....


Doch heute sieht das alles anders aus ...
Es wird kreut und quergepullt ..
der Tank rennt nur noch rum und versucht
die mobs einzufangen ....
Antanken kennt keiner mehr ..
und sollte ein Mob mal eine DD umhauen,

kommen sie gleich wieder:

"Kannste nich tanken ??"
"Wie wäre es mit spotten ??"
"Lern mal tanken !!"

So macht das Spiel kein Spass mehr ...

und ja ... es ist ein Spiel .. wenn ich von der Arbeit
komme, möchte ich mal 1h oder vielleicht auch 2 
schön chillich freude haben !!!


----------



## Tikume (15. März 2010)

Viper1701hbn schrieb:


> und ja ... es ist ein Spiel .. wenn ich von der Arbeit
> komme, möchte ich mal 1h oder vielleicht auch 2
> schön chillich freude haben !!!



Wow quitten und das Geld in [Edit: anderes] investieren?


----------



## Ahramanyu (15. März 2010)

Ich möchte eigentlich nicht sterben. Andere User wahrscheinlich auch nicht.
Bitte in Zukunft solche Art von Provokation unterlassen, sie verstärken weder deine Argumente, noch wird dadurch eine sinnige Diskussion bestärkt.


----------



## Shasta (15. März 2010)

siehe auch thread tankproblematik


----------



## Nereo (15. März 2010)

jop ich kann dein kritikpunkt zwar verstehen aber die provokation zieht dich nur ins lächerliche


----------



## sunrise82 (15. März 2010)

Na, wenn es dir keinen Spaß mehr macht, dann lass es doch...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar ist es net schön, wenn die ganzen DD´ler meinen alles und jeden
der net bei 3 am Tank klebt pullen zu müssen, dann lass sie doch 
sterben. Spätestens nach dem 3. Mal müsste es auch der
Dümmste kapiert haben.

Aber davon mal abgesehen gibt es schon massig Tank-Threads...


----------



## Viper1701hbn (15. März 2010)

Hallo,


Zur Berichtigung:

lest dies oder sterbt ....


..weil Ihr sonst alleine steht, ohne Tanks
in eurer Grp, denn der hat geleavt.


----------



## Cazor (15. März 2010)

Viper1701hbn schrieb:


> ........
> So denkt drüber nach oder sterbt ...




Wie passend formuliert. Ich drück mich momentan auch ums tanken. Als Bluttank habe ich sowieso in der Antankphase am Trash schlechtere Karten, das lässt sich zwar leicht kompensieren, nur fehlen dann wieder die Runen und es entsteht ein kleines Loch, in dem man nur beten kann, während um einen rum die Bomben einschlagen. Bei Bossen ist das kein Thema aber es kann den Leuten einfach nicht schnell genug gehen.

Manchmal, wenn ich mich als DD in die Gruppen mogele, treffe ich aber Tanks, die scheinbar im recount vorn stehen und neue Weltrekorde aufstellen wollen. Die ziehen durch wie ADHS-gequälte Guppies. Da braucht man sich nicht wundern. Klassen, denen man die Aggro auch in der Antankphase nicht nehmen kann, haben da halt Vorteile und bestimmen die Geschwindigkeit. Also sind wir Tanks mit Schuld.


----------



## Nereo (15. März 2010)

Viper1701hbn schrieb:


> lest dies oder sterbt ....
> ..weil Ihr sonst alleine steht, ohne Tanks
> in eurer Grp, denn der hat geleavt.



was ne verbesserung... die ausrede is ja mal super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. März 2010)

Viper1701hbn schrieb:


> "Wie wäre es mit spotten ??"




Ich sag dann immer "Spott? hab ich nicht gelernt.. macht keinen schaden"

Und wie auch in dem anderen thread vor ein paar tagen schon.. stell dich zur wahl.. entweder geht der dd der nicht aufpasst oder du.. muss dann die gruppe entscheiden was sie lieber neu sucht.. nen dd oder nen tank


----------



## Gnarak (15. März 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wow quitten und das Geld in Pornos investieren?




Deine Äusserungen werden ständig dünner und dümmer. 

@TE , hast leider Recht. Viele Tanks machen Ihren Job auch daher nur noch Gildenintern.


----------



## Fisch (15. März 2010)

Viper1701hbn schrieb:


> Moin....
> 
> Ihr alle da draußen wundert Euch warum Ihr für ICC usw
> keine Tanks mehr findet ??
> ...



Ich weis nicht was in letzter Zeit dieses gejammere von den Tanks soll. Ja, die DDs bauen ab und an mal Mist aber was solls. 

Wir reden hier von Heroinstanzen (ich hab in ICC noch nie einen DD gesehen der nicht auf mein oder des Raidleiters Zeichen gefocust hat und wenn wäre er schneller aus dem Raid draussen als er "Lern....." schreiben könnte) und die kann doch inzwischen ein Tank mit nem Heiler alleine machen. 

Ich hab auch schon alleine vor Ick und Krick gestanden weil keiner der Herren und Damen DDs aus der Soße raus wollten oder sich von den Bomben haben hoch jagen lassen. Na und?
Ich seh das ganze inzwischen so, dass es einfach mal anspruchsvoller ist *gegen *die Noob-DDs zu tanken. Und da die sich teilweise mehr wehren als die Bosse, macht das fast schon wieder Spaß^^
Und ansonsten...... Ich brauch 5 sek um ne neue Gruppe zu finden und du?


----------



## Kev_S (15. März 2010)

@TE ich nahm deinen Tread ernst, bis ich zur letzten Zeile kam^^" die hats rausgerissen das ich dich gerade wieder als mimimi abstempeln will... 

Aber denk ich mir den letzten Satz weg: Joah das ist rotz, der Tank weis fast immer, wie man am besten pullt, sodass optimal draufgenatzt werden kann ... aber nein, DDs die meinen je früher schaden, desto schneller down, greifen vorzeitig an und ruinieren einen vllt. schnellen kill von Gruppen. 

Ihr meint das wäre schwachsinn? Ok, hier ein Beispiel: 

ICC, die ersten Trashmobs, man kann es so machen wie mach normaler dd einfach einen nach dem andern umfocusen, oder aber, man sieht es ausm tank specc, stellt sich hinter eine der Säulen, pullt einen, wartet das sich alle auf einem Fleck befinden und natzt sie mit spalten, cleave und Blizzard weg.

Wenn man dann produktive Kritik äußert, heissts nur wieder: Das hat so funktioniert und wichtig ist das sie liegen ... Naja so far


----------



## Error2000 (15. März 2010)

Einfach in Gilde oder Stammgruppe raiden gehen und schon passts auch als Tank.


----------



## Silmarilli (15. März 2010)

Mich wundern eigentlich die Whine-Threads von Tanks nicht - wundern tu ich mich nur immer über alle anderen Klassen die jammern wobei die sich doch eigentlich ihr Problem selbst gebastelt und auf den Kühlschrank gestellt haben.

Aber was solls - mich stört es nicht gruppenmitglieder die zu früh los legen nix abzuspoten , stressen lass ich mich auch nicht. Wer n Problem damit soll mich aus der Gruppe Rauswählen.
Als Tank hab ich nach 0,5 Sek ne neue Gruppe wo ich weiss das wieder 3 DD's dabei sind die schon seit 10 bis 20 minuten auf nen Tank warten.
Sollten meine Wartezeiten als Tank mal länger werden weiss ich wenigstens das das über kurz oder lang die DD's zur Vernunft gekommen sind.

dem TE kann ich leider nur Nachhilfe in gutem Umgangston anbieten wobei ich auch verstehen kann das man so richtig stinkig werden kann bei dem Gesocks das teilweise rumläuft. (damit eine Erklärung - jedoch keine Entschuldigung)

lg Sily

p.s. An alle Tankkollegen - lasst euch nicht die Stimmung mies machen. Freut euch doch für eure DD'Gruppenmitglieder wenn sie eine Lektion in Sachen gutes Benehmen von einem Elite Mob bekommen indem sie so richtig eine aufs Maul bekommen. Spart euch den GlobalCoolDown für wichtigeres auf als Spot. Fehler können passieren - aber EINEN Fehler kann ich mit meinen normalen Tankfähigkeiten kompensieren und aggro-technisch korrigieren wers penedrant vergeigt hat rep-kosten.

und ja liebe DD's auch n Mieser Tank hat ne Chance verdient immerhin seid ihr ja ohne uns die "Schutz-Losen".


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (15. März 2010)

Viper1701hbn schrieb:


> Dann denkt mal drüber nach ....
> 
> 
> Früher stand der Tank an der Spitze der Grp ...
> ...



darf man fragen was für ne klasse du als tank spielst?

btw darauf habe ich DIE eine antwort: 

das liegt daran das sich allen an 1button instant-auto-aggro tanks gewöhnt haben. nach dem pala kam auch der dk dazu.  1x weihe /tod&verfall und gut ist.  dahher braucht es auch kein skill mehr. da CC sowieso nicht mehr vorhanden ist - auch durch 1 button auto ae aggro bedingt- braucht es keine marks etc mehr, und CC geht gar nicht mehr.

oder versucht mal zu  rekapitulieren: wie oft waren eure CC aktionen erfolgreich, mit nem pala /dk tank?  sheep? untote shaklen? eisfalle? sap?  also alles was durch dmg unterbrochen wird - und das sind gut 50-60% der CCs- mal von verhexung, banish, fear abgesehen ...

so. die DDs haben sich hald nunmal der blizz richtung 0 CC angepasst. wenn allerdings nen mage, schurke oder hunter stirbt und dem tank wegen aggro "lern tanken" vorwürffe macht... naja kein komentar (dafür gibts unsichtbarkeit, eisblock vanish, seele brechen, totstellen , verblassen ....) 


Tante Edith meint :  und bzgl den DDs muss man ja auch etwas in schutz nehmen:  heutzutage ist DD auch nur noch sau stressig. sobald man mal nich so konzentriert ist, oder schlicht und einfach bissl mitm gear nachhinkt, muss man immer die ganz zeit 120% geben damit man im penismeter nicht ganz abstinkt... den das geflame lässt auch hier nicht lange auf sich warten!  und wie bei allen anderen speccs, darf man sich obendrein auch sofort immer das wohlbekannt "ey man so low skill eh  oohh lol ticket boon" anhören ...

jaja..wow ist nicht mehr, was es einmal war....  oder hatt sich die community verändert? sind 80% der wow spieler nur noch 14j kiddys?


----------



## KilJael (15. März 2010)

Viper1701hbn schrieb:


> Moin....
> 
> Ihr alle da draußen wundert Euch warum Ihr für ICC usw
> keine Tanks mehr findet ??
> ...



Soso, ich bin also Schuld das Tanks teils immer dümmer werden? Ich bin Schuld (als Jäger) wenn der Tank trotz Missdirection es nicht packt Aggro aufzubauen? Ist ja ne feine Ausrede, aber pack dir bitte erstmal selber an die Nase., wenn du nicht tanken willst, da ist die Tür auf 1 Tank weniger kommt es nicht an. Und früher lief es teils genauso, ich erinnere mich an Bossfights bei dennen die Worte vom Raidlead waren "Ok, Tank ran und alle sofort max DMG fahren, sonst enraged der." und ob du es glaubst oder nicht, der Tank hat damals die Aggro behalten und ums verrecken nicht verloren. Da hatten die Leute noch Skill, damals zu BC zeiten. Mitlerweile denkt jeder Depp mitm Schild er könne tanken und fliegt nach 2 oder 3 Bossen auf die Fresse weil er sich ne ach so tolle Tankskillung abgeschaut hat aber nicht weiß wie man damit spielt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schorsche2407 (15. März 2010)

Keine Ahnung, ich hab selber 2 Tanks, und ich hab mit keinem Probleme, ich laufe auch nichts hinterher wenn ich es nicht verloren habe....
Wenn einer meint er muss den dicken markieren und pullen dann soll er auch schaun wie er damit klar kommt...
Mitm Pala isses eh am besten... die Adds durchlaufen lassen, den typen sterben lassen, dem Heiler SdS geben, und alles is ok, danach kann man dann anfangen zu Tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach Ego als Tank spielen.... gibt auch genug threads wo steht das alle Tanks Egos sind, und warum? ZURECHT! und weil sies können....
ein DD zeichnet sich halt nicht durch Mörderaggro aus wie alle meinen, sondern durch kontrollierten Schaden, und diesen auch unter Kontrolle zu haben.... und nicht wenns Omen donnert direkt nochmal die Instants zünden um mit Sicherheit Aggro zu ziehen...

also, einfach ned stressen lassen, seinen eigenen Stiefel spielen...
Und hey, es gibt nichts geileres als beim Trash vor Marrowgar schon die DDs sterben zu lasse4n, und die müssen reppen bevor es den ersten Wipe gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (15. März 2010)

Viper1701hbn schrieb:


> Moin....
> 
> Ihr alle da draußen wundert Euch warum Ihr für ICC usw
> keine Tanks mehr findet ??
> ...



Och du armes Töff Töff. Du tuhst mir ja ssssoooo lllleeeeeiiiidddd. *lüge*
Dann geh mal in Hero Inis. Da rennt der Tank los bevor gebufft wurde. Zeit für Mana Reggen gibt es nicht. Tanks vor allem Pala Tanks die ihre Skillung etwas angepasst haben sind dazu sogar noch nummer 1 im Re-Count. 
Auch wenn 4 von 5 Leuten in der Gruppe sagen: "Alle Bosse" Tank aber keinen Bock dazu hat ist entweder er raus oder er setzt sich durch.

TANKS SIND AR....ÖCHER UND EGOISTEN.

Und wenn in ICC 10er oder 25er die DDs so Nummern abziehen hat die Raidleitung den Raid nicht im Griff. Da wird es Zeit sich von Quertreibern zu trennen und neue Leute in den Raid zu holen.

Klar soweit?


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (15. März 2010)

KilJael schrieb:


> Ich bin Schuld (als Jäger) wenn der Tank trotz Missdirection es nicht packt Aggro aufzubauen?



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, ich kann mit der Faust auf die Tastatur hämmern und die Aggro reicht, bei anderen Tankklassen ist das auch nicht anders. Anders sieht es erst im Endgame aus wenn die DD's anfangen über 10k dps zu fahren aber wer macht das schon in Random Heros oder Raids.




Durag schrieb:


> TANKS SIND AR....ÖCHER UND EGOISTEN.




Danke... du mich auch.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. März 2010)

KilJael schrieb:


> Soso, ich bin also Schuld das Tanks teils immer dümmer werden? Ich bin Schuld (als Jäger) wenn der Tank trotz Missdirection es nicht packt Aggro aufzubauen? Ist ja ne feine Ausrede, aber pack dir bitte erstmal selber an die Nase., wenn du nicht tanken willst, da ist die Tür auf 1 Tank weniger kommt es nicht an. Und früher lief es teils genauso, ich erinnere mich an Bossfights bei dennen die Worte vom Raidlead waren "Ok, Tank ran und alle sofort max DMG fahren, sonst enraged der." und ob du es glaubst oder nicht, der Tank hat damals die Aggro behalten und ums verrecken nicht verloren. Da hatten die Leute noch Skill, damals zu BC zeiten. Mitlerweile denkt jeder Depp mitm Schild er könne tanken und fliegt nach 2 oder 3 Bossen auf die Fresse weil er sich ne ach so tolle Tankskillung abgeschaut hat aber nicht weiß wie man damit spielt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du es nicht packst deine aggro in den griff zu bekommen? stell dich tot wenn du 120% aggro erreicht hast und gut ist das.. Wenn du von raids sprichst.. das kommt auf die ausrüstung des tanks an.. wenn er raids tankt dann macht er auch genug aggro.. wenn er heros tankt macht er vielleicht etwas weniger aggro, aber du als jäger bist da trotzdem mit 5-9k dps dabei weil du ICC equipped bist und der tank vielleicht nur T8 hat.

Über "schlechte" tanks in heros sollte man sich nicht aufregen.. dafür sind die heros ja da.. um erfahrung zu sammeln..

Und wenn du einen schlechten tank in nem raid hast.. tjo dann ist der tank halt am falschen platz weil er noch nicht das equip dazu hat... Und wieder steht es dir frei zu gehen und dir einen besseren tank zu suchen


----------



## Messerset (15. März 2010)

Viper1701hbn schrieb:


> Moin....
> 
> Ihr alle da draußen wundert Euch warum Ihr für ICC usw
> keine Tanks mehr findet ??



Nein!


----------



## Sèv! (15. März 2010)

Jop das kenne ich 
Mein Def Warri ist halt noch nicht so gut equipt
(7 Tage 80,hat Itemlevel 222)

Und wenn ich dann mal eine Random Heroic mache,
sehe ich manchmal DDs,die gehen meinetwegen
vor die Mobgruppe und casten Saat der Verderbnis etc.

Also zum Antanken muss ich garnichts mehr sagen,
das gibt es garnicht mehr.

Wenn ein T10,nochwas Hunter/Schurke sieht,das
mein Equip nicht so gut ist,warum macht er dann nicht MD / Trick and Trade?


----------



## Apologist (15. März 2010)

*KilJael /sign*

mittlerweile gib so viele tanks, die nix können. sie meinen aber sie seien die besten!
lernt eure klasse richtig, sofort max dmg is der regelfall ob rnd oder in ner raidgruppe, das is überall, also sind die aussagen von anderen bullshit.

wenn man nen tank antanken lassen muss dann nur weil die dds nach 2 attacken aggro ziehen, dann sind die tanks lame. Ich kann auch tanks erst 20k aggro aufbauen und hab sie nach 10% des fights wieder ein, kommt aufs selbe an, und da wunder sich die leute das man fragt ob sie nicht tanken können.

sehe immer mehr tanks warri zb.: sie tanken komplett ohne schildschlag, heldenhafter stoß ist schon aus ihm wortschatz verschwunden, geschweige den das sie mal rache machen. Meiner Meinung selber schuld dann müsst ihr euch halt das gequarke von dds anhören.


----------



## Psalmensang (15. März 2010)

vielleicht sollten wir uns alle mal an die Nase fassen und uns überlegen, ob der Großteil der aktuellen "mimimi"-Forenthreads daraus resultieren, dass in rnd hcs einfach zu wenig "gesprochen" wird... Scheint ja schwer genug
zu sein, mehr als ein "Hallo" und "thx bb" zu posten (bin ja versucht zu glauben, dass alle mit Boxhandschuhen auf ihre Makro-Tasten klopfen und tippen nicht mehr möglich ist). Nix ist schlimmer als das ständige Schweigen im Channel, und wenn mal was kommt, sinds wüste Beschimpfungen... das ist nicht grad der Sinn und Zweck eines Gruppenspiels.


----------



## Ironlion (15. März 2010)

Muss dem TE recht geben habe selber 2 80er Tanks,in fast jeder ini glauben die DD´ler sie dürfen pullen und dann darf der Tank wie ein Trottel die Mobs einsammeln und wenn man müde von der Arbeit heim kommt oder nen stressigen tag hatte dann kann man sowas nicht gebrauchen.

In Raids halten sich die DD´ler zurück mit pullen dafür lassen sie einem kaum Zeit zum antanken,Tank läuft aufn Boss zu hat noch nichtmal gescheit angetankt etc und schon fliegen über seinem kopf die casts danach heißt es der kann keine aggro halten oder der kann keine aggro aufbauen.

Von daher versteh ich ihm das er angepisst ist weil irgendwann hat man echt die schnauze voll,erst recht wenn auch noch die dummen Kommentare dazu kommen.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. März 2010)

Also... ich als Tank sehe diese Problematik meist nur in 5er Hero-Instanzen. Dort erlauben sich die DD sowas häufiger, da die Chance in Heroes recht hoch ist, dass die DD bei sowas überleben.

Wer eine solche Nummer aber in Raid-Instanzen und insbesondere in ICC durchzieht, wird damit zwangsläufig erstmal selber sterben  und im schlimmsten Falle einen Wipe hervorrufen. Und wer sowas in einem Raid durchzieht, der gehört bei mir gekickt.

Aber in den Raids, in denen ich unterwegs bin, läuft es in den meisten Fällen sehr diszipliniert ab. Wenn man als Raidleiter auch eine klare Ansage macht, sollten sich die anderen Spieler im Zaum halten können. Und auch gerade durch die Seltenheit der Tanks, sitzt man meist am längeren Hebel. Wenn man merkt, dass sich Mitspieler in einer Gruppe arg daneben benehmen, reicht es oftmals aus, denjenigen zu sagen, dass man als Tank schneller eine Gruppe gefunden hat als ein DD. Zumindest wirkt sowas bei mir.

Naja... das Thema wurde auch schon in genug anderen Threads durchgekaut, und da wird man so schnell leider nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen. Zumindest nicht, solange die Hero-Instanzen vom Schwierigkeitsgrad so bleiben wie sie sind. Burning Crusade FTW!!!


----------



## Kev_S (15. März 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Och du armes Töff Töff. Du tuhst mir ja ssssoooo lllleeeeeiiiidddd. *lüge*
> Dann geh mal in Hero Inis. Da rennt der Tank los bevor gebufft wurde. Zeit für Mana Reggen gibt es nicht. Tanks vor allem Pala Tanks die ihre Skillung etwas angepasst haben sind dazu sogar noch nummer 1 im Re-Count.
> Auch wenn 4 von 5 Leuten in der Gruppe sagen: "Alle Bosse" Tank aber keinen Bock dazu hat ist entweder er raus oder er setzt sich durch.
> 
> ...



Ich würde mich mit Verallgemeinerungen ja mal zurückhalten ... 

Zumal man als tank schnell durch will, wenn wir in eine Ini gehen sind wir meist bereit, weil wir nicht nebenher anmelden und warten bis wir rein kommen, wir sind sofort dabei! 

Heiler sollten mitlerweile drauf haben, auch mit nur 10% Mana zu heilen und nach dem Kampf mit noch mehr mana dazustehen.

btw. was so falsch daran als tank gleich noch viel Schaden zu machen? Viele dds scheinen es ja nicht zu können. Ich bin mit 3-3,5k dps meist an 2ter oder gar 1ter Stelle im recount und sehe das positiv


----------



## Apologist (15. März 2010)

ich kenne das auch das dds in hero pullen, irgentwann geht mir das auch auf die nerven, gibt ne ganz einfach lösung lasst sie sterben, immer wieder wenn sies nicht lernen.

is doch egal ob du gekick wirst, als tank findest in sekunden ne neue grp.


----------



## Deaded (15. März 2010)

Wenn dir das Tanken keinen Spass mehr macht . . . dann hör auf zu Tanken und Specc um auf DD . . . 

Den Spass sollte das Spiel machen und nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger!


Das DD´s sich danaben benehmen ist ja keine Neuigkeit.
Und ich weiss jetzt schon worauf das hier hinauslaufen wird.

DD`S schreien rum : Ihr Tanks seid aber auch Doof, und die Heiler auch.
Heiler schreien rum: Ja es gibt auch Gammel Tanks aber ihr DD´s seid auch ganz schön Pöse!
Tanks schreien rum: Heiler sind gelangweilt und DD´s doof.

Ad Infinitum


Ich hab als Main nen Tank, und daneben noch nen süssen kleine Tauren Heal Schami . . . und noch nen Mage.

Und ALLE drei Rollen bauen mist.

Wenn die DD`s sich daneben Benehmen dann nimms sportlich.
Gib halt was du kannst und wenns nicht passt stirbt die Nulpe halt . . . du hast es versucht! Mehr kann keiner erwarten!
Aber wenn du dich Ärgern lässt bist du selbst nur kurz davor selbst ein Negativbeispiel für deine Rolle zu werden.
Aufregen kann ich mich auch ganz köstlich . .  . aber das darf dein Tanken halt nicht beeinflussen.
(Na ja zumindest meistens nicht . . . manche Spieler schreien ja nach erzieherischen Massnahmen!^^)

Also nicht ärgern lassen ... weiter tanken und gut ist.



Ich persönlich bin ja mal auf den nächsten Patch gepsannt.
Wenn der Debuff aus Heros auf 30 minuten verlängert wird kann das imho 2 Auswirkungen haben:

1. Die Tanks werden nicht mehr so oft leaven weil sie keinen Bock haben so lange zu warten.
2. Es wird NOCH länger auf Tanks gewartet weil jeder der leavt doppelt so lange braucht bis er wieder in einer INI ist.

Keep up the good Work 

Gruß vom

dEAD


----------



## Cazor (15. März 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> TANKS SIND AR....ÖCHER UND EGOISTEN.
> Klar soweit?




Sehr lustig. Sagte der Schurke oder wie? Heiler sind die größten Egos! Die denken immer nur an sich und wie sie am besten im recount dastehen. Unmöglich, solche Egoklassen wie Heiler und Tanks sollten ganz abgeschafft werden.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. März 2010)

Ironlion schrieb:


> Muss dem TE recht geben habe selber 2 80er Tanks,in fast jeder ini glauben die DD´ler sie dürfen pullen und dann darf der Tank wie ein Trottel die Mobs einsammeln




Einfach nicht machen.. sich selbst dumm stellen hilft meißtens am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 AUch wenn du es hin bekommen würdest die mobs einzusammeln.. ich lass dann immer 1-2 mobs auf den dd hauen dass er was zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den stress isses mir nach der arbeit einfach nicht wert... warum soll ich mir mehr arbeit machen wie nötig? ( Dazu braucht man aber übersicht, dass man sobald die mobs auf den heiler oder nen unbeteiligten dd gehen abspottet :-P )

Manchmal lernt diese bestimmte art DD ja auch noch was draus ;-) mobs hauen ohne dass der tank dran war = aua .. tjo


----------



## Yrenya (15. März 2010)

Ich kann den vielen Vorpostern nur zustimmen wenn ein anderer spieler meint er müsste vor dem tank pullen, stirbt dadurch und fängt an sich zu beschweren is er schneller raus aus der grp als er drinnen war=)


Und wenn du als tank gekikt wirst?

hast in 5sek-1 min wieder eine gruppe =)

Der dd hingegen muss +10 min warten.

Wenn die dds aus diesem schluss nix lernen sind sie selber schuld.

Und zu guter lett: icc Trash tanken du hast in fast jeder grp nen Schurken oder Hunter dabei die dich in der anfangsphase unterstützen.

Wenn nicht sterben sie ein 2 mal und dann haben sie es kappiert oder es werden von der Raidleitung neue gesucht.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (15. März 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Danke... du mich auch.




Wenn man getroffen wird schreit man aua. Fühlst du dich hier beschrieben?


----------



## MayoAmok (15. März 2010)

Das Problem ist, dass 90% der Spieler den Sinn des Spiels aus den Augen verloren haben. 

Man spielt nicht mehr miteinander, sondern gegeneinander. Generation Counterstrike.


Addons wie Recount und Gearscore tragen ihr übriges dazu bei.....


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (15. März 2010)

Apologist schrieb:


> ich kenne das auch das dds in hero pullen, irgentwann geht mir das auch auf die nerven, gibt ne ganz einfach lösung lasst sie sterben, immer wieder wenn sies nicht lernen.



Bei mir kommen die DD's gar nicht dazu zu pullen da sie noch mit den letzten beiden mobs der ersten Gruppe beschäftigt sind während ich schon in der zweiten Gruppe stehe, so lange mein Heiler das mitmacht sind es eher die DD's die mal reggen wollen. Das haben die ogogogog! Schreier da von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da muss man auch keinen DD Sterben lassen, wenn ein DD pullt zieht einfach das Tempo an.


----------



## Ironlion (15. März 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Einfach nicht machen.. sich selbst dumm stellen hilft meißtens am besten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mach ich eh oft,nur manche sind dann gscheit und machen eisblock oder nehmen sich ausm kampf etc. und dann prügeln die mobs meist aufn heiler ein hehe.


----------



## Potpotom (15. März 2010)

Mit welchen Raids warst du denn in der Zitadelle? Also ich habe noch keinen Raid erlebt (weder Stamm noch Random) wo alle kreuz und quer pullen, machen was sie wollen oder den Tank hetzen nebst sonstigen Spässen.

In normalen Hero-Instanzen... ok, da mag das vielleicht stimmen.


----------



## Deis (15. März 2010)

Im Kern hat er Recht, die Ausfuehrung ist aber nicht gerade optimal ;-)

Ich kenne auch eigentlich die klassische Aufteilung 1- 3- 1. An der Spitze steht der Tank, dahinter die DDs und dahinter der Heiler.
Mittlerweile verkommt es leider immer mehr dazu dass nicht zwingend der Tank zwischen Mobs und Gruppe steht weil der Schurke meint im Stealth sneaken zu muessen - ups ging daneben - und der Tank alle Mobs einfangen muss. Wer die Inis kennt wie seine Westentasche, weil er sie schon 425 mal gemacht hat, wird das mit einem laecheln wegstecken, aber wer zum zweiten oder dritten mal HdR oder ICC macht ... dem kommts da schon etwas hoch.

Einsicht hat eh kaum noch ein Spieler, bzw. war das noch NIE anders. Tanks werden immer angemeckert dass sie tanken lernen sollen. Heiler werden immer gefragt "Healer AFK lol?". So ist's nunmal. Interessanterweise sind DD's, die solche Kritiken von sich geben, immer Leute die selber ... "angeblich" ... Tank spielen, seit mindestens WoW Classic Beta.

Ironischerweise hat man als Tank 2 Moeglichkeiten damit umzugehen ... sofern man nicht aus der Gruppe gewaehlt wird. Man steht darueber und belaechelt es, oder man verlaesst die Gruppe. Heutzutage macht sich kaum noch jemand einen schlechten Namen weil er die Gruppe verlaesst. Man ist ja vom anderen Server =)


----------



## Super PePe (15. März 2010)

Irgendwie kann ich es nicht mehr lesen. Tanks die sich als Schlüssel zum Erfolg sehen, DDs die das Gleiche tun und die Heiler sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Bei soviel Klassen die den Schlüssel zum Erfolg haben, sollte es doch keine Probs geben zu 5. da was umzukloppen.. gemeinsam. Wem das zu hoch ist, sollte sich ein DK hochspielen udn alles Solo machen:
http://www.raegwyn.blogspot.com/

da muss man sich nicht um den loot streiten man kann alles zum vendor bvringen .. udn wenn was schief läuft kann man sich im Bad vor dem Spiegel selbst flamen


----------



## Durag Silberbart (15. März 2010)

Kev_S schrieb:


> Ich würde mich mit Verallgemeinerungen ja mal zurückhalten ...
> 
> Zumal man als tank schnell durch will, wenn wir in eine Ini gehen sind wir meist bereit, weil wir nicht nebenher anmelden und warten bis wir rein kommen, wir sind sofort dabei!
> 
> ...



Hier schreibt die Arroganz ^^
Wir *sich pikiert zurück lehnt* ... sind sofort dabei. 
Ja und mit so einer Einstellung oft beim Raus Voten sofort wieder raus. Schade das dies noch nicht so geht. Aber mit dem Nächsten Patch sind so Angeber Tanks ausschuß und aus der Gruppe raus. Wer Ini geht soll sich Zeit nehmen und wer diese nicht hat soll sich nicht melden. So Tanks brauchen wir nicht.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (15. März 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Sehr lustig. Sagte der Schurke oder wie? Heiler sind die größten Egos! Die denken immer nur an sich und wie sie am besten im recount dastehen. Unmöglich, solche Egoklassen wie Heiler und Tanks sollten ganz abgeschafft werden.



Nein der Druide "Baum" Second Skill Feral "Bär". Twink habe ich Hexer Magier und DK. Schurke Schami und Priester sind die einzigen Klassen die ich selber noch nicht gespielt habe.


----------



## Takius (15. März 2010)

Was hier für Schwachsinn verzapft wird ist ja mal wieder unglaublich o_O'

Wenn ich les 'n Tank der antanken muss is scheiße', frag ich mich doch, aus welch engstirniger Arschlochposition diese Ausage kommt.
Dann hopp, fang dir mal diese Pat vorm Professor mit den 20 jumpern und den Scientist dazu, schnapp dir mal den Trash vorm Council, der dich als Tank stunnt, kickt, slowed, etc.
Na, ist antanken da immer noch für Weicheier?

Durag, du solltest dein offensichtlich gelogenes Alter im Profil mal ändern.
Ich hoffe nur, dass ich mit so einem Pack wie dir niemals in einer Instanz lande, denn dort geht es um GRUPPENspiel, und das scheinen einige Egomanen hier nicht begriffen zu haben.

Ist echt zum kotzen was man hier lesen muss. Tankt selber, dann habt ihr auch keine Probleme, da ihr sowieso besser seid.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (15. März 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass 90% der Spieler den Sinn des Spiels aus den Augen verloren haben.
> 
> Man spielt nicht mehr miteinander, sondern gegeneinander. Generation Counterstrike.
> 
> ...




GANZ
GENAU
DAS
IST 
ES

Du hast meiner Meinung nach des Pudels Kern gefunden.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (15. März 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Nein aber du beleidigst alle Tanks und ja ich bin einer. Egoistisch bin ich nicht und ein Arschloch nur dann wenns die Gruppenmitglieder auch sind. Wie es in den Wald.... na du weißt schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natürlich sind Verallgemeinerungen Kacke. Da hast du recht. 
Doch leider trifft das was ich geschrieben habe auf sehr viele Tanks zu. Klar gibt es auch gute. Doch diese werden immer weniger. ;-(


----------



## Apologist (15. März 2010)

Gut das ich pvpler bin.

Raids mach bis auf ak nur gildenintern. Da muss ich mir so ein mist nicht antun.


----------



## Mäuserich (15. März 2010)

Viper1701hbn schrieb:


> Ihr alle da draußen wundert Euch warum Ihr für ICC usw
> keine Tanks mehr findet ??


Ich habe noch nie Probleme gehabt für ICC einen Tank zu finden...

Ausserdem (mein Main ist selber Tank) habe ich seit Ulduar keinen DD irgendetwas pullen sehen weil es ihm nicht schnell genug ging.

Anders sieht es in heros aus, da soll es vorkommen das ein DD mal pullt.
Auch wenn es mir ein leichtes wäre ihm den Mob abzunehmen lasse ich sie dann meistens sterben, was allerdings einen Heiler erfordert der das ähnlich sieht wie ich oder der nicht genug Heil-Leistung für den DD aufbringen kann. Wobei ganz ehrlich: wenn man beim pullen nicht einschläft hat man damit eigendlich keine Probleme. Ich kann mich nur an einen einzigen Pull seitens eines DDs im letzten viertel Jahr erinnern und das war bei Hadranox wo ich darauf wartete das er endlich mit seinem Adds kloppen fertig wird...


----------



## Heydu (15. März 2010)

Psalmensang schrieb:


> vielleicht sollten wir uns alle mal an die Nase fassen und uns überlegen, ob der Großteil der aktuellen "mimimi"-Forenthreads daraus resultieren, dass in rnd hcs einfach zu wenig "gesprochen" wird... Scheint ja schwer genug



wenn du wüsstest, wie sehr ich mich mit meinen Tanks nach ne grp immer aufrege, weil die leute nicht mal lust haben, 6 wörter zu schreiben ._. (vielen dank leute und auf wiedersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

sondern nur: kkthxbb

da geh ich sogar mit meinen tanks nur noch als dd in inis ^^


----------



## Kev_S (15. März 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Hier schreibt die Arroganz ^^
> Wir *sich pikiert zurück lehnt* ... sind sofort dabei.
> Ja und mit so einer Einstellung oft beim Raus Voten sofort wieder raus. Schade das dies noch nicht so geht. Aber mit dem Nächsten Patch sind so Angeber Tanks ausschuß und aus der Gruppe raus. Wer Ini geht soll sich Zeit nehmen und wer diese nicht hat soll sich nicht melden. So Tanks brauchen wir nicht.



So tanks brauchst du vllt. nicht O.o es gibt genug heiler, denen tierisch langweilig ist weil wir kaum schaden reinbekommen, es gibt genug dds die auch schnell mit möchten, wenn einer fliegen würde, dann wohl nur du.


----------



## Takius (15. März 2010)

In Möglichkeitsfall umgeändert und dennoch nur seinen Wortlaut wiederholt.
Er hat alle Tanks als Arschlöcher bezeichnet, also darf ers sich auch selber anhören.
Brauchst übrigens net doppelt zu posten, und es war lediglich eine Interpretation seiner Aussagen.


----------



## Tschinkn (15. März 2010)

Viper1701hbn schrieb:


> Ihr alle da draußen wundert Euch warum Ihr für ICC usw
> keine Tanks mehr findet ??
> Dann denkt mal drüber nach ....


Kann Deinen Frust nachvollziehen. Mir macht das auch keinen Spaß. 
Allerdings gibt es den Frust auf allen Seiten - genauso bei Heilern und auch bei den DDs: Heiler werden durch diese Pseudo-IMBA-Spielweise mehr gefordert als nötig, hauen 10-min CDs raus, die sie später besser gebrauchen können und die DDs müssen sich von den Tanks anpflaumen lassen, dass sie doch mal DMG fahren könnten (Mein Tank steht in den RND HC Inis nur selten am vierten Platz im Gesamtschaden ...). Kein Wunder, dass die so manche DDs da AoE dem kontrollieren Fokus-Schaden vorziehen.
Das von Dir beschriebene Problem besteht vor allem in den 5er-Instanzen. In Raids führt eine derartige Spielweise unweigerlich zum Wipe. Spiel mehr Raids, da ist mehr Disziplin. PDK dauert selten länger als eine Stunde - und für die anderen Raidinstanzen gibt es genug Stammgruppen, die mit 3-Stunden Limits/Tag spielen. 

Wenn Du die Situation in den Instanzen partout nicht hinnehmen willst, dann spiele entweder mit DDs und Heilern Deines Vertrauens oder lass das Tanken sein - jede Tankklasse lässt sich auch als DD spielen. Und manche sogar als Heiler.


----------



## Deaded (15. März 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Natürlich sind Verallgemeinerungen Kacke. Da hast du recht.
> Doch leider trifft das was ich geschrieben habe auf sehr viele Tanks zu. Klar gibt es auch gute. Doch diese werden immer weniger. ;-(




Genauso wie die Guten DD´s immer weniger werden!^^

Sieht da irgendwer nen Zusammenhang?? ^^

Nicht aufregen Leute. Als Tank war man schon immer der Arsch vom Dienst und das wird sich auch nicht ändern.
Im Moment ist es halt wirklich Schlimm mit den Heros . . . aber meistens auch nur dort.
Also Augen zu und durch. 


Und mal ganz ehrlich . . . jeder der will hat in 3-5 Tagen genug Marken gefarmt um einen equippstand zu haben der nur noch die Frostmarken erfordert oder einen Raid um eine n verbesserung zu erhalten.
Und dann geht man halt nur noch eine Ini am Tag, für die Frostmarken, vieleicht noch eine weiter wenn man halt ein trinket oder so haben will und gut ist!

Und 2 Inis am Tag . . . den Stress vertragt ihr schon noch!^^

Warten wir doch alle mal den nächsten Patch ab . . . mit 30 minuten Debuff werden eine menge leute im Rnd Tool handzahmer!^^
Und zwar auf allen Seiten . . . da bin ich mir sicher!^^


----------



## Cloudsbrother (15. März 2010)

Also ich spiele drei Richtungen begeistert.
Und mit allen ist es nicht leicht in einer gruppe.
Als Tank wird man ständig von DDs unter druck gesetzt das man schneller machen soll und warum man nicht 10 gruppen gleichzeitig macht und wenn warum man dann stirbt.
Als Heiler ist es so das die Tanks null auf die Heiler achten. Also mit Mana und so. Die rennen dann los und pullen 10 Gruppen. (Manchmal von sich aus und manchmal halt unter Druck gesetzt von den DDs)
Als DD ist es nicht besser. Mann steht doch auch ständig unter Druck das man immer 130% geben muss um den ultra schaden zu fahren und im Recount nicht unten zu stehen weil dann ist man ja nichts wert und sollte ein anderes Spiel spielen. 

Also kann man ruhig sagen das dies nicht an Tanks, Heilern oder DDs liegt. Das liegt an den Spielern hinter den Chars.
Und auch wenn Blizzard noch tausend Patchs rausbringt um Tanken, Heilen odern DDn spaßiger zu machen ändert das nichts am verhalten der Spieler.

Ich für mein Teil stell mich jetzt auf Stur mit allen Richtungen. Wenn ich mal in ner hero binn und der tank schon vorläuft lass ich ihn auch mal sterben.
Als Tank lass ich pullfreudige DDs sterben und als DD schei... ich auf Reccount. Wenn jemand dann meinen sollte das ich die Gruppe verlassen soll tu ich das. Auch wenn ich als DD 20 min warten darf auf ne neue Gruppe ist mir sowas doch nicht wert.
In einer Gilde giebt es übrigens, zumindest bei mir, diese Probleme nicht.


----------



## Takius (15. März 2010)

Schade nur, dass du ein gutes Beispiel dafür darstellst, wie stark körperliches und geistiges Alter voneinander abweichen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Pass auf deinen Blutdruck auf, Alterchen, wenn du dich weiter in deine Vormachtsstellung reinsteigerst könnte der Fall schmerzhaft sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selbst Vorschulkinder sind vom Töfftöff weg, weil sie 'zu groß dafür' sind ;')


----------



## Durag Silberbart (15. März 2010)

Kev_S schrieb:


> So tanks brauchst du vllt. nicht O.o es gibt genug heiler, denen tierisch langweilig ist weil wir kaum schaden reinbekommen, es gibt genug dds die auch schnell mit möchten, wenn einer fliegen würde, dann wohl nur du.




Meist wenn ein Pala Tank da ist gehe ich nicht mal in Baum Form und Caste Mondfeuer und Insekten in die Mobs und mache mit Schaden. 
Aber dazu warte ich immer erst die ersten Gruppen ab um zu sehen wie es läuft.


----------



## PickelBee (15. März 2010)

Du solltest der Gruppe einfach vermitteln, das sie ohne dich einfach
keinen Tank hätten, was in der Regel zu Problemen führt.

Ich rate dir mal aufem Testserver andere Klassen zu spielen, da kannst du dich abreagieren, mit anderen 
Klassen tanken oder mal als DD spielen um zu verstehen wo besonders viel Aggro 
von manchen Klassen erzeugt wird und wie du dann als Tank auf den Offis besser 
auf solche Situationen reagieren kannst.


----------



## Gâttler (15. März 2010)

Es ist echt schwer zu tanken bzw. überhaupt erstmal ein Tank aufzubauen. Hatte eigenlich vor meinen DK als Tank aufzubauen, bis Lvl 80 ging das auch ganz gut, aber seitdem ich Heros tanke, macht es echt keinne Spaß mehr. Die DDs machen was sie wollen und es hat keiner mehr Zeit mal so lange zu warten, bis meine CDs wenigstens abgelaufen sind. Ist so fast unmöglich Trashgruppen zu tanken. Hab da jetzt auch echt die Lust aufs tanken verloren und spiele wieder DD...


----------



## Drakonis (15. März 2010)

> Wow quitten und das Geld in Pornos investieren?



hey garnichtmal so schlecht der Ansatz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur wer sein geld in Pornos investiert hat einen an der waffel, das zeug gibts im internet doch an jeder ecke kostenlos zum download ^^

Da kann man das geld schon sinnvoller investieren^^

Sex, Drugs & Rock'n'Roll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glatzmann (15. März 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ich möchte eigentlich nicht sterben. Andere User wahrscheinlich auch nicht.
> Bitte in Zukunft solche Art von Provokation unterlassen, sie verstärken weder deine Argumente, noch wird dadurch eine sinnige Diskussion bestärkt.



ich hab's gleich so verstanden wie's der TE es gemeint hat......



Tikume schrieb:


> Wow quitten und das Geld in Pornos investieren?



auch sehr geistreich, hut ab...


gruss

glatzmann, der tank, der aus diesen und ähnlichen gründen wie vom TE erwähnt nach 5 jahren tanken kein bock mehr hat...


----------



## Galadith (15. März 2010)

Viper1701hbn schrieb:


> [...]
> Es wird kreut und quergepullt ..
> [...]



Haben wir nich alle schomal kreut und quergepullt ?


----------



## Heydu (15. März 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wow quitten und das Geld in Pornos investieren?



amateur ^^
es gibt auch die gratis version. da sieht man, dass du da null ahnung hast ^^
warum zahlen, wenns auch gratis geht? 
bei dir heissts wohl: wieso gratis, wenn man au zahlen muss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Themaersteller

nimms nicht so schwer ^^ wenn du dich mit der zeit wegen sowas aufregst, dann geh sowie ich nur als dd ini inis. Mein tipp.


----------



## Juupy (15. März 2010)

Letztes Wochenende war ich meine Daily in Azjol Nerub machen als Tank. Nach dem ersten Boss kam einer zu mir an und fragte ich, ob ich meinen Char bei Ebay erstanden hätte. Nennt mich blöd oder was auch immer, aber dieser Hexer ist 4 mal in der Instanz gestorben. Ist aber auch schwer, ohne antanken und fokus damage die Aggro bei gefühlten 12 Mobs zu halten!


----------



## Furywarry (15. März 2010)

Tja stimmt. Machs wie die anderen, geh auf DD und hab Spaß.

Ich habs gemacht, tanke nur für Gilde (auch ICC) und hab Spaß.

Daily Hero mach ich nur als DD.

*Ach mal von einer anderenSeite betrachtet:*

Ich hab auch noch einen Heiler (mein 4. Twink ^^)

Und da erlebe ich fast nur noch Aggrotanks. Ich komme in die Innie, tippe fix ein "Hi", da
hat der Tank _(mit Gearscore 3300...)_ nur noch 50% Leben.
Ich renne, wie angestochen in seine Richtung, packe fix noch die Flamme drauf, wir haben
ja noch 3 DDs bei, und hoffe auf das beste.
Da kommt schon ein "SdK bitte" von einem DD. Würde ich ja gerne, aber leider bist du im 
anderen Gang, denn der Tank, der ist schon wieder unterwegs.
Geschafft, der Tank hat noch 2K Leben, aber die Mobgruppe ist irgendwie gestorben, der Mage
der sie gebomt hat und das obwohl der Tank locker 10 Sekunden vorher dran war (wie
schon erwähnt) - leider auch.
Also fix ein Schock auf den Tank und dann rezzen. Der Druide in der Gruppe fühlt sich zu so etwas
profanem wie einem Rezz nicht berufen, er ist ja eine Katze.
Und was macht unser Tank ?
Er rennt mit einem drittel Leben fröhlich pfeifend in die nächste Gruppe. Der Rezz läuft noch.
Vom Mage kommt ein "...", Tja viel mehr kann man zu so etwas auch nicht tippen.

Das hier ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen, jeden 2. Tag verlasse ich so eine Gruppe. Das mache ich
allerdings nur, wenn mich so ein "Übertank" noch flamed.
Aber das ist ja das geile, die Jungs haben Null Übersicht und müssen dann auch noch was sagen.

Und dadurch das sie ja einen Instant Invite haben, tragen sie die Nase noch hoch.

Das Ende vom Lied ? Bald heile ich auch nicht mehr Random. Die Vergelterausrüstung ist auch schon
auf Gearscore 4000 - und andere trauen sich mit viel weniger in eine Hero. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kev_S (15. März 2010)

Juupy schrieb:


> Letztes Wochenende war ich meine Daily in Azjol Nerub machen als Tank. Nach dem ersten Boss kam einer zu mir an und fragte ich, ob ich meinen Char bei Ebay erstanden hätte. Nennt mich blöd oder was auch immer, aber dieser Hexer ist 4 mal in der Instanz gestorben. Ist aber auch schwer, ohne antanken und fokus damage die Aggro bei gefühlten 12 Mobs zu halten!



/sign 

Finds immer toll wenn dds meinen besser zu wissen wie man einen tank spielen sollte aber selbst nicht mal ihre eigene Klasse kennen


----------



## Metadron72 (15. März 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Wenn man getroffen wird schreit man aua. Fühlst du dich hier beschrieben?



peinlicher versuch, genau wie die lächerlichen beschimpfungen ..kiddy style 4teh win wa?


wie schon ein vorposter sagte, in jeder rolle gibt es halt leute die schlecht spielen aber selbst das kann wieder verschiedene gründe haben. locker bleiben und einfach ma miteinander reden ?

aber bitte nicht auf der stufe unseres durag


----------



## Fearforfun (15. März 2010)

GSX-R schrieb:


> darf man fragen was für ne klasse du als tank spielst?
> 
> btw darauf habe ich DIE eine antwort:
> 
> das liegt daran das sich allen an 1button instant-auto-aggro tanks gewöhnt haben. nach dem pala kam auch der dk dazu.  1x weihe /tod&verfall und gut ist.  dahher braucht es auch kein skill mehr. da CC sowieso nicht mehr vorhanden ist - auch durch 1 button auto ae aggro bedingt- braucht es keine marks etc mehr, und CC geht gar nicht mehr.




Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, Pala ist momentan die einzige Klasse die das realtiv gut kann, der rest kriegt bei bomb gruppen immer nen Schreikrampf, als Blut-Dk; kenne ich viele und mich selbst eingeschloßen die Dualspec dazu benutzen auf Frost für Trash mob gruppen zu gehen.


----------



## Pente (15. März 2010)

*Unterlasst die Beleidigungen und persönlichen Angriffe!* Und wenn ihr schon Beleidigungen reported dann seid doch bitte so nett und zitiert diese nicht auch noch in eurem eigenen Post.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. März 2010)

Wenn ich stellenweise lese, dass sich Hunter beschweren, dass Tanks trotz Irreführung keine Aggro halten können, könnte ich mich da echt aufregen.

Es kommt immer darauf an, wer pullt und die Initialaggro der Mob-Gruppe hat. Wenn also ein Hunter mit Irreführung auf einen Mob in einer Mobgruppe ballert, dann bekommt der Tank die Aggro von dem einen Mob und die restlichen Mobs verteilen sich schön. Und dann hab ich als Paladin auch meine Schwierigkeiten die Aggro aller Mobs wiederzuholen. Wenn ich mein Schild schmeiße trifft das dann meist nur 1 Mob, da der rest zu weit auseinander steht und mein Schild nicht überspringen kann. Spotten geht auch nur 1x alle 6 Sekunden.

Von daher sollte man als Tank schon mal die Möglichkeit haben, sich wenigstens schon mal die Initialaggro holen zu dürfen. Sobald der Tank gepullt hat, kann man als Hunter immer noch Irreführung draufballern oder als Schurke Schurkenhandel machen.

Und gerade wenn sich nach einem Hunterpull die Mobs schön verteilen und dann jeder DD auf einen anderen Mob Max-DMG fährt, wird es schon fast unmöglich, wirklich alle Mobs an sich zu binden. Hat man den einen gespottet und will sich den nächsten Mob holen, wird einem der gespottete Mob schon wieder aggro-mäßig weggeballert.

Jegliche DD-Klassen, die vor dem Tank pullen und dies rechtfertigen wollen sollen doch bitte einmal selbst einen Tank spielen. Ich könnte meinen Arsch darauf verwetten, dass diese auch frustiert wären, wenn sie dieselben Erfahrungen sammeln würden.


----------



## Counterkahn (15. März 2010)

Ich verstehe das problem nicht, ich spiele als Twink einen DK-Tank und habe nie Probleme. Such dir einen Heiler mit dem du los kannst und dann zeig den DD`s doch mal wo der Hammer hängt. Pull eine gruppe, klopp ein paar mal drauf, das du grob aggo hast und dann zieh einfach weiter zur nächsten Gruppe. Wenn sie aggro ziehen, dann haben sie pech und lernen es spätestens bei den nächsten gruppen das du Herr im hause bist und sagst wie wer was macht und wer wann Damage machen kann.

MfG


----------



## Sirendar (15. März 2010)

Moin,

meint ihr die Situation wird besser wenn bald die Verteidigungswertung abgeschafft wird und so mehr Tanks produziert werden sollen?

Ansonsten haben sich schon genug professionelle Spieler geäußert und ihren Senf dazu gegeben.

Lasst Tanks antanken und achtet auf eure Aggro, dann wird alles guuut!

bye bye,
Sirendar


----------



## Takius (15. März 2010)

Es geht um Raids, nicht um Heroics...


----------



## Icejumper (15. März 2010)

Traurig aber Wahr!! ------> *gegeneinander und nicht mehr miteinander*

Der Start einer ini von heute:

Kaum ist mal als DD in der ini, rennt der Tank schon los!
Gebufft wird auch nicht mehr, man rennt nur noch wie ein Depp hinter dem Tank her.
Wenn ich Mana trinken will, rennt der Tank schon zur nächsten Mubgruppe.

Den Tanks von heute ist es egal ob der rest der Gruppe bereit ist oder nicht, ob noch einer am Boden sitzt beim trinken, oder nicht, es wird ohne Rücksicht weitergerannt.

Ich warte nur noch auf den Tag, wo man beim betreten einer ini gefragt wird: "brauchst Du mana?" - und bei einer positiven Antwort man sofort gekickt wird!

Meine Meinung über den Tank von Heute: "98% sind rücksichtslos, frech und arrogant"

lg


----------



## xx-elf (15. März 2010)

Furywarry schrieb:


> Und da erlebe ich fast nur noch Aggrotanks. Ich komme in die Innie, tippe fix ein "Hi", da
> hat der Tank _(mit Gearscore 3300...)_ nur noch 50% Leben.
> Ich renne, wie angestochen in seine Richtung, packe fix noch die Flamme drauf, wir haben
> ja noch 3 DDs bei, und hoffe auf das beste.
> ...



Abgesehn von dem Gs-Gekramse kann ich dich gut verstehen. Manchmal treff ich in inis Spieler, die sich freuen können, dass ich in diesem Zeitpunkt nicht neben ihnen sitzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Allerdings beschweren sich doch auch andauernd Leute über öde und eintöntige Hc´s. Deswegen sehe ich sowelche Gr auch eher als Herausforderung, als als Hinderniss oder Grund für Mord und Totschlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Und wenn du es bei sowelchen Chaosgr auch noch schaffst den Channel mit freundlichen Worten zu füllen, kannst du dir mit Fug und Recht den Realliferfolg: 

"Immer schön flauschig bleiben" + den Titel "Der Chillige"

zuschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
xx-elf


----------



## Fremder123 (15. März 2010)

Weiß nicht, ich hab meist das umgekehrte Problem: Gehe als DD/ Heiler in die Instanzen und erlebe in letzter Zeit eigentlich nur noch Tanks, die wie von der Tarantel gestochen durch die Inis gasen, ganze Räume pullen und der Gruppe stets und ständig vorausrennen, ohne nach vorn und hinten zu schauen.

Als DD ist mir das auch wurscht, da kann ich flüssig Dämätsch machen, aber als Heiler kotzt es mich einfach an (sorry aber es gibt keine andere Bezeichnung dafür), dass nahezu JEDER Tank, der ja eigentlich über den Heiler im Rücken froh sein sollte, diesem nur noch davon rennt, so als hätte er panische Angst davor, geheilt zu werden. Als Pala hab ich keine Manaprobleme, darum gehts also nicht, aber ich will nach Feierabend ebenso wie der TE etwas ausspannen und gemütlich ein paar Runden zocken... aber dazu gehört nicht, einem Tank meine Heilungen "aufzudrängen" und ihm hinterherzuspurten als gäbe es kein Morgen.

Was noch dazu kommt: Unter "Gruppen tanken" scheinen momentan viele zu verstehen, dass man einmal durch die Mobs rennt (ohne irgendeine Fähigkeit zu nutzen die Aggro aufbaut) und nun meint, das würde diese an einen binden. Dabei reicht meist ein einziger Lichtblitz und zack, hat man die Adds am Hals. Den werten Herrn Tank interessiert das natürlich nicht die Bohne, der rennt lieber weiter dem Heiler, der nun selbst kräftig auf die Mütze kriegt, davon und pullt lieber noch ein wenig außer Heilreichweite um die nächste Ecke. Vorgestern erst wieder in HdB hero erlebt. Wers noch nicht mitgekriegt hat: Für solche Fälle gibt es Donnerknall/ Weihe/ Tod und Verfall und dergleichen, das weiß sogar ich als Nicht-Tank-Spieler.

Also liebe Tanks: Bevor ihr hier mal wieder euch selbst und euer Los beklagt, fasst euch erstmal an die eigne Nase (natürlich nicht alle, aber ich denke die richtigen werden sich angesprochen fühlen). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (15. März 2010)

Takius schrieb:


> Es geht um Raids, nicht um Heroics...




Geht aus Beitrag des TE´s nicht 100% hervor ICC wurde ja nur als Beispiel genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Hauptthema dürfte eher das teilweise mieserable Aggromanagement der DD´s sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (15. März 2010)

Was regt ihr euch denn auf? Lasst die Tanks doch losrennen... also mich stört das nicht wenn er die Müllmobs alleine wegräumt während ich noch an meinen Fischstäbchen nage, trinke oder langsam hinterhertrabe.

Ist mir Wumpe... er hats eilig? Soll er ruhig hetzen, muss ich das deswegen auch tun? Nö! Ob ich im Damage dann an 2., 3., 4. oder 5. Position bin ist mir ehrlich gesagt, scheissegal.


----------



## Lacorn (15. März 2010)

Ich spiele selbst aus Leidenschaft mehrere Tanks. 

Ich habe einen Kriegertank auf lvl 80 und level derzeit ein Bärchen hoch. Gerade beim hochleveln in den niedrigeren Instanzen, bspw. Todesminen, Uldaman, Maraudon usw. ist das Problem, das aufgrund des deutlich erhöhten Schadens der Spieler (unter anderem auch wegen den Erbschaftsgegenständen usw.) die Gruppen einfach nur noch weggebombt werden können. Als Tank läuft man da meist nur noch nebenher und hat beim Aggroaufbau gar keine Chance. Da weden Gruppen bereits mit AoE Flächenschaden der DDler gepullt und sind tot, bevor sie bei der Gruppe sind.

Das ist in diesen Instanzen auch in Ordnung, da man die Instanz trotzdem irgendwie schafft (meist sogar schneller) und das Ziel ja ist möglichst schnell Erfahrungspunkte oder Loot zu sammeln. 

Das Problem ist, gerade für Neueinsteiger, das auf diesem Wege nicht gelernt werden kann, wie man sich in Instanzen oder später Raids vernünftig verhält. Wer mit bomben und drauflosstürmen bis zu lvl 80 kommt, ist in schwierigeren Heroinstanzen überfordert, wenn Zeichen gesetzt werden oder Fokusschaden gemacht werden muss. Auch fehlt dann die Geduld, wenn mal nicht von einer zu nächsten Mobgruppe durchgestürmt werden kann. Die Folge ein Wipe der Gruppe und der DDler gibt dem Tank die Schuld und der Tank dem DD.

Jeder der schon zu Classic Zeiten gespielt hat, weiss glaube ich was ich meine. Früher ist man bei einem Run durch Todesminen oder Verlies häufiger auch mal gewiped. Man hat schon früh gelernt, das nur vorsichtiges und bedächtiges spielen erfolgreich (im Sinne von Zeitmanagement und Looterbeutung) ist. Das hat den Tanks und Heilern natürlich geholfen, da abgewartet wurde bis Aggro aufgebaut bzw. Mana nachgetankt war. Diese Erfahrungen fehlen, m. E., gerade den jetzigen Neueinsteigern und Spielanfängern. Man ist gewohnt durch Instanzen zu rushen und hat nicht die Geduld (oder Einsicht bzw. Erfahrung), wenn der Content schwerer wird (oder man mit Leuten unterwegs ist, die nicht overequiped sind) seinen Spielstil entsprechend anzupassen.

Deshalb als Appell an alle angehenden DDs und Tanks sucht euch beim leveln eine schwierige (rote) Instanz und versucht diese mit Mitspielern von gleichem Level zu clearen. Nehmt euch Zeit, denkt euch Taktiken aus und bleibt relaxed, wenn ihr mal wiped. Nur und wirklich nur so kann Gruppenspiel erfahren und gelernt werden.


----------



## MayoAmok (15. März 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Das Hauptthema dürfte eher das teilweise mieserable Aggromanagement der DD´s sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da aggroreduzierende Fähigkeiten bekanntermaßen keinen Schaden machen, darfst du mal raten, ob sie sich denn in den mit "LOL-Makros" reichlich bestückten Leisten unserer DamageDealers einen Platz verdient haben.... Ich denke mal nein.


----------



## Cazor (15. März 2010)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> ...Als Tank wird man ständig von DDs unter druck gesetzt das man schneller machen soll und warum man nicht 10 gruppen gleichzeitig macht und wenn warum man dann stirbt.




Jopp, Bsp: irgendne hc. Ich tanke Blut. Wahre Begebenheit.

Gruppenchat
Vergelter Pala (2300 DPS): warum tankste nich mehr
ich schweige
Vergelter Pala (2300 DPS): mach mal alle gruppen
ich: wenn ihr mehr Schaden machen würdet, könnte ich das machen aber ich bin ja froh, wenn hier mal endlich wer stirbt
Vergelter Pala (2300 DPS): tank alle


Ende der Diskussion.

Vergelter Pala (2300 DPS) geht zu einer ungetankten Gruppe und pullt diese per Weihe. 
Neriat verlässt die Gruppe mit dem Satz: wenn du tanken willst, melde dich auch als Tank an.

Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind..


----------



## xx-elf (15. März 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Da aggroreduzierende Fähigkeiten bekanntermaßen keinen Schaden machen, darfst du mal raten, ob sie sich denn in den mit "LOL-Makros" reichlich bestückten Leisten unserer DamageDealers einen Platz verdient haben.... Ich denke mal nein.




Mag sein das manche Spieler so denken, aber ein toter DD macht garkeinen Schaden und ist schon garnicht Recount 1. ist.

Also müsste jeder mit einem IQ über Zimmertemperatur doch merken das Aggromanagement indirekt auch für einen höheren Platz im P- Meter sorgt (wenn sowas in Hc´s den interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## seanbuddha (15. März 2010)

Alle wollen fix ihre T10 Sets haben und machen natürlich direkt Full Dmg (Mit Trinkets&Co), pullen was wie wein Feind aussieht und die 'gogogogo Boss pullen Tank afk aber sch****egal!' Manier kenne ich auch. Und wenns dann mal nicht so klappt wie man es sich vorstellt sucht man sich einen Sündenbock und sucht den Grund nicht bei sich selbst. So ist das heutzutage. Iwie so ein 'McDonalds-Syndrom'. Als die Leute in Amerika durch McDonalds fett wurden haben sie sich bei McDonalds beschwert anstatt den Fehler bei ihrem fressverhalten zu suchen. Ist Praktisch das gleiche. World of Warcraft = McDonalds (Bei der Gleichung muss ich irgendwie Schmunzeln)


----------



## Deaded (15. März 2010)

Icejumper schrieb:


> Traurig aber Wahr!! ------> *gegeneinander und nicht mehr miteinander*
> 
> Meine Meinung über den Tank von Heute: "98% sind rücksichtslos, frech und arrogant"
> 
> lg




Und glaubst du tatsächlich das es auf der Seite der Tanks besser ausschaut??
Ist es nicht genauso das wenn ein DD mal Mana braucht und man als Tank warten möchte, man schon fast instant ein ogogogo gogogo von den beiden anderen DD´s hört??
Meinst du nicht das so ein verhalten genauso nervt??


Die Frage ist doch gar nicht wie ist der Tank/Heal/DD drauf . . . sondern wie geht ihr damit um!
Wenn der Tank nicht auf eine Mana pause achtet muss er sich auch nicht wundern wenn du keinen Schaden machst! Punkt!
Dann kloppt er halt 5 minuten an den 3 Trashs rum!

Aber es direkt dem Tank vorzuwerfen macht die Situation nicht besser! Dann  bleibste halt mal ein wenig zurück, reggst ihn ruhe dein Mana und kommst dann wieder in den Kampf . . . müssen solange eben deine Kollegen aushelfen!

Pass dich an! Fertig! Genau das verlangen die DD´s ja schliesslich auch von ihren Tanks . . . sich der Situation anzupassen . . . egal wie verbockt diese aussieht!


Ich findes es inzwischen Lustig wie viele hier im Forum über das Verhalten anderer Leute heulen könnten . . . den ich bin mir sicher das 90% der user die hier Posten oft genug selber mal Mist bauen! ;o)


----------



## Aitaro (15. März 2010)

ich spiele nen tank.. und mir macht es spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dd's die meinen pullen zu müssen dürfen tanken.. ich opfer mich auch gerne mal für den heiler und lass den rest sterben x)

jäger sind in letzter zeit etwas sehr stark im aggro aufbau hab ich das gefühl.. gestern wieder einen gehabt der seine 14k TPS gefahren hat und mir so auch mal den ein oder andern mob geklaut hat.. irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das die mittlerweile ihr totstellen verlernt haben.. naja, wenn se nicht auf mein ziel gehen und ihr totstellen nicht finden lernen müssen sie halt ihr verbessertes totstellen rang 2 benutzen ;D .. hab schon den ein oder andern dd umerziehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich pull recht zügig hintereinander.. aber ich behalte den heiler immer im auge.. ab 60% mana frag ich ihn ob er reggen will (aber kaum nen heiler fällt heut noch drunter oO ) 

als pala pullste halt recht zügig damit die göttliche bitte nicht ausläuft ^^

achja, und dd's die meinen mich dann flamen zu müssen.. ich hab kein problem die gruppe zu verlassen.. ich bekomm nen instand invite wieder.. und ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und auf das berühmte "gogogo" reagier ich auch immer mit "erstmal ne kippe drehen" .. meistens haut dann schon der erste dd ab dann xD .. ich lass mich nicht hetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (15. März 2010)

GSX-R schrieb:


> darf man fragen was für ne klasse du als tank spielst?
> 
> btw darauf habe ich DIE eine antwort:
> 
> das liegt daran das sich allen an 1button instant-auto-aggro tanks gewöhnt haben. nach dem pala kam auch der dk dazu. 1x weihe /tod&verfall und gut ist. dahher braucht es auch kein skill mehr. da CC sowieso nicht mehr vorhanden ist - auch durch 1 button auto ae aggro bedingt- braucht es keine marks etc mehr, und CC geht gar nicht mehr.



Also wenn bei dir die DK´s mit einem D&D Aggro halten bist du aber nicht so das Damagewunder...

Wenn Leute keine Ahnung haben und dann einfach mal drauf los labern weil sie das selbst noch nicht bemerkt haben, sowas liebe ich ja...


----------



## Chakata (15. März 2010)

Viper1701hbn schrieb:


> Doch heute sieht das alles anders aus ...
> Es wird kreut und quergepullt ..
> der Tank rennt nur noch rum und versucht
> die mobs einzufangen ....
> ...



Dagegen gibt es ein allheilmittel, das ist an der Minikarte zu finden und nennt sich "Aus dem Dungeon teleportieren". Gehts dann angeln und erfreust dich dann den Heiterkeiten im Gruppenchat ohne darauf auch nur ansatzweise zu reagieren. Ist für dich vieleicht manchmal nervig weil du 5min Verlierst deiner Wertvollen Spielzeit aber bedenke, die anderen brauchen vieleicht eine Stunde bis sie wieder einen Tank haben. Vieleicht ändert das ein wenig an ihrer Einstellung zum Gruppenspiel.

Ausser du bist Todesritter dann sind die Kommentare die du schilderst vieleicht berechtigt *lach*

schöne Grüsse


----------



## Najsh (15. März 2010)

Also ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass der Grossteil der Tanks die rumheulen,
noch nicht allzulange tanken. Denn ansonsten hat man sich als tank 
längst eine recht dicke Haut zugelegt.

Wobei ich anmerken muss, dass ich komischerweise in meiner gesamten
Zeit als tank nie irgendwo irgendwelche Probleme hatte.

Und dass antanken, in den normalen schnarch hero inis nicht 
mehr existiert, auch damit lernt man umzugehen. 

Mich persönlich stört beim tanken nur eines: es ist extrem anspruchslos geworden.
(man könnte auch sagen - langweilig)


----------



## Thrainan (15. März 2010)

Mir macht tanken schon noch Spaß, aber der Anspruch ist halt gesunken. Seit man nichtmehr auf CC achten muss wird natürlich stärker gebomt, das finde ich aus Sicht der DDler auch verständlich. Daher sehe ich in Bombgeilen DDlern den Ersatzanspruch für CC, wenn auch einen schlechten. 
Die schwirigkeit einer schweren Mobgruppe ist irgendwie befriedigender als dumme Mitspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das Problem ist denke ich das man aggro nicht richtig greifen kann. Das ist ein Zahlenwert der den leuten nicht direkt ins Auge springt. Um Aggro auch für DDler erfahrbarer zu machen müsste sie irgendwie besser zu sehen sein, vor allem bei Flächenschaden.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (15. März 2010)

@te,

ja, es ist oft ziemlich nervig zu tanken...besonders wenn ich als warri tank zb. ne 5er- oder 6er- gruppe mit 3 castern tanke und irgendein schlechter dd meint, er müsse gezielt das falsche target nuken. in diesem fall (der leider sehr oft vorkommt), ist es natürlich unmöglich die aggro zu halten. von diesem dd, der offensichtich zu dumm für ne ini ist, muss man sich dann auch noch dumme sprüche anhören.... 

stehe einfach über solchen leuten, die a: nicht spielen können und b: sich nicht wissen zu benehmen. solange der heiler am leben bleibt, hast du deinen job richtig gemacht. ein solcher dd bekommt von mir nur eine chance....1x spotte ich den mob ab und 1x bitte ich ihn, diese spielweise zu unterlassen. hält er sich daran nicht, darf er die aggro behalten....stirbt er, spotte ich den mob nach seinem tod. sollte er frech werden, fliegt er aus der gruppe.

das problem der unfähigen spieler, liegt jedoch an blizzard. schau dir doch die raids mal an.... jede mobgrp wird einfach durch aoe- skills ausgelöscht. wipe am trash? seit wotlk nicht mehr möglich. cc und koordiniertes vorgehen = nicht mehr nötig. also woher soll der gammel- dd von heute lernen anständig zu spielen?


----------



## Super PePe (15. März 2010)

Aggro sichtbar machen: Press V - bei Aggrogewinn färbt sich die Plakette erst gelb dann rot - für Farbenblinde: die Farbe verändert sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jingko (15. März 2010)

Wer sich über sowas im Raid beschwert, hat definitiv die falsche Raidgruppe oder Gilde.....In Hero-Inis muss ich sagen, dass es mindestens genauso viele Tanks gibt, die einfach nur vollkommen hirnlos sind, wie eben DDs. Sorry, aber meistens kommt eben das "gogogogo" vom Tank, nicht von nem DD oder gar vom Heiler. Und meistens eben pullt der Tank 5 mobgruppen, obwohl der Heiler, der noch nicht lange 80 ist, nicht genug mana hat. Und dass es immernoch genug Tanks gibt, denen es völlig Schnuppe ist, wenn nen Mob am Heiler klebt, ist halt so.
Man ist halt von Tank und Heiler abhängig und daraus schliessen eben viele Tanks, dass sie halt die Tollsten sind...naja, früher hatten DDs ja auch noch was anderes zu tun, als völlig stumpf aoe zu casten. CC gibt es effektiv nicht mehr. Sheep, Kopfnuss, Gedankenkontrolle? Teilweise wissen die Spieler nichtmal, dass ihr Klasse sowas kann.
Und wie schon oft genug geschrieben: Wenns nem Tank was nicht passt, schwupps, weg ist er....suuuper. Ja klar, er findet ja ruckzuck ne neue Gruppe. Auch schon so nette Sachen gehabt, dass nen T10oberroxxorimbatank die Gruppe gesehen hat und gemeint hat: Oh, sorry, die ist mir zu mies, dass dauert dann zu lang und "schwupps" weg war er. 
Ne sorry, kann das mimimimi und gejammer echt nicht mehr sehen. Dann spielt halt nen dd oder besser noch: kauft euch ne Wii....


----------



## EdenGazier (15. März 2010)

Also als Tank bin ich recht entspannt in Instanzen.

Ich gehe gerne random, weil ich als Tank das sagen haben.

Immer.

Wenn ein DD sagt gogogo oder der Heiler schreit, kannst so viel pullen wie du willst. Mach ich mein Tempo weiter. Meint der Heiler oder DD zu pullen, passieren zwei Scenarios. Entweder ich hab einen guten Tag und übernehme sie, dann leben sie. Oder ich hab einen schlechten Tag und lass sie Krepieren. 


Letzten hatte ich ein saugeiles Erlebnis gehabt.

Heal pala, meint zu speeden und fängt an zu pullen. 

Ich war nett, hatte einen guten Tag gehabt. Meinte nur, 

Ich:"Pala! Wärst du so lieb und würdest mir das Tanken überlassen"
Er: "ist nur Burg Hero". 
Ich: "eben. Wir brauchen für den Run kein Heiler!"

Darauf hat er micih die ganze Zeit natürlich nicht geheilt, später nach dem zweiten Boss hatte er die Einsicht, das er nicht gebraucht wird, weil mein Selfsheal mich nie unter 50% gebracht hatte. Und hat mich dann doch ein wenig bis zum Endboss geheilt. 


Als Tank hast du die Macht in inis. Wenn du ein einigermaßen gutes Equip hast, merkst du schnell, dass gerade der Tank inis alleine machen kann. Hab erst letzten Burg und Turm sowie HDB alleine gemacht in Herorisch. Zwar musste man in Burg und Turm so den einen Boss ausslassen weil die Alte in Turm dich einsperrt und du elendlich krepieren wirst und der eine blutprinz aus Burg ohne Weihe oder Tod und Verfall in der richtigen Zeit dich im Eisigen Grab den Lebensfunke aushauchen wird. 

Aber worrauf ich hinnaus will ist, der Tank ist dank Wow mom die mächtigste Cahrakter Klasse. DD gibt es zu Tausendfach und noch viel mehr. Heiler sind da schon weniger als DD, aber immer noch viel mehr als Tanks

Als Tank genießt du eine bestimmte Priorität. Kaum ein Tank wartet auf seine RDM Ini, kaum ein Tank muss lange für Raids suchen. Bist du gut, haste sogar schnell ein Platz im Stamm.

Wenn DD meinen sie wissen besser bescheid über Tanks als der Tank selber, lass sie sterben oder lass sie Labern. Wenn Heiler Aggro ziehen oder dich nicht heilen, fährst du einen Gang runter. Und baust mehr auf Selfheal. 

Wenn sie meinen dich kicken zu wollen, was nie eigentlich bei mri vorgekommen ist, dann weißt du, sie müssen jetzt warten auf einen neuen Tank, während du schon beim ersten boss wieder bist ^^.

Von daher gräme dich nicht. Ich kenne meinen Job in der Gruppe und du sicherlich auch. Lehn dich zurück, momentan hast du als Tank die Macht und die anderen die Nachsicht.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (15. März 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> Mich persönlich stört beim tanken nur eines: es ist extrem anspruchslos geworden.
> (man könnte auch sagen - langweilig)




Richtig und das versucht man zu Kompensieren in dem man viele Gruppen pullt damit man beim bomben vielleicht mal in die Versuchung kommt nen Spott nutzen zu müssen. Bzw machen die Mobs mit gutem Gear kaum noch schaden wodurch man nur wenig Wut/Mana zurückbekommt und dementsprechend wenig Aggro aufbaut. Ich pulle meistens so das Göttliche bitte nicht ausläuft also maximal 14 sec zwischen 2 Gruppen und wenn die zuweit weg stehen nehme ich die Mobs schon mal mit in die Richtung sollange der Heiler das mitmacht ist alles OK und den DDs gehts dann auch schnell genug.


----------



## Zhiala (15. März 2010)

Ich tanke noch keine Raids oder Heros mit meiner Druidin (70) und mit der Kriegerin hab ich nach den ersten 2 Wochen Chaos-Hero aufgegeben, umgeskillt und sie zur Köchin degradiet. 
Seit lvl 15 rennt meine Kleine jetzt als Feral durch die Welt, Katze oder Teddy, je nach Lust und Laune. Als Katze muss ich oft über ne halbe Stunde warten, als Bär wenns hochkommt ne halbe Minute. 
Das ich trotzdem lieber warte wenn ich nicht gerade supermotiviert und hellwach bin hat einen einfachen Grund: ich habe keine Erbstücke, keine Lust welche zu kaufen (meine Pala braucht erstmal Equip) und trage nur das was ich gefunden habe während ich gelevelt hab. Da ich so natürlich schlecht mit den "Ich hab 5 Erbstücke und bin imba" DD's mithalten kann kommt es immerwieder mal vor das ich diesen netten Leuten zu wenig Aggro mache. 


Vielleicht bin ich noch nicht so gut wie ich sein sollte, kann ja sein, keine Ahnung weil ich keinen Vergleich zu anderen Bären habe. 
Vielleicht bin ich zu langsam weil ich das tanken in BC gelernt hab und lieber kleine Gruppen hab als ein rieiges Gewusel.
Vielleicht bin ich ja auch einfach zu dumm für das Spiel, kann ja sein das ich trotz der langen Zeit die ich schon dabei bin nix gelernt hab und nur mit Glück weitergekommen bin.
Vielleicht wirds ja besser wenn ich üben kann ohne gleich beleidigt zu werden
Vielleicht bin ich zu alt^^

Vielleicht sollten DD's mal denken bevor sie irgendwas pullen (oder zumindest nachsehen ob alle da sind / leben
Vielleicht werden DD's perfekt erschaffen und können alles sofort und ohne jemals üben zu müssen
Vielleicht erinnern sich einige noch daran das es einmal sowas wie "antanken" gab und das Bären Wut brauchen (und CD haben könnten so das sie gerade keine machen können...)

Vielleicht werde ich Heiler, die scheinen etwas mehr Frieden zu haben. Zumindest hoffe ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz bestimmt muss mal wieder mehr geredet werden. Nett wäre es auch zu warten bis alle gegessen / getrunken haben. Wenn es so weitergeht wie jetzt gerade werde ich wohl mit 80 zu einer aussterbenden Spezies gehören, macht nix, gebraucht werden Tanks auch weiterhin. 
Mehr Miteinander und weniger Konkurrenzdenken würde bestimmt helfen, ihr müsst nicht auf Platz 1 stehen! Nehmt euch mal wieder Zeit, das Spiel ist kein Wettrennen und der Erste bekommt auch keinen Preis.



Entschuldigt den Text und mein mimimi, musste mal sein Rechtschreibfehler und Grammatikalische Irrtümer dürft ihr gerne sammeln und spenden^^


----------



## Fromduski (15. März 2010)

Dann sei schneller als die DD.

Mit dem heutigen Gear kannst eh die komplette Ini pullen ohne das du ein Fünkchen an Schaden kriegst.

Also sei schneller oder geh Gildenintern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (15. März 2010)

Viper1701hbn schrieb:


> Moin....
> 
> Ihr alle da draußen wundert Euch warum Ihr für ICC usw
> keine Tanks mehr findet ??
> ...



Komig, bei unseren Tanks muss man nicht warten um Feuer geben zu können, sollte man sich also fragen ob Tanken das richtige für dich ist.

Nichts desto trotz verstehe ich dich, ich wollte selber auch Tanken und habe es drangegeben weil keine Chance hatte, jetzt Heale ich und/oder mache Schade siehe da alles wieder fein.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (15. März 2010)

Fromduski schrieb:


> oder geh Gildenintern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist eh die Variante die am Stress freiesten ist. Müssen die 3 DD's und leider der Heiler den nächsten neuem Tank flamen bis dieser auch nur noch Gildenintern geht und die Wartezeit steigt und steigt und steigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (15. März 2010)

Nereo schrieb:


> jop ich kann dein kritikpunkt zwar verstehen aber die provokation zieht dich nur ins lächerliche



So ist es ... 

Ich verstehe auch ganz genau was du meinst. Aber hey ... Such dir nen richtigen Stamm. Ziehn die DD´s Aggro, lass Sie sterben. Irgendwann verstehn ses.


----------



## Noname0815 (15. März 2010)

Ach, wer braucht schon Tanks... Haben letztes mal im Nexus ne Runde gedreht ohne Tank. Einfach Pala, Katze, Mage und Schami und die Mobs lagen schon bevor die einmal aua machen konnten. Der Heiler empfand es mal als willkommene Abwechslung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Spaß beiseite. Hab auch so eine Phase, dass ich einfach keinen Bock hab zu tanken. Nachteil ist zwar, dass man für ne Random-Daily als DD etwas warten muss aber dafür habe ich dann meinen Spaß. Und darauf kommts ja an.

Als Tank gehts mir aber sowas von hinten dran vorbei, wenn ein DD rumquakt, wenn er im Dreck liegt. Wenn einer meint, er muss draufholzen bevor ich überhaupt den Mob gesehen hab bzw. in Bärform geswitcht habe ist es mir so ziemlich wayne. In der Regel sind es dann die Repkosten die ihn dazu bewegen, seine Spielweise zu ändern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, und wegen ICC: bei uns läuft es so ab, dass DDs einfach gekickt werden, wenn sie jedes mal aufgrund einer auf null gesetzten Lebensleiste nicht mehr so aktiv mitwirken können. Wenns ne Random-GRP ist... naja, gibts halt paar Neuzugänge auf der Igno-Liste.


----------



## Super PePe (15. März 2010)

Tanken war/ist und bleibt eine intime Sache. Viele machen es aus diesem Grund nur daheim oder hinter verschlossenen Türen. Wieder andere brauchen dazu fremdes Publikum. Sie sind mehr die Extrovertierten. Das man dann bei so einer intimen Sache in der Öffentlichkeit oft gesagt bekommt "der andere hat es besser gemacht/du bringst es irgendwie nicht" liegt in der Natur der Dinge, ändert jedoch meist nichts an der Tatsache das man es doch gut kann... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (15. März 2010)

Furywarry schrieb:


> Also fix ein Schock auf den Tank und dann rezzen. Der Druide in der Gruppe fühlt sich zu so etwas
> profanem wie einem Rezz nicht berufen, er ist ja eine Katze.




Was ist das denn für ein Druide?
Ich rezze gern mal, spiele auch Katze, aber den Heiler bzgl. Rezzen zu entlasten ist
für mich selbstverständlich, kostet ja nicht mal was ausser bissi Mana, was ich als
Katze eh nicht brauch.

Und genau die paar Quäntchen Mana können dann dem Heiler fehlen, wenn er so'n
Renntank dabei hat.

Habe jetzt erst mit meinem Twink (aktuell Level 29) angefangen zu tanken, für mich ist
es überlebenswichtig, die Manaanzeige meines Heilers im Blick zu haben, da setz ich mich
auch mal hin und schreibe im Chat kurz "Manapause für Heiler".

Wer dann meint, derweil schon mal fröhlich zu pullen, kann die Aggro gern behalten.


----------



## Mantra (15. März 2010)

Diese ganzen "Mimimi"-Threads entstehen doch erst seit WotLK. Erst seitdem sich die "normalen" Versionen der Raid-Instanzen auch mit Randoms bewälltigen lassen. Ich geb euch nen Tipp, sucht euch ne ordentliche Gilde die zu euch passt (passende Raidtage- und Zeiten, nette Leute, stand des Progress). 

Wenn ihr das ganze Gildenintern, statt mit irgendwelchen GS-Heinis ausm /2 macht, dann regt ihr euch weniger auf. So seh ich das ganze mittlerweile. 

Zu Classic ist auch so gut wie keiner random gegangen, da wurd alles mit der Gilde gemacht und das war auch gut so, da man sich kannte, wusste wie der Rest des Raids spielt, wo seine Stärken und Schwächen lagen. Da wusste man vielleicht, unser Tank braucht kurz Zeit zum antanken. Damit wars dann auch gut.



Apologist schrieb:


> *KilJael /sign*
> 
> mittlerweile gib so viele tanks, die nix können. sie meinen aber sie seien die besten!
> lernt eure klasse richtig, sofort max dmg is der regelfall ob rnd oder in ner raidgruppe, das is überall, also sind die aussagen von anderen bullshit.



Dies war nicht immer so, ich kann mich noch errinern das man früher immer drei Rüstungszereissen abwarten sollte, bis man dmg macht.
Möglich dass es bei dir anders war, aber bei mir wars so zu Classic Zeiten.

Und dazu meinen das es Tanks gibt, die meinen sie seien die besten, naja wenn die DDs das nicht immer denken würden und ein wenig Rücksicht nehmen würden, statt sich wieder beweisen zu müssen, sie seien die besten DDs und ganz weit vorne im Penis-Meter, würds vielleicht besser klappen.

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## Leach09 (15. März 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wow quitten und das Geld in Pornos investieren?



OMG

Viele Leute haben WoW als ihr Hobby, die, wie vom Threadersteller schon gesagt wurde, nach der Arbeit gemütlich paar stündchen am Rechner verbringen in Azeroth. Keine Ahnung was du machst, aber solche unproduktiven Anmerkungen kannst du eigentlich sein lassen! Und mit diesem Thread möchte er viele DD's einfach mal sagen, "Passt mal besser auf und lasst den Tank bitte 1-2 Sekunden!" in einer anderen Weise, wie man es vielleicht erwartet.

@ TE
Ja ich kenne es auch, oft bekomme ich nicht mal den ersten Hit um Initialaggro zu bekommen. Doch macht es mir Spaß, denn nur das bringt dir das richtige und schnelle tanken bei. Die Flames, die nach einem Fail kommen, finde ich allerdings auch überflüssig, allerdings passiert das bei mir kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Um auf dein Kommentar am Ende zu antworten und ein wenig Kritik mit reinzubringen: Mehr Gas geben beim tanken, wenn ein DD pullt, bindest du nur die Mobs an dich, die dieser DD nicht angeschossen hat, damit er es lernt!


----------



## Dark Guardian (15. März 2010)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Druide?
> Ich rezze gern mal, spiele auch Katze, aber den Heiler bzgl. Rezzen zu entlasten ist



Ich BattleRezz sogar im Raid wenn ich 2nd Tank bin. Dann muss der Maintank 5 Sekunden meine Mobs mit halten... besse rals wenn wir wegen zu wenig Heal wipen....


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (15. März 2010)

Viper1701hbn schrieb:


> Moin....
> 
> Ihr alle da draußen wundert Euch warum Ihr für ICC usw
> keine Tanks mehr findet ??
> ...



Dann hat dein Raid keine Disziplin ganz einfach ich selbst Tank auch oft genug mit meinem Krieger und bei uns ist immer der Tank derjenige der pullt und Zeichen setzt außerdem Supporten in die Hunter mit Irreführung so gut es  geht, keine Ahnung was ihr für eine Disziplin bei euch im Raid habt wir lassen unsere Tanks immer antanken.


----------



## Daryst (15. März 2010)

Tanken ansich finde ich sehr amüsant, mich deprimiert es nur, wenn ich mal in der Seelenschmiede oder in der Grube von Saron einen Totenkopf setze und dieser zuletzt umfällt.
Mit den Worten: Durch AE bekommt der auch Schaden!
Jaja...wenn die Saat meinen ansturm überholt ist der Tank schuld.

Naja, nicht alle grp´s bestehen aus 4 assis.
Meist ist es genau einer und mit den anderen grp Mitglieder lacht man über /w über ihn, weil man als Tank ganz gechillt alle bosse macht, außer alle 4 wollen das nicht.

MfG


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. März 2010)

Noname0815 schrieb:


> Ach, wer braucht schon Tanks... Haben letztes mal im Nexus ne Runde gedreht ohne Tank. Einfach Pala, Katze, Mage und Schami und die Mobs lagen schon bevor die einmal aua machen konnten. Der Heiler empfand es mal als willkommene Abwechslung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich möchte mal sehen, wie du in Raids ohne Tanks klarkommst. In Hero-Instanzen kann man sicherlich auf die eine oder andere Rolle verzichten. Sobald du aber in einem Raid unterwegs bist, ist jeder auf die entsprechend anderen Rollen angewiesen. Tanks brauchen da auch Heiler und DD, wie auch umgekehrt.

Man sollte in seiner Argumentation ein wenig den Horizont erweitern und es nicht nur auf einen einzigen Faktor begrenzen.

In Raids ist dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit wohl höher, dass man einen DD kickt anstelle eines Tanks. Ein neuer DD ist schnell gefunden. Und da es so viele DD an der Zahl gibt findet man auch recht schnell einen entsprechenden guten! Mir ist es als Tank noch nie passiert, dass man mich aus einem Raid gekickt hat.


----------



## Lokke (15. März 2010)

Ich weiss ja nicht mit was für Gruppen du unterwegs bist, aber bei den Grp mit denen ich Unterwegs bin, gibt es sehrwohl eine antank phase. Es sei denn es sind nur 1 oder 2 mobs und man hat jäger oder schurke dabei ...
Also mir macht das Tanken spass, genauso wie das DD oder Heiler dasein. Und für mich ist es in ICC auch immer noch eine Herausforderung, und keineswegs einfach und freeloot mäßig wie einige sagen.


----------



## Super PePe (15. März 2010)

Apologist schrieb:


> *KilJael /sign*
> 
> mittlerweile gib so viele tanks, die nix können. sie meinen aber sie seien die besten!
> lernt eure klasse richtig, sofort max dmg is der regelfall ob rnd oder in ner raidgruppe, das is überall, also sind die aussagen von anderen bullshit.
> ...



eieieieieieieiei eieiei ei ei eieieieieiei
max dmg sofort und immer so ..sorry aber du spielst noch nicht lang oder hast erst die raids mit w.o.lutschking entdeckt ...
der großteil der Boss, die in WoW rumlaufen bedürfen eine gefühlvollen Hand von allen Beteiligten (nicht die spottbaren Varianten in Wolk)- pennt eine Partie bei dem FULL DMG IMBA ^^111 Gedanken endet der Spass bei Bob (jetzt wird einer kommen und meinen "Moment PePE da gibtes ja noch die mit dem Berserker" .. klar gibt es die aber die 2 Sec Antankzeit machen ihn nun auch nicht stärker oder unlegbarer ... zum Tanken von Trash das gleiche .. wer einen Tank hetzt von Mob zu Mob brauch sich über fehlende Aggro nicht wundern da der großteil der Tanks stark von cds abhängig ist - was wiederum durch gute DDs kompensiert werden kann, nur da es so wenig gute DDs gibt ist es ein Spiel mit dem Feuer...
und es geht weiter:
du sprichtst über warri tanks udn vergisst dabei das wohl wichtigste Instrument (welche keinen CD hat) um aggro aufzubauen, das wieder rum könnte einem verraten das es dann doch nur hören-sagen ist als Erfahrung

meine 6-Finger-Fuss-Daumen-Brücke besagt: auf ein unfähigen Tank kommen 17 unfähige DDs

hau di mo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: udn man kann die dds die noch zauberraub, fesseln, bannen, eisfalle, silence noch einsetzen an einer HAnd abzählen udn komsicherweise sind es die Konsorten die schon bc und classic raiden waren (aber das ist ein rein subjektives Empfinden)


----------



## Tomratz (15. März 2010)

Dark schrieb:


> Ich BattleRezz sogar im Raid wenn ich 2nd Tank bin. Dann muss der Maintank 5 Sekunden meine Mobs mit halten... besse rals wenn wir wegen zu wenig Heal wipen....




Raids geh ich momentan noch nicht mit, die Zeit, die Zeit.

Neulich bei HdR hab ich es mir auch nicht nehmen lassen, zu B-rezzen, was soll ich sagen?
Ohne den Rezz hätten wir es nicht mehr geschafft.

Hinterher kam im TS (wir unterhalten uns innerhalb der Gilde gern auch mal bei HC-Inis)
"Glorm ist seit langem der beste Feral den ich dabei hatte, der weiss auch mal, wann B-Rezz
ohne extra Ansage wichtig sein kann"

Is leider in der heutigen Zeit wohl nicht mehr en vouge, für die Gruppe mitzudenken.


----------



## Manimal der Zerfleischer (15. März 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Natürlich sind Verallgemeinerungen Kacke. Da hast du recht.
> Doch leider trifft das was ich geschrieben habe auf sehr viele Tanks zu. Klar gibt es auch gute. Doch diese werden immer weniger. ;-(




hmmm.... Vieleicht werden die guten tanks immer weniger wegen so Verallgemeinerungen... weil mit randoms inis zu gehen macht zur zeit auch keinen spass... entweder man wird angefeindet oder der heiler oder die dds gegenseitig.

Leute überlegt mal 3 Punkte:

1. Man braucht alle Positionen... spätestens beim raiden.
2. Man braucht auf allen Positionen Erfahrung, die man sich nicht kaufen kann sondern erarbeiten muss.
3. Wir haben alle klein angefangen.

Und meine Erfahrung ist das diejenigen die schon seit BC tanken und dies auch gern tun, am wenigsten schwierigkeiten machen... denn diese Wissen auch um die Ruhe die beim Tanken nötig ist.



Ach ja udn alte Tanks haben ein dickes Fell an denen sich schon viele dds die zähne ausgebissen haben und viel erfahrung gelernt haben^^

Grüsse Manimal, alter Bär


----------



## Skyler93 (15. März 2010)

Ich bin dafür, das jeder 0815 BOB DD mal ne Runde Tankt, und rest der grp, genauso wie er spielt, glaubt mir das hilft, der DD wird danach nichtmehr umfocusen oder pullen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (15. März 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, das jeder 0815 BOB DD mal ne Runde Tankt, und rest der grp, genauso wie er spielt, glaubt mir das hilft, der DD wird danach nichtmehr umfocusen oder pullen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich pull seit ich tank spiel mit meinen dd mehr... da ich weiß wie kackeinfach das is.. massspot rein und schon hat mensch von alles wieder die aggro...


----------



## biene maya (15. März 2010)

Deaded schrieb:


> Warten wir doch alle mal den nächsten Patch ab . . . mit 30 minuten Debuff werden eine menge leute im Rnd Tool handzahmer!^^
> Und zwar auf allen Seiten . . . da bin ich mir sicher!^^




Nö,dann log ich auf´n Twink um


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (15. März 2010)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> ich pull seit ich tank spiel mit meinen dd mehr... da ich weiß wie kackeinfach das is.. massspot rein und schon hat mensch von alles wieder die aggro...



Achso, ihr legt alle 3 Minuten eine Trash-Gruppe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (15. März 2010)

Ich verliere die Lust am Tanken, da ich es absolut nicht anspruchsvoll finde.
BC hab ich nur DD und Heiler gespielt und WotLK dann nen Tank. Anfangs wars mal was neues nur irgendwie ists jetzt absolut langweilig und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen garnicht fortdernd. Da finde ich DD und Heal auf dauer interessanter. Und würde ich nicht einer der wenigen guten Tanks bei uns im 25er sein würde ich schon längst wieder meine Hexe im Raid spielen.


----------



## Super PePe (15. März 2010)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> ich pull seit ich tank spiel mit meinen dd mehr... da ich weiß wie kackeinfach das is.. massspot rein und schon hat mensch von alles wieder die aggro...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (15. März 2010)

fakt is, dass manche dds sowas wie cc einfach nich mehr nutzen oder kennen oder nich zu nutzen wissen...

hdr hero:
gruppe: dk-dd, palatank, holypriest, mage und schurke
pala fängt an: okay, also der priester shakelt den fernkämpfer- also mage oder jäger- der schurke stunnt den anderen, wenn einer wegrennt haut der dk die eisketten drauf oder der mage nimmt dieses festfrostending

da kam dann vom dk: ey du noob, cc is out, brauchste nich, gimp

dabei wollt ers der gruppe nur erleichtern ^^ un als dann einer der dds umgefallen is, weil a. falsches target auf dem sie eingeprügelt haben oder b. einer der gegnerischen fernkämpfer mal fröhlich in die menge geballert hat, wurde der tank geflamet was ging und ich hab die heilung eingestellt...*schulterzuck*

edit: pepe hats aufn punkt gebracht =)


----------



## Alyissia (15. März 2010)

ich weiß nicht was die "anderen" tanks immer so haben^^ dd´s pullen bzw lassen einen nicht antanken? ok verstehe wen man mit quest gear damit nen problem hat aber heutzutage ist tanken so easy.. icc 25er tanke ich mit 1!!! taste und verliere nie aggro somit passiert es schonmal das ich bei prof einpenne und wir wipen.. ^.^ in hero inis macht man auch genug aggro um nach nichtmal 1sek antankzeit die aggro aller mobs zu haben... ich spiele bärchen tank und ja das verhalten mancher leute ist mies aber da passt man sich einfach an oder geht nicht mehr random den das mit der unfreundlichkeit der leute ist eine zeiterscheinung in unserer ohnehin schon kaputter geselschaft...
ich bin fast schon dankebar das es übermütige dds gibt den sonst würde ich in den hero inis & raids wegpennen vor langeweile.. dks können sich beschweren das sie nicht tanken können wen jmd anders zuviel aggro macht etc. aber paladine mit ihrer faceroll rota & bären mit 1klick bubu mach rota sollten keine probleme haben und naja warri hat eh unendlich aggro...


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. März 2010)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> ich pull seit ich tank spiel mit meinen dd mehr... da ich weiß wie kackeinfach das is.. massspot rein und schon hat mensch von alles wieder die aggro...




Du bist dir aber schon im Klaren darüber, dass nicht jede Tank-Klasse einen Massenspott hat?


----------



## Fluenza (15. März 2010)

Good old times.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGGTXxDjgAo 	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (15. März 2010)

Alyissia schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht was die "anderen" tanks immer so haben^^ dd´s pullen bzw lassen einen nicht antanken? ok verstehe wen man mit quest gear damit nen problem hat aber heutzutage ist tanken so easy.. icc 25er tanke ich mit 1!!! taste



und der Storch bringt die Kinder

bei so viel gefährlichem Halbwissen auf 7 Seiten hier, wundert mich nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thersus (15. März 2010)

ganz ehrlich, ich bin froh wenn in ner hero mal n dd n bisschen action macht, hat man als tank wenigstens mehr zu tun als weihe schmeißen und warten bis die mobs umkippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. bringt ma wieder n boss wie illidan, da musste man noch was tun als tank!


----------



## koolt (15. März 2010)

> ich pull seit ich tank spiel mit meinen dd mehr... da ich weiß wie kackeinfach das is.. massspot rein und schon hat mensch von alles wieder die aggro...


Genau, am besten geht das mit nem Krieger!
Edit: Als Pala oder DK mag Gruppentanken ja einfach sein (D&D, Weihe etc.) aber als Krieger ist es einfach scheiße die ganzen Viecher einzusammeln wenn einer meint er muss pullen.


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (15. März 2010)

Keine Ahnung was du meinst, mir macht tanken Spaß!


----------



## Latharíl (15. März 2010)

*da ich unifrei hab, kiste mit erinnerungen auf und rauskramt*

als ich noch auf baelgun unterwegs war, mit meinem schnuckligen holy priest, raidete ich ulduar25. 
damals gab es in unserer stammgruppe einen jäger, der sich einen spaß draus machte alles und jedem ne irreführung zu geben, nur dem tank nich- begründung: der tank hat gesichtsaggro, da passiert nichts mit der irreführung.

eines tages gab er mir die irreführung, während eines incs bei ignis und ignis rannte daraufhin nicht zum dk-tank sondern zum priesterchen, der auf alles andre geachtet hat, nur nicht auf den "buff" der irreführung. und schwupps stand ein engelchen im raum.

das ergebnis war:
mt1: welcher gehirnamputierte hat dem priester die irreführung gegeben?
der jäger: ich...aber ich wusste nich, dass irreführung die aggro umleitet

^^

was ich damit sagen will: viele dds wissen nicht was welche fähigkeit kann und stehn dann erst mal ratlos da...oder viele dds sind der festen überzeugung, dass ein tank ALLES kann und das sofort und dann sofort 100% aggro aufbaut...
wie auch hier charlydingens, der meint "massspot rein un gut"
nich jeder hat nen massspot- aber auch du wirst das eines tages lernen


----------



## Gerti (15. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> und der Storch bringt die Kinder
> 
> bei so viel gefährlichem Halbwissen auf 7 Seiten hier, wundert mich nichts mehr
> 
> ...



Naja, eine Taste ist zwar etwas übertrieben, aber dass tanken in ICC bei den meisten Bossen anspruchslos ist, ist halt Fakt.


----------



## Latharíl (15. März 2010)

koolt schrieb:


> Genau, am besten geht das mit nem Krieger!
> Edit: Als Pala oder DK mag Gruppentanken ja einfach sein (D&D, Weihe etc.) aber als Krieger ist es einfach scheiße die ganzen Viecher einzusammeln wenn einer meint er muss pullen.



da sollte der dk aber drauf achten auch im d&d zu tanken XD gibt ja viele die mit den mobs einfach rausrennen weils rot leuchtet xD


----------



## Skyler93 (15. März 2010)

Meine meinung
Tanken wurde stark vereinfacht, aber man muss bissl das equip dafür haben, wer in den neuen 5er icc inis da meint, mitn neuen tank pull ich wie blöd herum ist einfach meiner meinung nach "dumm"
genauso wenn ein Tank dabei ist der nicht so "gut" ist bei den normalen inis, dann wart ich halt einfach, klar wenn ein guter tank dabei ist UND ER DAS MAG dann kann ich pullen, aber viele mögen es einfach nicht,
lieber entspann ich renn rein, und mach meine Aggro, als das i-wer meint, er müsse für mich entshceiden was ich mache Oo
und ja ich denke das hat auch was mit schwierigkeitsgrad zu tun, mir als tank persöhnlich haben die alten instanzen zu BC zieten, z.B. TDM (terasse der magister glaub hies so die 5er) ampfangs, wo man noch sehr STARK CCen musste viel mehr gefallen, als alle instanzen von Wotlk zusammen Oo
Glaub der anspruch ist gesunken, und zudem Gruppenspott hat abklingzeit Oo
Lasst halt einfahc den Tank pullen, wenn ein DD meint er musse pullen, obwohl der TANK es nicht will, der gehört aus der Gruppe gekickt
also tanks lasst es euch nicht gefallen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber frech werden sollt ihr auch nicht!
und ja ich hab 100% verständniss wenn ein Tank i-wann kein bock mehr hat
macht einfach keinen spaß, und was soll ein spiel machen? ja genau SPAß


----------



## djbarti (15. März 2010)

Ich versteh das geflame hier net 

Spiel selber Tank (Bär) 

In HC's denken immer das die DDler sich beweisen müssen, na und sollen sie. Wenn die die gruppen vor mir angreifen dann lass ich sie einfach. Wenn sie Tot gehen dabei sind die sich selber schuld, da gibt es auch kein B-Rezz von mir (in hc's sowieso net). 



> ich pull seit ich tank spiel mit meinen dd mehr... da ich weiß wie kackeinfach das is.. massspot rein und schon hat mensch von alles wieder die aggro...



Wieso spotten? Wenn du so eine einstellung hast geh doch allein in hc's. Mal sehen wie weit du kommst, ohne eine lachnummer auf deinem server zu sein. 
Du hast auch recht es ist zu einfach in den hc's für uns die das equip schon haben, aber denke mal zurück neu 80 und equipen. Da hast selbst du auch zu tun gehabt. 
In meiner Gruppe hab ich viel neu 80iger die sich Equipen wollen. also schraub ich meine Geschwindigkeit etwas runter. Sollte ich aber sehen das da die Leute mit Gearscor ab 5,5k dabei sind dann renn ich durch und zieh alles zusammen.


Wenn die Leute denken sie können pullen dann sollen sie dann ist mal ein zeitpunkt erreicht wo ich mich danebensetzte und machen lass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (15. März 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Naja, eine Taste ist zwar etwas übertrieben, aber dass tanken in ICC bei den meisten Bossen anspruchslos ist, ist halt Fakt.



diese Beliebigkeit ist ein Grund warum man in Foren kaum ein guten Disput führen kann... z.b. hier

hier wird von heros geredet, gleichzeitig von trash in raids, dann wieder vom trash in heros dann vom Boss im Raid ... udn diese in mehr oder weniger gekonnten 'ihr könnt nix' posts verpackt udn verglichen ... absolut substanzlos
und das die Boss für eine Tank keine Aktion in ICC bieten, ändert jedoch nichts daran das der Großteil sich wie Autisten¹ benehmen wenn es vom ursprünglichen AUA AUA AUA-Weg abgeht und er/sie/es improvisieren muss 

Und wenn der icc25 Spassvogel gleich meint 'ich habe auf der eine Taste meine gesamte Tankrota in einem Makro versteckt' dann ist es eben wieder so ein 'ihr könnt nix' aka'ich hab euch schön verarscht' post. Das bei soviel pubertärem Pfauentanz einem dann im Disput die Halsschlagader platzt ist für mich durchaus nachvollziehbar 

¹jeder Autist möge mir den Vergleich verzeihen


----------



## Gnorfal (15. März 2010)

> Wenn die Leute denken sie können pullen dann sollen sie dann ist mal ein zeitpunkt erreicht wo ich mich danebensetzte und machen lass.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


signed


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. März 2010)

Boah... dieses "ich brauch nur 1 taste um aggro zu halten"-gefasel geht mir gewaltig auf den Sack und irgendwie kann ich solche Aussagen nicht so ganz abkaufen. Da will ich gerne mal 'n Video sehen!

Ich als Paladin muss halt alle aggroaufbauenden Talente raushauen um nicht eingeholt zu werden. Zumindest ist sowas stark bossabhängig. Bei Bossen wie dem Prof in ICC hat man in der Phase wo die Adds gedroschen werden und kein Dmg auf den Boss kommt genug Zeit um Aggro aufzubauen. Das ist absolut kein Problem.

Es gibt aber auch Bosse, wo durchweg Max-Dmg auf den Boss gefahren wird, wie z.B. bei Fauldarm (wenn man mal von den paar Leuten absieht, die wegen der Spore rumlaufen müssen). Um da die Aggro zu halten muss man schon ein wenig was raushauen und gerade gegen Klassen wie Jäger glaube ich kaum, dass da eine Taste für ausreicht. Ähnlich wird es auch bei Lady Todeswhisper aussehen, sobald ihr Schild unten ist. Da man von Stack zu Stack weniger Aggro aufbaut und man ja bis zu 3 Stacks die Aggro halten muss, ist man da wohl doch gezwungen, alles zu geben, was einem die Talente so bieten.

Also bitte faselt hier nicht rum. Tank zu sein ist kein 1-Button-Job!


----------



## kapunti (15. März 2010)

Also ich verstehe hier die Problematik einfach nicht, da es ein Spiel ist und fast jeder hier Spaß haben will, dann seht es einfach nicht so verbissen, lasst auch mal 5 gerade sein und fertig.

und ja ich kenne die inis und raids aus allen Perspektiven und mit großem Unterschied im Equipstand wird auch je nachdem auf welcher Seite man steht sowohl für den einen (tank) als auch für den anderen (dd oder healer ) es ein wenig schwer seine gewohnheit zu behalten.
es ist ein spiel geworden wo man eben schnell auf jede neue situation reagiern muss!!!

ob der tank nun so imba ist das er fast alles alleine macht oder aber der dd zu früh übermäßigen dmg raushaut, na und betrachte es doch einfach als herausforderung von jedem egal was er macht die aggro als tank zu bekommen und im prinzip ist genau das ja auch deine aufgabe sonst solltest du garnicht erst tanken...

und um die dds nochmehr in schutz zu nehmen, wenn du wegen verfrühten aktionen nicht die aggro an dich binden willst dann hast du anscheinend noch nie in einer richtigen raid oder ini grp getankt, du kannst net immer 10sekunden antanken, was machste beim durchlaufen in der grube am ende? wie soll der tank mit weniger gutem equip überleben ohne das ich z.b. mal hots draufsetze? ohja nun hat der doofe healer ja aggro weil er verhinden wollte das ich sterbe,hmmm.. den lass ich jetzt sterben? oder aber noch ein beispiel, 
der tank verliert bei vielen mobs die aggro, ein dd holt die sich vom healer weg der ja bekanntlich auch gut aggro ziehen kann, wie im omen leuchtet mir auf dem mob nen dd ganz oben auf, kein problem den lass ich sterben...

es gibt so viele beispiele bei denen ein tank nicht mitbekommt warum wer aggro hat und ob das evtl die grp gerettet hat oder auch nicht, 

darum : tanks haben die aufgabe jede aggro immer an sich zu binden und das auch wenn mal ein dd zu früh handelt !!!

/(Anmerkung: DDler die ihre Klasse spielen können wissen es auch zu verhindern aggro zu bekommen selbst wenn man dann auf autoshot rumsteht, dps ist ja kein skill xD)

ach noch ne Ergänzung: die Tanks die behaupten sie halten bei jedem Boss (ganz besonders in ICC) die Aggro gegen alles was da auch draufballert, blödes Gerede mehr nicht !!!!! ohne Unterstützung und mitdenken der DDs hält kein Tank egal welches Equip die Aggro, das ist so und wird so bleiben.


----------



## koolt (15. März 2010)

Ich war übrigens vor 2-3 Tagen in der Seelenschmiede HC, und ich setz dort immer Symbole (Totenkopf und Kreuz, bei den 4er/5er Gruppen), so ist es halt einfacher da ichs nicht so hab mit dem Gruppentanken. Als der eine DD dann zum xten mal gepullt hat (meistens ging auch einer down bei den Fehlpulls, ich hab Probleme die Viecher bei sowas einzusammeln) hab ich gefragt warum er mich nicht pullen lässt hat er gesagt "vielleicht weil ich keine Lust habe zwischen jeder Gruppe zu warten, und Symbole hab ich seit BC nicht mehr gesehn" und noch so ein Idiot hat ihm zugestimmt (der hielt sich auch nicht an die Symbole). Daraufhin hab ich angesagt dass ich beim nächsten Pull die Gruppe leaven würde. Naja er konnts nicht lassen, hat wieder gepullt, und ich bin im Fight geleavt und habe ihnen noch viel Erfolg gewünscht.
Nach ein paar Minuten hatte ich ne neue Gruppe, die hielten sich an die Symbole und liesen mich pullen und wir kamen ohne Probleme durch.
Mir ist auch aufgefallen dass in der ersten Gruppe der GS 5,3k+ war und in der zweiten 4,7k+.


----------



## Gerti (15. März 2010)

djbarti schrieb:


> Wenn du so eine einstellung hast geh doch allein in hc's. Mal sehen wie weit du kommst, ohne eine lachnummer auf deinem server zu sein.



http://www.youtube.com/user/darkkiller5000#p/c/7F4E6BDBF22DC9BC

Irgendwie kann man sogar mit Heroics Solo packen recht bekannt werden. Komische Sache aber auch...


----------



## Latharíl (15. März 2010)

pepe <3 =)

edit: mir is beim tanken auch aufgefallen, dass manche dds, sobald sie von marken ihr erstes t10-teil gekauft haben, denken sie wären sowas wie der dps-gott...kein scherz >.< 
gestern, pdk25:
der einzige mit 2 t10-teilen *es war eig. als gildentwink-run gedacht*, der von den wenigen randoms geladen wurde, meinte rumstänkern zu müssen, dass er der beste equipteste sei un bla un blubb un er als einziger der dmg-könig sein werde bla sülz bla.

das ende vom lied: er war unter den letzten 5 im dmg-meter un als er zu flamen begann, von wegen kack gimps, die nix können und kein gear haben, er habe sich sein gear verdient und allen loot und gold und beachtung und verehrung und was weiß ich *irgendwann hat sich mein hirn afk gemeldet*, konnte unser raidlead es nicht lassen ihn zu fragen, ob er mit seinem imbadmg nicht noch sarth3d mitlegen mag, es würden noch ein paar mit ihren mains mitgehn, weil einer den drachen brauchen würde. 
daraufhin befand er sich in einer gruppe voller kingslayer und entschuldigte sich kleinlaut, dass er unsre twinks geflamed hat


----------



## Shubunki (15. März 2010)

Bemerkenswert ist doch: Die Tanks beklagen sich, das sie vor lauter dmg schwierigkeiten haben, die agro zu halten
 	Die Heiler beschweren sich, das die Tanks entweder nicht genug aushalten oder 0 Rücksicht auf mana nehmen
 	Die DD´s beschweren sich, das jeder nur noch auf recount guckt um in Ranking möglichst oben zu sein. gehörst Du aber zu den 
 	Leuten, die erstmal die antankphase abwarten, rutscht du natürlich im Ranking und dann heisst es, mach mal mehr dmg

Merkt ihr was?.. es liegt nciht am Spiel, es liegt nicht an den Klassen und es liegt nicht am Können... das Zusammenspiel und der REspekt voreinander is vorn Ar... . Würde es, wie bereits mehrfach im Vorfeld erwähnt, wieder mehr darauf ankommen, miteinander zu spielen und auch die Fähigkeiten der anderen Klassen auszunutzen, hätten wir das Drama gar nicht. 
Ich selber spiel nen Heiler und - sorry, wenn ich das so sage - nicht selten hab ich Tanks an der Spitze, die einfach nur peinlich im Verhalten und im Tanken sind und sich damit das leben selber schwer machen, anstatt nen bischen mehr auf die Grp einzugehen. Bei den rnd-raids is das etwas besser, aber auch nur dann, wenn alle - einschliesslich Tank - akzeptieren, das einzig der RL sagt, wie es gemacht wird.


----------



## Counterkahn (15. März 2010)

Takius schrieb:


> Es geht um Raids, nicht um Heroics...



Wenn es um Raids geht, dann hat man einen Schurken und/oder einen Jäger dabei wodurch du schon beim ersten Schlag mehr als genügend vorsprung haben solltest um in ruhe weiter die Aggro zu halten.


----------



## Dark Guardian (15. März 2010)

Die ganze Diskussion hier zeigt das eigentliche Problem perfekt....


----------



## IchbinArzt (15. März 2010)

Hi,

also ich kann mich den Worten des TE nur anschließen (bis auf die Sache mit dem sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Von meinen Chars besitzen 2 Chars ein vollständiges Tankequip mit Tankskillung. 
Es war immer sehr schön das mal als Tank für die Daily sofort einen Invite bekam und auch für Raids sind Tanks mangelware bei uns. Jedoch macht tanken keinen Spaß mehr. 
Ich empfinde den selben frust wie der TE. Darum habe ich entschlossen meinen DK Tank zu einem reinen DD zu machen und habe das tanken mit ihm schon aufgegeben. 
Bei meinem Krieger wird es sicher auch nicht mehr so lange dauern bis er nebem dem Furor noch einen MS Skill bekommt und ich dem Tankgewerbe endgültig Adé sage. 
Ich möchte spaß beim Spielen von WoW haben und das habe ich durch das verhalten der DDs und Heiler nicht mehr. Andere Tanks auf meinem Realm denken auch schon so. 

Daher auch mein Apell an die DDs und Heiler: Denkt man darüber nach wie ihr spielt. Es wird sicher nicht mehr lange dauern und ihr müsste völlig ohne Tanks auskommen.......

Grüße,

Doc - der mal gern Tank war.


----------



## Furywarry (15. März 2010)

Oh war schon weg - dann will ich mal kein Öl ins Feuer giessen.


----------



## Babazee (15. März 2010)

jo ich geb dir recht die leute kennen meistens wow classic nicht. aber nur so als tipp 
geh nicht rnd raiden dann passiert das auch nicht mit den wilden pulls.

ps. kann dich voll verstehen obwohl ich nie einen tank gespielt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (15. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> diese Beliebigkeit ist ein Grund warum man in Foren kaum ein guten Disput führen kann... z.b. hier
> 
> hier wird von heros geredet, gleichzeitig von trash in raids, dann wieder vom trash in heros dann vom Boss im Raid ... udn diese in mehr oder weniger gekonnten 'ihr könnt nix' posts verpackt udn verglichen ... absolut substanzlos
> und das die Boss für eine Tank keine Aktion in ICC bieten, ändert jedoch nichts daran das der Großteil sich wie Autisten¹ benehmen wenn es vom ursprünglichen AUA AUA AUA-Weg abgeht und er/sie/es improvisieren muss
> ...



Jeder hat andere Gründe wieso er spielt uns setzt im Spiel verschiedene Prioritäten.
Mich persönlich interessieren nur Raids. Heroics sind nebensächlich. Also wenn der TE ein Problem anspricht und dies nicht genau deffiniert, beziehe ich es natürlich darauf, was ich am liebsten mache, also auf Raids. Andere hingegen wollen lieber über Heroics oder Trash erzählen, was bei mir jedoch nur eine inferiore Rolle einnimmt.
Also fängt hier jeder mit seinem "Lieblingsthema" an.

Für mich besteht WoW nicht aus irgendwelchen Randomraids oder Heroics, sondern aus Raiden mit der Gilde. WoW macht mir so lange spaß, wie ich Spaß mit meinen Gildenkollgenen haben kann, was interessieren mich da Heroics oder ähnliches!?
Daher kann ich auch nicht mit dem TE übereinstimmen, dass die Leute die ich in Instanzen treffe die Lust am tanken verderben, sondern die für Tanks langweiligen Bosse.

Aber wie du schon gesagt hast, die meisten sind nicht zu einer richtigen Diskussion in der Lage und machen einen auf dicke Hose, frei nach dem Motto: "Hauptsache ich gebe meinen Senf dazu, ob es passt oder nicht!" Neben bei bleibt noch die Rechtsschreibung, Grammatik und Freundlichkeit auf der Strecke und der gute Disput unter den Communitymitgliedern ist dahin.


----------



## Sapper13 (15. März 2010)

Viper1701hbn schrieb:


> Moin....
> 
> Ihr alle da draußen wundert Euch warum Ihr für ICC usw
> keine Tanks mehr findet ??
> ...




Ähm solltest Du kein Bär sein, würde ich Dir dennoch raten dir ein dickeres Fell anzuschaffen! Kannste nicht tanken und so, das sind für mich die absolut lächerlichsten Sprüche die man sich als Tank so anhören darf.

Was viele Leute die WoW zocken gerne vergessen. Selbst wenn man einen Tank Bär gegen einen Tank Bär eintauscht oder eben Krieger gegen Krieger u.s.w. Es sind zwei verschiedene Spieler und wenn z. B. in eine Stammgruppe ein NEUER Tank kommt und alle anderen vorher zusammen gespielt haben, so handelt es sich hierbei um eine Schlüsselklasse und die anderen müssen sich da schon anpassen. 

Leider herrscht aber ein sehr großer Mangel an Geduld und ich bin als Tank nicht bereit diesen irgendwie ausbügeln zu müssen. Ergo sind mir die Leute dann auch wirklich egal und ich muss da auch nicht mit. Wenn mir etwas nicht mehr Spaß macht höre ich auf das ist schon richtig was Tikume gesagt hat. Aber auf der anderen Seite solltest du die Variante mit dem durchsetzen vielleicht auch mal probieren.

Oder willst Du irgendwann auf der Arbeit im RL auch mal damit Enden: Arbeiten macht keinen Spaß mehr, letztens fragte mich mein Bürokollege....kannst Du überhaupt schreiben?

Wehr Dich!

Gruß

Sapper


----------



## Alyissia (15. März 2010)

da sich viele über mein 1tasten tanken beschweren und es nicht glauben ok kurze erklärung als bär hab ich ein makro

/cast zermalmen
/cast prankenhieb

ein mal draufklicken und beide atacken kommen gleichzeitig raus und das sind die atacken die die meiste aggro auf trash erzeugen..bei bossen kommt noch 1x alle 10sekunden zerfleischen + anfangs 5x und im nachhinein auch nur zum erneuern aufschlitzen drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unsinnig (15. März 2010)

Seid mir bitte nicht böse, aber ich hab nur die ersten drei Seiten gelesen und wollte umbedingt was los werden.

Der Grund, warum solche Diskussionen immer im Nichts enden und nur Streit bringen, ist derer, dass ihr alle auf verschiedenen Realms spielt und auch auf verschiedenen Realmpools.

Somit könnt ihr nich von Angesicht zu Angesicht reden, denn ihr kennt nich genau die Situation des anderen.

Ich finde es ist toll lächerlich, was ihr macht. Immer nur Beschwerden

Geht dem Problem doch aus dem Weg. Bildet Stammgruppen - vielleicht auch mehrere xP - und habt Spaß am Spiel. 
Oder geht auf einen anderen Realm - obwohl ich das für nicht sehr geeignet halte.


----------



## Noname0815 (15. März 2010)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal sehen, wie du in Raids ohne Tanks klarkommst. In Hero-Instanzen kann man sicherlich auf die eine oder andere Rolle verzichten. Sobald du aber in einem Raid unterwegs bist, ist jeder auf die entsprechend anderen Rollen angewiesen. Tanks brauchen da auch Heiler und DD, wie auch umgekehrt.
> 
> Man sollte in seiner Argumentation ein wenig den Horizont erweitern und es nicht nur auf einen einzigen Faktor begrenzen.
> 
> In Raids ist dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit wohl höher, dass man einen DD kickt anstelle eines Tanks. Ein neuer DD ist schnell gefunden. Und da es so viele DD an der Zahl gibt findet man auch recht schnell einen entsprechenden guten! Mir ist es als Tank noch nie passiert, dass man mich aus einem Raid gekickt hat.



War auch nur mal ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht, um mal das Feuer hier rauszunehmen. Klar, in einem Raid wie ICC muss die GRP richtig abgestimmt sein.

Wie aber schon gesagt wurde, ist es nicht nur das Tank Problem. Die Tanks schimpfen auf die DDs, die DDs auf die Tanks, auf die Heiler schimpft dann was weiß ich.

Eigentliche Probleme sind der mangelnde Respekt voreinander und dass kaum einer in der Lage ist, seinen Egoismus hinten anzustellen. Ja, es ist nur ein Spiel. Aber es ist ein Online-Spiel und jeder sollte sich vor Augen führen, dass hinter jedem Char ein Mensch sitzt mit allen Emotionen, Gedanken und Macken. Das vergessen leider immer mehr Leute. Man sieht es alleine hier im Forum an den Beleidigungen, was für mich überhaupt nicht geht. Spieler, die andere beleidigen landen bei mir als erstes auf der Igno. Mit sowas zieh ich kein zweites mal los.

Verstärkt wird das (wie schon gesagt wurde) durch Addons wie Recount und Gearscore. Währen Recount ja noch ganz nice ist, wo ich mich selber messen kann finde ich, dass Gearscore gebannt werden sollte. Wer diesen Müll rausgebracht hat gehört geschlagen. Jetzt biste nichtmal mehr ein Char, sondern nur eine zusammengerechnete Zahl. Einfach unerträglich.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. März 2010)

Alyissia schrieb:


> da sich viele über mein 1tasten tanken beschweren und es nicht glauben ok kurze erklärung als bär hab ich ein makro
> 
> /cast prankenhieb
> /cast zermalmen
> ...




Spotten kann bei manchen Bossfights auch mal ganz hilfreich sein und nicht jeder Bossfight läuft immer nach Plan ab, so dass man als Tank immer in der Lage sein muss entsprechend zu reagieren.

Und nicht jeder Tank spielt einen Druiden.


----------



## Sycophantic (15. März 2010)

Bei solchen Themen hat man immer wieder das Verlangen alle Leute, die eine ähnliche Meinung wie man selbst hat zu packen
und auf das selbe Realm zu ziehen...
Vllt. wäre das die Lösung aller Probleme ein Blizzardtool, das über ein Frage&Antwort System entscheidet auf welchem Realm
man zu spielen hat.
Alle GS Fetischisten auf dem einen, "Casuals" und "Pros" getrennt, den PvP-Server voller Leute die mit Lvl 80 über 20er beim 
Angeln herfallen wollen usw. 
Wäre eine ganz sinnvolle Ergänzung, finde ich.


----------



## Darkdamien (15. März 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Och du armes Töff Töff. Du tuhst mir ja ssssoooo lllleeeeeiiiidddd. *lüge*
> Dann geh mal in Hero Inis. Da rennt der Tank los bevor gebufft wurde. Zeit für Mana Reggen gibt es nicht. Tanks vor allem Pala Tanks die ihre Skillung etwas angepasst haben sind dazu sogar noch nummer 1 im Re-Count.
> Auch wenn 4 von 5 Leuten in der Gruppe sagen: "Alle Bosse" Tank aber keinen Bock dazu hat ist entweder er raus oder er setzt sich durch.


was willst in hero inis denn buffen? 90% der leute sind sowieso hoffnungslos übereqiupt dafür. und warum sollte es keine zeit für mana reggen geben? setz dich doch einfach, wenn du heiler bist wirds der tank schon merken, wenn du dd bist, dann bist halt nicht erster im penismeter, wayne?


> TANKS SIND AR....ÖCHER UND EGOISTEN.


geistiger dünnpfiff, is genauso ne scheiss aussage wie "alle ausländer sind kriminell". sicher gibt es egoistische tanks, es gibt aber auch egoistische heiler und dd


----------



## Alyissia (15. März 2010)

@Prototyp_Gottes
ich gehe ja auch von normalen situationen aus und nicht von unvorhergesehenden sonst müsste ich ja noch 2spotts,feenfeuer,5cds,4buffs,6heals und wiederbelebungen usw mit rechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und jetzt lasst nicht drüber streiten wie ich tanke und womit ich tanke fakt ist tanken ist einfach wen man eq hat und t9 gibts mit marken somit für jeden erreichbar also joa lasst weiter über den theard labern und nicht über meine rota xD


----------



## Latharíl (15. März 2010)

Sycophantic schrieb:


> Ja, hat was^^
> ob er wohl wirklich heute aufhört?



^^ da wär er der erste, ders nach ner ankündigung tut


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. März 2010)

Noname0815 schrieb:


> War auch nur mal ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht, um mal das Feuer hier rauszunehmen. Klar, in einem Raid wie ICC muss die GRP richtig abgestimmt sein.
> 
> Wie aber schon gesagt wurde, ist es nicht nur das Tank Problem. Die Tanks schimpfen auf die DDs, die DDs auf die Tanks, auf die Heiler schimpft dann was weiß ich.
> 
> ...




Ok... da gebe ich dir voll und ganz Recht. Die Beobachtung macht man überall, dass man sich gegenseitig zuflamed. Aber solange man mir gegenüber freundlich bleibt, bin ich es auch. Und wenn ich mal irgendwo einen Fehler gemacht habe, stehe ich dazu und höre mir Kritik an, solange sie konstruktiv ist.

Wer aber auf unterstem Niveau meint anderen Spielern an den Karren zu fahren, der muss sich nun mal nicht darüber wundern, dass auf entsprechendem Niveau eine Antwort zurückkommt. Aber das ist nun mal die Problematik am Internet. Da alles auf einer sehr unpersönlichen Ebene stattfindet glauben viele Leute, sie dürfen sich alles erlauben. Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass am anderen Ende ein Mensch sitzt, und solange mein Gegenüber Höflichkeit an den Tag legt, behandle ich ihn ebenso.

Sollte jemand mal frech werden versuche ich erstmal ein wenig zu schlichten oder auch etwas Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. Hilft das alles nichts, werde ich auch mal unangenehm.

Ich will jetzt keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen... aber meine Vermutung ist, dass sich hinter vielen niveaulosen Flamern wohl Kellerkinder verbergen, denen es an sozialen Kontakten mangelt. Einige müssen noch viel lernen, wie man mit seinen Mitmenschen umgeht.


----------



## Dark Guardian (15. März 2010)

Alyissia schrieb:


> @Prototyp_Gottes
> ich gehe ja auch von normalen situationen aus und nicht von unvorhergesehenden sonst müsste ich ja noch 2spotts,feenfeuer,5cds,4buffs,6heals und wiederbelebungen usw mit rechnen
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn dein Brain AFK Makro funktioniert spielst du mit sehr schlechten DDs zusammen oder bist selber SEHR gut equipped. 

Und die Bedingung "wenn man eq hat" macht alles einfach. Kunststück. Einen Level 60 Mob haust du mit Level 80 auch leichter um als mit Level 1.... wer hätte DAS bloß für möglich gehalten.

Mich tät mal interessieren für wie viel dein Prankenhieb in Heroes crittet...


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. März 2010)

Alyissia schrieb:


> @Prototyp_Gottes
> ich gehe ja auch von normalen situationen aus und nicht von unvorhergesehenden sonst müsste ich ja noch 2spotts,feenfeuer,5cds,4buffs,6heals und wiederbelebungen usw mit rechnen
> 
> 
> ...




Ich will dir ja nicht ans Bein pinkeln ^^ .
Mit meinem Post wollte ich nur verdeutlichen, dass so ein Makro nicht in jeder Situation weiterhilft und auch nicht jeder mit derselben Klasse tankt ^^ .

Mit meinem Paladin habe ich wirklich selten Aggro-Probleme. Ich hab sogar in meinem ICC10er Stammraid neben mir einen Pala-Tank stehen, der sich fragt, wie ich eine so hohe Initial-Aggro aufbaue.
Nichtsdestotrotz gibt es immer mal ein paar Klassen, die die absoluten Aggro-Burster sind. Bevorzugt treten da in meiner Gruppe immer Hunter und Hexen auf ^^ .


----------



## Lunammar (15. März 2010)

ich kann den te verstehen 

ichhab da son lustiges makro was besagt wer aggro hat kann diese behalten

wers dann immer noch nit checkt und mich flamed wird aus der gruppegekickt
was ich beim tanken immer mache aufn heiler achten wenn die dds meinen vorzustürmen und schonma alles zu pullen 
sollense sterben und rennen mein healer rezzt niemanden der dumm is das nit zu kapieren 
wer den tank verarscht rennt


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (15. März 2010)

Wie hier mal wieder alle vom Thema abschweifen...

@ TE: Du bist echt die größte Heulsuse die ich seit langem erlebt habe... ich bin selbst Tank (Bärin) und kann eigentlich kaumw as von dem das du da postest nachvollziehen. Wenn 2, 3 Gruppen in ICC fehlgepullt werden... mein Gott na und? Geh hin und fang die Aggro ein. Wenn du das nciht schaffst dann wage es doch mal darüber nachzudenken ob was dran sein könnte ... kannst du tanken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe schon lange keine Tanks mehr erlebt die Aggro verlieren und hier jetzt die gesamte DDler-Belegschaft anzugreifen weil du mit deinen Aktionen nciht zurecht kommst ist ne Frechheit! Es gibt Tanks die gerne tanken und die es auch durchaus können, auch für ICC.... wenn du nicht dazu gehörst dann erstell dir nen DD aber halt den Rest der Tankwelt daraus... Solche Kinkerlitzchen hättst auch im Gchat spamen können, das hat hier nix verloren.


----------



## Zuckerbub (15. März 2010)

Ich sehe nur eine Lösung.

Das CC muss wieder eingeführt werden. Ansonsten wird niemals mehr ein anständiges Gruppenspiel aufkommen. Wenn der Schwierigkeitsgrad wieder steigt, steigt auch die Kommunikation wieder.


----------



## Blutzicke (15. März 2010)

DD in ner Hero-Ini macht momentan auch null Bock. 
Heute wieder als Jäger in der Burg bei der random Daily erlebt: 50k+HP imba Bärentank von Frostmourne... der pullt und pullt und pullt, zieht dabei permanent die Mobgruppe aus der Salve, weil da hinten ja noch ne Gruppe zu pullen ist. Am Boss wird nicht etwa gewartet, bis alle da sind...nein, das wird draufgehauen und weitergehetzt, hauptsache die Tank-DPS stimmt und liegt über der der DDs. Hat hinten einer nen entschlüpften Mob am Arsch? Wayne! Mobs looten? Zeitverschwendung! Ist bei so'nem Chaotenmassenpull das Jägerpat verreckt und muß wiederbelebt werden? Sekunde warten? Doch nicht der Herr Roxxortank! Ich war darauf und dran, die Ini als DD zu quiten und die 15min in Kauf zu nehmen. Teilweise bin ich nur noch hintergelaufen, ohne auch nur einen Schuß abgeben zu können...


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (15. März 2010)

Blutzicke schrieb:


> hauptsache die Tank-DPS stimmt und liegt über der der DDs. Hat hinten einer nen entschlüpften Mob am Arsch? Wayne! Mobs looten? Zeitverschwendung!



Dann reicht doch die Tank dps, hinten rumgammeln und mobs looten ist dann doch auch ok oder nicht? ^^


----------



## Unsinnig (15. März 2010)

Zuckerbub schrieb:


> Das CC muss wieder eingeführt werden. Ansonsten wird niemals mehr ein anständiges Gruppenspiel aufkommen.



Ähm, was ist CC?

Bitte flamed jetzt net den Anfänger, denn ihr wart auch mal einer xP.


----------



## Manotis (15. März 2010)

Also ich habe jetzt meinen Dk DD auch auf tank umequiped (vor 2 tagen) und habe es bisher nicht bereut. Klar pullen die DDs was ihnen in die Quere kommt und flamen mich dann wenn sie sterben, aber das ist mir recht egal. Schreibe dann "sry musst schon auf mein Ziel gehen" ich meine ich tanke noch nicht perfekt und man wird von den DDs auch oft nicht gerade nett behandelt, aber da stehe ich drüber. Wer mit mir nicht klar kommt kann ja leaven einen neuen DD habe ich in 3 sekunden. Außerdem macht mir das Tanken einfach Spaß weil ich sonst nur DDs spiele und in den heros stupide auf die mobs einkloppe bis sie nach ein paar sekunden tot umfallen. Das tanken ist ein bisschen fordernder und mal eine Abwechslung für mich (heilen kommt nicht in Frage, das kann ich überhaupt nicht) aber eventuell auf Dauer schon nervig, dass die DDs immer ihr eigenes Ding durchziehen müssen.


----------



## Zuckerbub (15. März 2010)

Unsinnig schrieb:


> Ähm, was ist CC?
> 
> Bitte flamed jetzt net den Anfänger, denn ihr wart auch mal einer xP.




crowd control

Gegner Kontrolle mittels eisfalel, sheep, shakel etc...

das war fürher mal nötig weil die Mobs one hitter waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Manotis (15. März 2010)

> Ähm, was ist CC?
> 
> Bitte flamed jetzt net den Anfänger, denn ihr wart auch mal einer xP.


CC steht für Croud Control also gruppen Kontrolle darunter fallen eisfalle vom jäger,, Kopfnuss vom Schurken, untote Fesseln vom Priester etc. Das war zu burning crusade Zeiten absolut notwendig, da man ansonsten die inis einfach nicht geschafft hat. CC war eben dazu da Druck vom Heiler und vom Tank zu nehmen und die Mobgruppen besser in Schach zu halten, da man ansonsten gewiped wäre


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. März 2010)

Unsinnig schrieb:


> Ähm, was ist CC?
> 
> Bitte flamed jetzt net den Anfänger, denn ihr wart auch mal einer xP.




Falls deine Frage wirklich ernst gemeint ist, erkläre ich es kurz.
Unter CC (Crowd Controll) versteht man das unter Kontrolle halten eines Mobs.
Zu Burning Crusade Zeiten war der Schwierigkeitsgrad in den Instanzen weitaus höher als heutzutage.
So haben nach einem Pull z.B. Magier ein Mob in ein Schaf verwandelt um es aus dem Kampf zu nehmen.
Oder Schurken haben vor einem Kampf einem Mob eine Kopfnuss gegeben, damit der Mob betäubt war.
Diese Taktiken waren damals notwendig um sicher durch eine Instanz zu gelangen. 
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad wurde inzwischen stark nach unten geschraubt, so dass dies nicht mehr notwendig ist.
Das Zusammenziehen von Mobs und anschließendes bomben reicht heutzutage völlig aus.


----------



## DeePriest (15. März 2010)

hehe ja schon lustig dieser Threat hier.
Naja ich spiele selbst alle tank-klassen auf 80 (bis auf dk.. habe keinen will keinen und werd nie einen haben^^), aber Aggro Probleme habe ich so gut wie nie.. Ok wenn mal ein Dk wieder meint seine Frostpräsi bringt ihn weiter dann hat er eben kurz mal die Aggro. Sollte er sie nach der dritten Aufforderung nicht ausschalten ein kurzer Whisper an den Heiler und dann mal schaun wann ers merkt.
Einzige Klassen die einen schon schnell mal im Aggro-Meter einholen sind klar die hexer und Hunter. Ich persönlich kenne aber keinen Hexer bzw Hunter der nicht sofort Aggro reduces zündet - sollte dies nicht mal gerade an einem ini Trash mop passieren - und dann versucht unterm Tank zu bleiben.
In Raids achtet idR jeder selbst drauf nicht übern Tank zu schießen. Man will ja auch selbst keine unnötigen Repkosten farmen.

Also mir machts tanken immernoch Spaß auch wenn ich momentan eher die Heilerskillungen zocke aber das muss ja jeder selbst entscheiden.

P.S. ja ich bin auch einer dieser Tanks die durch die ini rennen. Warum ich das mache? Pullt mal in einem "normalen" Tempo Mopgruppen.. Entweder der Heiler flamed weil ihm langweilig is oder die DDs heulen mit Kommentaren "Ich hab nur noch 10min" aber melden sich dann für Hdr an.. sry aber wenn dann noch einer meint er müsse laufend Aggro ziehn darf er sie auch behalten. Und btw.. ja ich renne aber ich hab auch Grid drauf und wenn mein Heiler außer Reichweite ist warte ich auf ihn.. Der Rest kann von mir aus bleiben wo er will


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. März 2010)

DeePriest schrieb:


> Einzige Klassen die einen schon schnell mal im Aggro-Meter einholen sind klar die hexer und Hunter. Ich persönlich kenne aber keinen Hexer bzw Hunter der nicht sofort Aggro reduces zündet




Ich glaube der einzige Aggro-Reduce, den Hexer haben ist "sterben" ;-) .


----------



## Deaded (15. März 2010)

Ich find es immer wieder witzig wie sich die DD´s teilweise über die Tanks beschweren . . . .

Es ist ganz einfach keine Aggro zu bekommen ... selbst für die Leute die kein Omen haben . . . wow hat doch inzwischen ein eingebautes Thread Meter . . .

Einfach mal den DmG einstellen wenn man Gefahr läuft Aggro zu ziehen!!!!!!!

Aber passiert das?? Nein!!! Diese einfache und vernünftige Methode wird Ignoriert!!!

Jeder DD der Aggro zieht hat die Entscheidung getroffen sich einen Dreck um seine Aggro zu kümmern!
Ich finde das irgendwie aberwitzig!
Auf der einen Seite Flamen die DD´s die Tanks an weil diese ihnen keine Zeit lassen Mana zu reggen, ergo ihre Resourcen aufzufüllen um ihren JOB zu machen.
Aber auf der anderen Seite interessiert es Sie nicht das Sie dem Tank das Spielen unnötig schwer machen indem Sie auf Ihre Aggro nicht achten, also machen Sie es schwerer das er seinen JOB macht!

Und ist das Sinnvoll?? Nein ist es nicht!

In einer hero Inze interessiert es keine Sau wie hoch die DPS ist!!! Weil man sich inzwischen eh nie wieder sieht!!!!
In einem Schlachtzug als DD aggro zu ziehen ist genauso wie Chuck Norris Bart zu lecken! Ein Selbstmordkommando!!!! ^^

Der Heiler kann nicht plötzlich mehr Heilen! Er Heilt und das so gut er kann!
Der Tank kann nicht plötzlich mehr Aggro aufbauen! Er baut soviel auf wie er kann und dann gibts nur noch spotten! 
(Spotten ist ein notfall Knopf . . . DD´s die meinen das sie diesen alle 8 Sekunden in Anspruch nehmen dürfen sollten sich mal Gedanken darüber machen was Notfall wirklich heisst!)

Aber der DD kann jederzeit weniger Schaden machen. Es ist ganz einfach! Wirklich ... ihr müsst es einfach nur LASSEN !!!


Es wurde schon X mal gesagt . . . und ich kann es nur Wiederholen . . . Rücksicht aufeinander!

Ihr braucht euch nicht zu wundern das manche Tanks losrennen wie wild! Wenn sie es nicht tun gehen sie inzwischen das begründete Risiko ein das ein DD die nächste Gruppe pullt!
Was, im übrigen , auch völlig Aberwitzig ist! Ein DD stürmt nach vorne, übernimmt die Rolle des Tanks und pullt Mobs . . . stirbt weil der Tank/zusieht/es nicht gebacken bekommt/beleidigt ist und BELEIDIGT dann den TANK?????????????`óÔ


Ich versteh manche Leute einfach nicht! Wirklich . . . meine Cerebrale Kapazität scheint dafür nicht auszureichen solch ein verhalten nachzuvollziehen!

Lasst doch einfach mal die Tanks ihren Job machen, dann kommt ihr auch dazu euren zu machen.


dEaD


----------



## DeePriest (15. März 2010)

> Ich glaube der einzige Aggro-Reduce, den Hexer haben ist "sterben" ;-) .



Ähm nein ein hexer kann z.b. Seele brechen zünden. Die guten kennen diesen Skill der Rest wirds wohl sicherlich nichteinmal über die 3k schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (15. März 2010)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Ich glaube der einzige Aggro-Reduce, den Hexer haben ist "sterben" ;-) .



neee hexer haben noch seele brechen und dann seele brechen rang2 aka sterben xD


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. März 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> neee hexer haben noch seele brechen und dann seele brechen rang2 aka sterben xD




Danke für die Aufklärung ^^ . Aber ich wollte mit meinem Satz nur den guten alten Barlow ein wenig zitieren xD .
Diejenigen, die Barlow nicht kennen... sucht bei youtube einfach mal nach den beiden stichworten Barlow und Hexenmeister.


----------



## cursedclown (15. März 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Ich sag dann immer "Spott? hab ich nicht gelernt.. macht keinen schaden"




dann hast du noch keinen pala gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der spott macht gut schaden


----------



## Fremder123 (15. März 2010)

Blutzicke schrieb:


> DD in ner Hero-Ini macht momentan auch null Bock.
> Heute wieder als Jäger in der Burg bei der random Daily erlebt: 50k+HP imba Bärentank von Frostmourne... der pullt und pullt und pullt, zieht dabei permanent die Mobgruppe aus der Salve, weil da hinten ja noch ne Gruppe zu pullen ist. Am Boss wird nicht etwa gewartet, bis alle da sind...nein, das wird draufgehauen und weitergehetzt, hauptsache die Tank-DPS stimmt und liegt über der der DDs. Hat hinten einer nen entschlüpften Mob am Arsch? Wayne! Mobs looten? Zeitverschwendung! Ist bei so'nem Chaotenmassenpull das Jägerpat verreckt und muß wiederbelebt werden? Sekunde warten? Doch nicht der Herr Roxxortank! Ich war darauf und dran, die Ini als DD zu quiten und die 15min in Kauf zu nehmen. Teilweise bin ich nur noch hintergelaufen, ohne auch nur einen Schuß abgeben zu können...


Ist ja genau meine Rede. Bisher in den geschätzten 500 HC 5er (paar mehr oder weniger, gezählt habsch natürlich net^^) *einen einzigen* DD (Schurke) erlebt, dem es nicht schnell genug ging und der meinte pullen zu müssen. Als ich ihm dann androhte, die Heilung auf ihn einzustellen und dass er nach dem Tod reinlaufen dürfe, hat er das gelassen (gogo konnte er sich nicht verkneifen, aber so sind die Kinder halt wenn sie spielen). Ansonsten sind es momentan *immer* die Tanks, zumindest die die ich erwische, die wie Aushilfs-Schumis durch die Inis düsen und ohne ein Wort nach dem Endboss leaven. Was hier immer für klischeebeladene Abenteuergeschichten mit amokpullenden DDs ausgepackt werden, klingt teils nicht sehr glaubwürdig. Sorry aber ist so.

Es fehlt bisher noch die standardmäßige Bezeichnung des Pyroblast, der am Tank vorbei in die nächste Mobgruppe fliegt. Bitte noch der Vollständigkeit halber in eine Story mit einbauen, wenn sich noch wer über DDs beschweren will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (15. März 2010)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung ^^ . Aber ich wollte mit meinem Satz nur den guten alten Barlow ein wenig zitieren xD .
> Diejenigen, die Barlow nicht kennen... sucht bei youtube einfach mal nach den beiden stichworten Barlow und Hexenmeister.



auf die gefahr hin das ich wieder den moralischen spammzeigefinger bekomm xD...


i love barlow =) läuft bei mir beim auto fahren rauf und runter...


----------



## Heydu (15. März 2010)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> ich pull seit ich tank spiel mit meinen dd mehr... da ich weiß wie kackeinfach das is.. massspot rein und schon hat mensch von alles wieder die aggro...



kann es sein, dass du eins von diesen möchte-gern-jau-ich-bin-auch-ein-möchte-gern-besser-wisser-insider-mässig-sein ???

was du da laberst, hat erstens keinen sinn und zweitens hirnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


M-spot? omg^^ du meinst wohl eher aoe von pala tank und dk tank ._.
aber es gibt auch krieger tank und dudu tank herr troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Gott, bei leuten, wie du einer bist, krieg ich sonen hals ^^
btw: einzig dudu tank hab ich als char nicht . Lies den satz genau, damit du den auch verstehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (15. März 2010)

3MinutenTerrine schrieb:


> Wie hier mal wieder alle vom Thema abschweifen...
> 
> @ TE: Du bist echt die größte Heulsuse die ich seit langem erlebt habe... ich bin selbst Tank (Bärin) und kann eigentlich kaumw as von dem das du da postest nachvollziehen. Wenn 2, 3 Gruppen in ICC fehlgepullt werden... mein Gott na und? Geh hin und fang die Aggro ein. Wenn du das nciht schaffst dann wage es doch mal darüber nachzudenken ob was dran sein könnte ... kannst du tanken?
> 
> ...



Warum hat das hier nichts verloren? Weils ein Kinkerlitzchen ist? Nun ja der Stein, der dem TE im Schuhe drückt, sind nicht die Fehlpulls oder das zügige weglutschen gesamter Mobgruppen. Es geht ihm um genau 1-3 sec zwischen losrennen und am Mob an kommen. Und wenn die 3 Tanks dann mal los stiefeln und in diesem Zeitfenster schon 4 Feuerbälle und 3 pets an ihnen vorbeistürmen, dann könnte man schon diesen doch sehr emotional gehaltenen Text verstehen. Soweit für jeden hier klar? *Glaub schon*

Hier geht es nicht um Aggroklau oder übernuken. Weil wenn nix getankt ist kann man den Tank auch nicht übernuken. Nun stellt sich aber *mir* die Frage warum wird er so gemobbt. Das ist für mich die weit aus interessanter Frage.
Ganz klar ist, es handelt sich um eine emotionale Entladung. Udn so eine Entladung hat was? Richtig, kaum Struktur! Das wiederum erzeugt viel Platz für die Kommentatoren. Die meist oberflächlich, selbst meist aus einer Laune heraus und genau sowenig überlegt wie der TE ihre Meinung zum Besten geben. Da wird dann jedes Wort des TEs auf die Goldwaage gelegt und für bare Münze genommen. 
Aber weh man dreht den Spieß um. Nimmt ihr Gesagtes für bare Münze. Schon wird 2 Posts später zurückgerudert und ein neuer Angriffspunkt gesucht. Weil das kann man dann auch nicht auf sich ja sitzen lassen... Die Folge ist einfach und einleuchtend für jeden. Alle ernsthaft bemühten Disputanten verabschieden sich meist wortlos aus einem solchen Thread. Es werden sich noch 4 Seiten weiter die eigenen Eier gekrault und in 2 Woche kommt das gleiche Thema erneut auf die Tagesordnung (An der Stelle frage ich mich immer ob das der wahre GRund für GEZ Gebühren fürs Internet ist, denn mit sowas kann keine Dailysoap mithalten).
Zurück zu den doch eher 'lockeren' Antworten. Wer also lockerflockig eine SPaß machen will und selbst nicht auf der Goldwaage enden will, sollte das dem TE ebenfalls zugestehen (Wer üben muss sollte sich die Post von Tikume reinziehen) und dann wird einem schnell klar: Es handelt sich wirklich um ein Kinkerlitzchen im objektiven Sinne. Jedoch hat es bei dem TE sehr emotionale Folge gebracht und das sollte man bei allem Profitum, was in euch wohnt, beherzigen ...

hau die mo ich bin weg


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. März 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Was hier immer für klischeebeladene Abenteuergeschichten mit amokpullenden DDs ausgepackt werden, klingt teils nicht sehr glaubwürdig.




Wenn du magst kann ich bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar Videos von Instanz-Runs aufnehmen und diese bei Youtube hochladen. Würde mich dann auch bemühen, die Qualität entsprechend gut aufzunehmen, dass man den Gruppenchat auch noch lesen kann.


----------



## Heydu (15. März 2010)

3MinutenTerrine schrieb:


> Wie hier mal wieder alle vom Thema abschweifen...
> 
> @ TE: Du bist echt die größte Heulsuse die ich seit langem erlebt habe... ich bin selbst Tank (Bärin) und kann eigentlich kaumw as von dem das du da postest nachvollziehen. Wenn 2, 3 Gruppen in ICC fehlgepullt werden... mein Gott na und? Geh hin und fang die Aggro ein. Wenn du das nciht schaffst dann wage es doch mal darüber nachzudenken ob was dran sein könnte ... kannst du tanken?
> 
> ...



*lachen verkneif* du meinst wohl tanks mit high-end eq, die nicht mal wissen, was aoe und spott heisst? xD
jau, wenn du, nach deiner aussage, auch so ein super-duper-hammer-geilo-tank bist, dann weiss ich bescheid, wie du tanks 
^^


----------



## Nania (15. März 2010)

Was Tanks betrifft: 

a) ja, ihr habt einen stressigen Job 
b) nein, ihr seit nicht der Nabel der Welt (in diesem Falle, Azeroths) 

Gerade in fünfer Instanzen (und davon mache ich wirklich viele) sind es die Tanks, die mir negativ auffallen. 
Rennen los, ohne auf den Heiler zu warten, rennen weiter, wenn der Heiler kein Mana mehr hat (ja, so was gibts) und fauchen dann die DDs an, wenn sie Aggro bekommen, obwohl man sie deutlich lange genug hat antanken lassen. 
Wenn ich mit meinem mäßig equipten Moonkin nach dem zweiten Cast die Aggro habe, liegt da in meinen Augen ein Fehler beim Tank vor. 

Klar, es gibt eine ganze Menge sehr guter Tanks, die sehr rücksichtsvoll sind und die auch Verständnis zeigen, für den Anfänger oder Twink, der gerade das erste mal in einer Heroinstanz ist. Aber es sind gerade die negativ Beispiele die auffallen, egal ob Heiler, Tank oder DD. Sehr schade finde ich es nur, dass immer alles auf eine Art abgewälzt wird - und man sich nicht an die eigenen Nase fasst


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. März 2010)

Nania schrieb:


> Klar, es gibt eine ganze Menge sehr guter Tanks, die sehr rücksichtsvoll sind und die auch Verständnis zeigen, für den Anfänger oder Twink, der gerade das erste mal in einer Heroinstanz ist. Aber es sind gerade die negativ Beispiele die auffallen, egal ob Heiler, Tank oder DD. Sehr schade finde ich es nur, dass immer alles auf eine Art abgewälzt wird - und man sich nicht an die eigenen Nase fasst




Ich würde mich mal ganz dreist zu der Sorte "rücksichtsvolle Tanks" zählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Mit meinen Chars kann ich jegliche Rollenverteilung spielen. Mit meinem Pala als Tank und Heiler und mit meinem Mage als Caster-DD. Von daher weiß ich welche Bedürfnisse eine jede Rolle hat und kann mich dementsprechend auch als Tank darauf einstellen. 

Aber trotzdem gibt es immer ein paar DD, denen es nicht schnell genug gehen kann. So gibt es dann Hunter, die mit Irreführung pullen. Wenn die Gruppe noch nicht ready ist mach ich kurz Gottesschild an. Daraus resultiert ein Aggro-Verlust und der Hunter darf dann zusehen, wie er zurecht kommt. Sobald er dann down ist hol ich mir die Mobs wieder.

Es ist doch ganz klar... schwarze Schafe gibt es auf jeder Seite!


----------



## Yveri1985 (15. März 2010)

Noname0815 schrieb:


> Verstärkt wird das (wie schon gesagt wurde) durch Addons wie Recount und Gearscore. Währen Recount ja noch ganz nice ist, wo ich mich selber messen kann finde ich, dass Gearscore gebannt werden sollte. Wer diesen Müll rausgebracht hat gehört geschlagen. Jetzt biste nichtmal mehr ein Char, sondern nur eine zusammengerechnete Zahl. Einfach unerträglich.



es wurde schon oft gesagt , allerdings unverstaendlich das man dem addon immer noch die schuld gibt , man kann es genauso beschreiben wie mit den waffen , nicht die waffen toeten menschen sondern menschen toeten menschen

menschen die gearscore FALSCH nutzen sind diejenigen die aus den leuten eine "zusammengerechnete" zahl machen

ich nutz GS auch , besonders in random inis 
mit meinem tank guck ich immer auf den gs vom heiler damit ich abschaetzen kann was ich dem zumuten kann , 
und wenn ich mit mage dabei bin weiss ich auch in etwa was ich dem tank zutrauen kann ... ohne erst groß die chars zu betrachten, zudem das betrachten bei mir manchmal nicht richtig funktioniert <.< 
in random raids hingegen kannst etwa abschaetzen was man dem char zutrauen kann , ich hatte genug leute weit unter 5k in icc erlebt , manche sind weitaus besser als jemand der ueber 5k liegt, weil eq is ja nich alles ^^ 
andererseits .... jemand mit 3k gs brauchste einfach nicht mit nach icc nehmen , weil das haut auch der skill nich mehr raus ,(leider)
also wenn du wen hauen willst dann doch diejenigen, die das eigtl recht praktische addon FALSCH benutzen ^^


----------



## DeePriest (15. März 2010)

Über schwarze Schafe brauch man gar nich diskutieren, die gibt es überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar gibt immer welche die ein Jucken in den Fingern haben.. Seis nu der Tank der nur schnell seine Marken haben will um dann wieder Zeit für die wichtigeren Sachen im Leben zu haben.. Seis der DD dem wieder mal alles zu langsam geht.. oder eben der Heiler der schon gelangweilt in jede Ini geht und per faceroll auch noch die richtigen heilt (nein das soll kein Angriff auf die Heiler sein ich bin selbst heiler und Tank).

Denke mal das größte Problem ist, dass die meisten Heroes heutzutage für die "erfahrenen" wowler einfach zu leicht sind. 
Bestes Beispiel burg. Mit meinem Tank Druiden und den Leuten aus meiner Gilde in max 10min fertig und wunderbar. Klar dass ein frisch 80er nicht mit dem Tempo mithalten kann. 
Andere Sache die neuen Instanzen Seelenschmiede, Grube und Hdr. Anfangs habe ich es gehasst Hdr zu heilen.. klar man hatte grad mal paar T9 Items und mit glück mal was aus Pdk und co aber mitlerweile kann ich auch das like Face-Roll heilen und tanken da es einfach keinen interessiert wenn mal ein Mop rum rennt oder eben mal ein DD sich als Tank tarnen will. Wir sind einfach maßlos overequiped für Heroes darum find ich sollte man sich gar nicht erst so daran aufgeilen.

klar schauts im Raid immer anders aus.. hat da ein dd aggro liegt er idr schneller als er noch aufs Makro zum brüllen klicken kann. Finds immer wieder lustig wie schnell diese dann lernen ins omen zu schaun bzw aggro reduces zu nutzen^^

Btw ja ich Tanke im icc mit meinem Bärchen und es macht Spaß in jeglicher Hinsicht. Grad im 25er der erste Trash raum ein wahrer Genuss. Irgendwer pullt immer die Mitte mit und flamed dann wir 3 Tanks würdens nich gebacken bekommen.. Aber naja ein Fall für Igno oder einfach mal nett im Ts auslachen und weiter machen..


----------



## Blutzicke (15. März 2010)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem gibt es immer ein paar DD, denen es nicht schnell genug gehen kann. So gibt es dann Hunter, die mit Irreführung pullen. Wenn die Gruppe noch nicht ready ist mach ich kurz Gottesschild an. Daraus resultiert ein Aggro-Verlust und der Hunter darf dann zusehen, wie er zurecht kommt. Sobald er dann down ist hol ich mir die Mobs wieder.
> 
> Es ist doch ganz klar... schwarze Schafe gibt es auf jeder Seite!



Mal abgesehen, daß man als DD (Jäger) heute für solche Spielchen gar keine Zeit mehr hat, weil der Tank da vorn schon längst über alle Berg ist - der Herr Paladin braucht ja genug Mobs um Mana zum AE-Tanken per Refugium zurückzubekommen - , ist das mit dem Gottesschild keine gute Idee, denn dann stellt sich der Jäger tot und die Mobs gehen auf den Rest Gruppe inklusive Heiler los. Viel Spaß bei deren Anti-Pala-Geflame, da du als Tank die Bubble angeschmissen hast... wo die Bubble eh schon das Pala-Stigma ist, wofür diese Klasse gern schon mal als recht feige verachtet wird.


----------



## Latharíl (15. März 2010)

Blutzicke schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen, daß man als DD (Jäger) heute für solche Spielchen gar keine Zeit mehr hat, weil der Tank da vorn schon längst über alle Berg ist - der Herr Paladin braucht ja genug Mobs um Mana zum AE-Tanken per Refugium zurückzubekommen - , ist das mit dem Gottesschild keine gute Idee, denn dann stellt sich der Jäger tot und die Mobs gehen auf den Rest Gruppe inklusive Heiler los. Viel Spaß bei deren Anti-Pala-Geflame, da du als Tank die Bubble angeschmissen hast... wo die Bubble eh schon das Pala-Stigma ist, wofür diese Klasse gern schon mal als recht feige verachtet wird.



du hast das, was du zitiert hast, nicht wirklich verstanden oder genua durchgelesen, oder?


----------



## xx-elf (15. März 2010)

@Editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millwall (15. März 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> TANKS SIND AR....ÖCHER UND EGOISTEN.


Was egoistisch dran sein soll, für andere die Fresse hinzuhalten, damit sie nicht zu Schaden kommen, ist mir schleierhaft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (15. März 2010)

Diese Diskussion ist wie ne alte Cola, schmeckt nicht, die Luft ist raus (oder Kohlensäure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und irgendwie bekommen´s alle in den falschen Hals.

(Ok der Vergleich hinkt, aber nichts nervt mich mehr als alte Cola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Mal im ernst die Diskussion gabs schon viel zu oft und sie verläuft immer nach dem selben Schema.

1. Egal ob Mimi, Erfahrungsbericht oder was auch immer der TE gräbt ein uraltes Problem aus, welches schon seit Urzeiten kursiert und immer mal wieder auftaucht (in letzter Zeit öfter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

2. Die ersten Mitleser schreiben komplett verschiedene Meinungen dazu, von:

 Gr.1 Lol´s, Ltp und Mimimischreibern bis
 Gr.2 Leuten die das Problem kennen, verstehen und Mitleid bekunden.

3. Dann kriegen sich die Leute von Gr.1 und Gr.2 völlig in die Haare und gleiten teilweise auch komplett vom Thema in du-hast-keinen-plan-von-allem Beleidigungen ab.

4. Zwischendurch kommen noch Kommentare zum Thema oder auch völlige abwegige Sachen die mit der ursprünglichen Post überhaut nichts mehr am Hut haben.

Nebenbei habe ich oft das Gefühl, wenn ich ein Thema lese, das viele Leute den Text eines Vorposters, der seine Meinungen dazu eine Seite vorher geschrieben hat, einfach kopieren und nur die Namen ändern und neue Rechtschreibfehler einbauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

5. Der TE ist ungefähr seit Seite 2 nicht mehr Online und der Rest der Leute die Seite 1 - 5 kommentiert haben auch nicht. Trotzdem kopieren viele Leute noch auf Seite 487 die Beiträge der ersten Seiten (in der Regel lesen sie auch nicht mehr) und flamen diese. Der Ersteller könnte inzwischen sein Studium abgeschlossen, Vater von 4 Kindern sein oder ein Mittel gegen AIDS gefunden haben. Den Flamer kümmerst nicht.

6. Irgendwann erscheint ein neues (oder anderes altes wiederausgegrabenes) Thema, es ist Zeit fürs Heiabettchen, Feierabend und zu hause hat man eh besseres zu tun oder die Lieblingsserie läuft im TV.
Jedenfalls wird das Thema immer leerer und nur hartgesottene User bleiben zurück und flamen oder diskutieren weiter.

7. Der Thread ist nun leer, bis er entwerder unter neuem Titel wiedereröffnet oder von einem besonders wagemutigem User wiederbelebt wird.

Siehe Punkt 1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
xx-elf


----------



## Gromolp (15. März 2010)

ich bin noch nicht so hoch, 69, ich merke da nur das viele dds immer direkt am anfang volles damage raushauen. Dann verliere ich die aggro und das chaos bricht aus!!
das nervt manchmal aber es is ja nur selten.


----------



## Blutzicke (15. März 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> du hast das, was du zitiert hast, nicht wirklich verstanden oder genua durchgelesen, oder?



Doch habe ich. Ich will den Pala sehen, der schnell genug die Bubble wegklickt, nach hinten läuft und die Mobs eingesammelt bekommt, um dann noch rechtzeitig vorm Umbretzen der Heiler oder Stoffies, diesen dann den Arsch retten zu können, wenn sie nicht gerade imba equipt sind. Und sollte ein Palatank das in nem Gildenraid (oder auch Stamm-Semi-Randomraid) machen - ich meine die Bubble zünden, um nen DD-Fehlpull gottgleich abzustrafen - ist er da die längste Zeit MT oder Stammraider gewesen. Ich kenne keine (fähige) Gilde, in der solche Affigkeiten toleriert worden wären.


----------



## Latharíl (15. März 2010)

Blutzicke schrieb:


> Doch habe ich. Ich will den Pala sehen, der schnell genug die Bubble wegklickt, nach hinten läuft und die Mobs eingesammelt bekommt, um dann noch rechtzeitig vorm Umbretzen der Heiler oder Stoffies, diesen dann den Arsch retten zu können, wenn sie nicht gerade imba equipt sind. Und sollte ein Palatank das in nem Gildenraid (oder auch Stamm-Semi-Randomraid) machen - ich meine die Bubble zünden, um nen DD-Fehlpull gottgleich abzustrafen - ist er da die längste Zeit MT oder Stammraider gewesen. Ich kenne keine (fähige) Gilde, in der solche Affigkeiten toleriert worden wären.



der gute bezog sich auf einen "ich bin so imba, ich kann pullen ohne tank zu sein"-dd einer random-gruppe für eine random-hero.
ich glaube nicht, dass er in einem stammraid seine bubble zündet und sich ins fäustchen lacht.
im übrigen gibt es wirklich paladine, die schnell genug sind, sich so eine bubble wegzuklicken ^^
und mobs einsammeln- wozu hat ein pala diverse "rettende" spells? hand der erlösung z.b. oder rechtschaffene verteidigung, hand des schutzes soll manchmal auch ganz nett sein....


----------



## Deaded (15. März 2010)

Blutzicke schrieb:


> Doch habe ich. Ich will den Pala sehen, der schnell genug die Bubble wegklickt, nach hinten läuft und die Mobs eingesammelt bekommt, um dann noch rechtzeitig vorm Umbretzen der Heiler oder Stoffies, diesen dann den Arsch retten zu können, wenn sie nicht gerade imba equipt sind. Und sollte ein Palatank das in nem Gildenraid (oder auch Stamm-Semi-Randomraid) machen - ich meine die Bubble zünden, um nen DD-Fehlpull gottgleich abzustrafen - ist er da die längste Zeit MT oder Stammraider gewesen. Ich kenne keine (fähige) Gilde, in der solche Affigkeiten toleriert worden wären.




Oh es kommt drauf an . . .

War es einfach nur ein "normaler" Fehler des Jägers?? Dann reagiert der Pala übertrieben.

Hat der Jäger allerdings ABSICHTLICH nen Fehlpull begangen, ,kenn ich keine (fähige) Gilde die den Pala bestraft. Nope . . . eher den Jäger!

Jetzt muss mir nur noch ein Jäger klarmachen in welcher Situation er dazu kommt, in der die Gruppe noch nicht ready ist und der Tank auf die Gruppe wartet , das der Jäger "aus Versehen" mit Irreführung pullt!

Die Erklärung würd ich gerne sehen!^^
Ich meine: Tank anwählen, Irreführung aktivieren, Mob anwählen - Feuern. DAS Versehen würd ich gerne erklärt haben.
Ich als Krieger Tank kann da nicht mal was gegen tun!
Ich könnte zwar NICHTS tun --- aber das ist mir persönlich zuwieder . . . 


Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange der Thread noch geht . . . wie lang ist den inzwischen der "Tanks werden Frech" thread?? ^^

dEaD


----------



## Noxiel (15. März 2010)

Offtopic und sinnlose Ein-Wort-Beiträge entfernt.


----------



## Junkfreak.94 (15. März 2010)

kann das sein das das alles in der zuffallsinni stattfindet? wenn ja dann solltest du dir keinen kopf machen denn mann trifft immer per zufall an irgendwelchen zeitgeilen die meinen sie können immer vorauslaufen, so das leben von tanks (und heilern!) deutlich erschweren oder noch schlimmer streitsüchtige! 
diese themen häufen sich wirklich zu sehr -alles geht in richtung zusammenspiel in innis. da muss echt was getan werden!


----------



## Blutzicke (15. März 2010)

Deaded schrieb:


> Ich könnte zwar NICHTS tun --- aber das ist mir persönlich zuwi(e)der . . .
> dEaD



Und an diesem Punkt treffen wir uns wieder. Du versuchst die Situation zu retten. Danach kann man von mir aus den Jäger zusammenscheißen und bei Wiederholung eben kicken bzw. rausvoten. Kein Problem. Das ist dann auch voll ok.

PS: Wenn ich Jäger spiele, benutze ich für Irreführung Makros, in die ich den Namen des/der Tanks eintrage. Läuft Irreführung (30s) und du setzt nen Schuß an, ginge so ein Pull schon mit einer Taste 'aus versehen'. Aber wie dir, ist mir so etwas durchzuziehen, auch zuwider. Ich löse die Irreführung entweder aus, wenn ich es angesagt bekomme oder sehe, daß der Tank zwecks Pull in die Mobgruppe rast und versuche diesen dann beim Aggroaufbau zu unterstützen...


----------



## Icelemon (15. März 2010)

in den grp in denen ich als DD drin bin, wird auf den tank immer gewartet. ist doch selbstverständlich


----------



## Kankru (15. März 2010)

KilJael schrieb:


> Soso, ich bin also Schuld das Tanks teils immer dümmer werden? Ich bin Schuld (als Jäger) wenn der Tank trotz Missdirection es nicht packt Aggro aufzubauen?


Oh mann, du raffst einfach net, dass es nur einfach keinen Spaß mehr macht!
Ich halte die Aggro in Instanzen, aber wenn ich mit unseren guten DDs aus der Gilde in ne rnd geh, dann kratzen die immer derb an der Aggro.
Wenn sie mal welche bekommen, eh egal, Mobs sind schnell down.
Momentan kann man auch mit guten DDs und Heiler auch ohne Tank die Heros machen, das war zu BC Zeiten kaum so leicht wie heute.
Zu BC Zeiten musste man bei bestimmten Mobgruppen CC anwenden und den Tank antanken lassen, heute? Pfff ae, wer zuerst dmg macht, der macht mehr.
Als Tank läuft man fast nur noch durch ein kleines Chaos, anstatt durch eine Instanz, Spaß macht das schon lange nicht mehr so, deswegen tanke ich auch nicht mehr und habe meinen DD zum Main gemacht.
Und nicht gleich mit Vorurteilen an so nen Thread gehen, Fakt ist: Instanzen sind für Tanks unanttraktiv, Raids sind super.
An Bossen kann man viel besser seine Rota fahren und bestimmte skills nutzen die bei Mobs mit zu wenig Life nicht ansatzweise benutzbar sind (schnell down).
Wer an nen Boss die Aggro verliert macht was falsch, aber wie gesagt, das durch Instanz-Trash trashige durch gedresche ist einfach nur belastend.


----------



## Shubunki (15. März 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion ist wie ne alte Cola, schmeckt nicht, die Luft ist raus (oder Kohlensäure
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



...ähh.. und?.. sind Foren nicht für sowas da?


----------



## Stevesteel (15. März 2010)

Kankru schrieb:


> Oh mann, du raffst einfach net, dass es nur einfach keinen Spaß mehr macht!
> Ich halte die Aggro in Instanzen, aber wenn ich mit unseren guten DDs aus der Gilde in ne rnd geh, dann kratzen die immer derb an der Aggro.
> Wenn sie mal welche bekommen, eh egal, Mobs sind schnell down.
> Momentan kann man auch mit guten DDs und Heiler auch ohne Tank die Heros machen, das war zu BC Zeiten kaum so leicht wie heute.
> ...



meine Güte, was macht dir denn mehr Spaß?
Gelangweilt einen Mob nach dem anderen holen, DK/Weihe/PH o.ä. zu spammen und dann auf zum nächsten?
Wenn ich tanke freue ich mich, wenn mal einer der DD nen bisschen mehr raushaut und mir ein Mob ausreisst, dann kann ich wenigstens mal mehr als eine Hand dann die Tastatur legen.
Die meisten Tanks, die sich hier aufregen, beherrschen einfach ihre Klasse nicht, einfach nur AE spammen reicht nun mal nicht mehr aus.
Sollen doch die DD Schaden auf einen unzureichend/nicht angetankten Mob machen, ein kurzer Tastendruck und dieser ist wieder bei euch, reicht das nicht, ein weiterer Tastendruck und ihr seid beim Gefährdeten.
Naja, wem die langweilige Version gefällt, ich mag ab und zu ein wenig Adrenalin, egal ob 5er, 10er oder 25er Instanz.
Da kommt doch erst die Würze ins Spiel, da dem Tank mal mehr als eine Fähigkeit abgefragt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (15. März 2010)

Die Balance zwischen Tanks und DDs hat sich eben verschoben.

Früher war das Tanken stressiger, dafür war dps absolut zweitrangig.
Heute ist oftmals der dps ausschlaggebend, und tanken dafür eine relativ chillige Angelegenheit. Da ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass DDs manchmal über die Stränge schlagen.

Als Tank muss man eben damit umgehen können. Wenn jemand aus Versehen einmal Aggro zieht, dann gibt es dafür die Möglichkeit zu spotten. Kommt es öfter vor, dann spottet man eben nicht mehr und der DD erlebt einen gewaltsamen Aggroreset 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanderley (16. März 2010)

Wenn mal einer hin und da etwas overnuked dann wird halt mal gespottet. Wenn ich aber in ne Random Hc komm und nach Ladebildschrim schon gogogo oder sowas lese und gar Irre gleich bekomm, können se sich gleich nen neuen Tank suchen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. März 2010)

ich lass alle anderen sterben die pulln.

wenn man dann geflamt wird, was solls, ich bekomem einladungen nach 3 sec, die warten 10 min, also kicken 95% nciht sondern nehmen es zähneknirschend hin das ich der tank bin


----------



## Kankru (16. März 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> meine Güte, was macht dir denn mehr Spaß?
> Gelangweilt einen Mob nach dem anderen holen, DK/Weihe/PH o.ä. zu spammen und dann auf zum nächsten?


Ich mache schon nicht langsam, ich wollte nur an alte Zeiten erinnern!
Trotzdem hat der Tank und das Mana des Heilers den Speed vorzugeben

Geht mir persönlich nicht ums Aggro ziehen während des tankens, mir gehts ums pullen etc.
Was auch toll ist HDB bei den wirbelnden Mobs vor Loken, ich marke die mit Totenkopf, keiner geht drauf, Melee stribt, Heiler wird angemacht...Hallo?!


----------



## Sikes (16. März 2010)

Ich kenn das... hab mir aus Lust und Laune nen Warri und nen Palatank hochgespielt, den Warri hatte ich schon zu BC und den Pala seit WotLK als Tank. Ich verlier als Warri die Aggro eigentlich nur wenn irgendein Mob gefocust wird, welches ich nicht mal wusste dass es dasteht. Gut, in den alten Heros spielt das schon beinah keine Rolle mehr, die DPS sind so hoch, da kann man mit einem oder zwei DD's durch. Was mir aber zum Teil echt das Tanken vermiest sind die Dauermotzer.

Beispiel 1: Ahn Kahet
Mit meinem Pala unterwegs und brauch die Marken genau wie ein RL Kumpel von mir. Statt aber zum Pilz Boss runter zu springen, machen die andern einen auf Lemming und springen in der andern Richtung in eine Mobgrp rein.


Beispiel 2: Grube von Saron
Ick! Ein mies gelaunter Druide und ein mieser gelaunter Rogue (mit Massig GS... wieder mal: Skill > Equip) sterben jeweils einer während der Minenphase (Rogue), Verfolgung (Druide) und Nova (wiederbelebter Rogue). Kann ja passieren denk ich mir und sofort die Flames der beiden ob der Healer nicht heilen könne (Rogue nach der Minenphase und Nova) und ob ich die Aggro nicht halten könne (Druide nach der Verfolgung). Trotz Hinweis was die jeweiligen Attacken der Bosse anrichten bleibt die Schuld stur auf Tank und Heal. Naja


----------



## joscho (16. März 2010)

Viper1701hbn schrieb:


> Moin....
> 
> Ihr alle da draußen wundert Euch warum Ihr für ICC usw
> keine Tanks mehr findet ??
> ...



du hast völlig recht mit dem waste schreibst. nur das liegt nicht am tank. das passiert dir mit nem heiler auch. die haun drauf obwohl du kein mana zum heilen mehr hast und dann beschimpfen sie dich als scheiss heiler. liegt daran das sich immer mehr assis im spiel tummeln die von guter kinderstube noch nie was gehört haben


----------



## Guldehlin (16. März 2010)

Liebe tanks, lasst die dd´ler labern und macht euren job, wenn sie umgenuked werden, dann ham se pech, wie immer, und fangt net ständig an zu weinen, wie es die vorposter schon schrieben.

Sonst hört einfach auf mit dem kack spiel und erfreut euch auf das warhammer 40k mmo. Muahahahaha


----------



## Martok (16. März 2010)

also ich habe auch nen tank, (nun gut zwar nur nen warri-tank also zz nicht die krone der schöfpung in bezug auf tanking)
aber ich geh zz random heros um marken zu farmen und erfahrung zusammeln.

am anfang sag ich denen (meiner meist tollen rnd grp mit DDs die alle über 5k dps machen^^) noch kurz das das ich newbie tank bin... und die gefälligst aufpassen sollen *hihi*

nach dem ich mich in 5er inis als tank nun schon bissl aus kenne (mal abgesehen von stratholme... laufe immer falsch *schäm*)

weiss ich welche pull ich wo und wie machen muss....

so als letztens so nen top ruler DD meinte er müsste mir das pullen abnehmen, sagte ich das entweder eher oder ich sich ne neue grp suchen soll..... _*mit dem kleinen hinweiss das ich ne wartezeit von 0.01 sec im dungeon-finder habe... und ob der rest der Grp dann 15-20 min auf nen neuen tank warten wil*_l...........
Darauf hin.... bekam unser pull-DD nämlich mal gleich zu spüren was gruppenzwang ist... von seinen anderen DD-kollegen....
=> ab da war die ini gemütlich zu tanken :-)

ich empfehle Dir auch jeden "irren" DD gleich mal einzu"norden"!


----------



## biene maya (16. März 2010)

Beim Tanken schalt ich immer auf Kampflog um


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (16. März 2010)

Martok schrieb:


> also ich habe auch nen tank, (nun gut zwar nur nen warri-tank also zz nicht die krone der schöfpung in bezug auf tanking)
> ...



Keine falsche Bescheidenheit, Krieger sind die einzig "wahren" Tanks...Palatank kann jeder machen, deswegen gibts von denen ja soviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*sich mal wegduckt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Furywarry (16. März 2010)

biene schrieb:


> Beim Tanken schalt ich immer auf Kampflog um
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Super Idee. Mach ich ab jetzt auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finx (16. März 2010)

Also was der Te hier beschreibt ist eher  dumme hc inis , in icc habe ich so was noch nie erlebt , außer einer hatte unbeabsichtig gepullt.

In hc inis ist jeder schuld ob ddler , tank oder heiler .
Grund : DDler hauen einfach drauf , die meisten wissen das sie overnuken aber denken sich den kill ich vielleicht noch bevor er mich killt , kann funzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder sie denken der tank hält die aggro weil sie das halt nicht anders kenn da ihre gilden tanks das auch halten können .
Tanks gehen einfach pullen und pullen und adden was das zeug hält ohne zu schauen ob der heiler mana hat oder schätzt sich mist selber falsch ein und bekommt zu viel aufs maul .
Heiler denken manchmal ja es bekommt eh nur der tank dmg , läuft ja alles aber wenn einer aggro zieht hat der heiler geschlafen .
Motzen tun die die kein plan haben außer klar gibt es fälle wo man was sagen muß . Als heiler hatte ich auch schon oft genug aggro da der tank nicht die aggro halten konnte , also  kurz mal gesagt wie es besser funzen kann und es lief dann ohne motzen krass wa.

Aber das meiste prob ist das jeder depp alles in den po bekommt an equip und denkt er hätte mit dem gear sein char voll drauf ohne einmal sich richtig mit sein char auseinander zu setzen , die schauen sich skillung ab aber haben kein plan für was was ist .
Sieht man alles sehr gut , char  ist 80 geworden donnert durch hc`´s durch und geht dann gleich pdk und hat kein plan von nix. Pdk raids gehen in die hose weil viele meinen ja pdk ist ne billig ini habe ich gehört da rauschen wir so durch wie in  hc inis und was ist  fail am eisheuler no movement im ts hören die nicht zu und die gruppe löst sich auf.
Am geilsten finde ich die Pala tanks die meinten jop ich hab den hier hoch gezockt , skillung von ein abgeschaut und in hc und sonst wo tank ich supper , aber in icc berkommt man zu hören ich habe doch nur ein spott und die 50 % bubbel was ist das ? blabla 

Die leute interessieren sich nicht richtig für ihren char aber Arthas sehen wollen .

Aber gut das es noch Tanks gibt die sich nicht voll blubben lassen und wissen wie alles geht oder ddler die wissen das sie selber overnukt haben und nicht motzen.


----------



## Finx (16. März 2010)

Und das es nicht so viele tanks gibt glaub ich liegt es an was anderes .
40er riads brauchte man ca 3-5 tanks teilt man die 40 auf 4 10er raids auf braäuchte man schon mehr für die 4 10er gruppen ( 8 stück ) SOOOOOOOOOOO
Jetzt kommt noch was dazu früher war es auch so das die meisten leute eh nur ein main hatten und ein twink der aber auf ein lvl rumdümpelt wo man eh nicht  mit raiden kann ,da man früher mehr zeit investieren mußte.
Jetzt hat jeder  1 main und 1-2 twinks die  auch icc gehen können , da ist es aber auch so das fast jeder lieber ddler  oder healer als twin hat auch wenn sie schon ein ddler als main haben, wenn man sich das so anschaut ist es klar das es weniger tanks gibt da tank nicht jeder manns sache ist .

Ich selber habe ein mage als main ein healbaum und ein tank dk , spielen tu ich lieber healer oder mage und den dk nur mal für ne abwechslung oder mal in icc als tank auzuhelfen.


----------



## Fremder123 (16. März 2010)

Guldehlin schrieb:


> Sonst hört einfach auf mit dem kack spiel und erfreut euch auf das warhammer 40k mmo. Muahahahaha


Jau, das wird bestimmt auch so legendär erfolgreich wie das Mittelalter-Warhammer und wir müssen mal wieder fürchten, dass unser "Kackspiel" ins Bodenlose verdrängt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manavortex (16. März 2010)

Ich hab einen Pala- und einen DK-Tank (der Warrie wird erst mit Cataclysm groß, ich muss noch auf den Gnomheiler warten) und mit beiden achte ich beim Pullen eigentlich nur auf den Heiler. Wenn DDs sich hinsetzen und trinken wollen, sollen sie doch? Am DD-Mana wirds nicht scheitern, und wenn die Aggrosau (meistens Eule) gerade trinkt, hab ich mehr Zeit, den Blödsinn zwischendurch anzutanken. 

Von mir aus können DDs auch gerne direkt nach dem Pull draufholzen oder mit Irreführung und Schurkenhandel pullen, so lange ich die Aggro hab, ists mir recht. Nur wenn irgendwelche Helden vorlaufen und der Meinung sind, sie müssten sich die Initialaggro zulegen, gibts beim 1. Mal einen freundlichen Hinweis und einen Spott, beim 2. Mal eine Hand des Schutzes auf den Heiler und nen toten DD und beim 1. Flame ein "der oder ich", und spätestens dann ist eh Ruhe. 
In Instanzen pulle ich so schnell, wie es mein und das Heilermana hergeben, die Gruppe wird angetankt und weggebombt und dann renn ich weiter. Ich hab keine Lust, in der Ini einzuschlafen, aber wenn da ein Heiler ist, der noch recht frisch ist, dann darf der Heiler reggen, und wenn dann irgendwelche DDs der Meinung sind, ihnen gehts zu langsam, dann ist das ihr Problem. 

Man kann ja über alles reden, aber wenn ich sage "bitte lass das", und der DD mich dann anzickt, was habe ich damit zu tun? Soll er doch alleine WOW spielen, und die anderen 2 DDs, der Heiler und ich spielen ein Gruppenspiel. Wenn er meint, dass er schon damit klarkommt, dass er dann halt mal häufiger stirbt, und das für den Heiler kein Problem ist, dann ist das doch okay. Aber erst pullen und dann den Tank oder Heiler flamen, das kann ich nicht ab. Generell vote ich Leute, die der Meinung sind, in der Ini andere Leute anzupöbeln, vorm Endboss erst mal in Ruhe raus, so viel Zeit hab ich (außer in Azjol-Nerub) eigentlich immer.

Ich hab auch drei DDs auf 80. Meine Gebrechenshexe ist eine kleine Aggroschleuder, was aber auch daran liegt, dass die einzige Möglichkeit, als Gebrechenshexe zu Schaden zu kommen, bevor die Mobs tot sind, Saat der Verderbnis ist (vielviel Schaden, vielviel Aggro, vielviel Koffein). Wenn ich dann verrecke (Seele brechen Rang 1 hat 5 Minuten Cooldown, reduziert die Aggro nur um 50% und buggt sowieso in der Hälfte aller Fälle, Seele brechen Rang 2 aka sterben funktioniert immer), komm ich aber bestimmt nicht auf die Idee, den Tank zu flamen, ich liege bei sowas häufiger mal im Dreck (dafür hab ich Screenshots mit 22k DPS in ICC bei den Springergruppen aus den Fallen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Ich entschuldige mich dann beim Tank und beim Heiler, weil ich mir ja immer vorstelle, dass der arem Heiler (mein Pala kann auch heilen) bei so rapidem Lebenspunkteverlust erst mal einen Schreck bekommt, und der Tank vielleicht (wenn er frisch ist) Minderwertigkeitskomplexe oder so. Bisher hat das eigentlich noch keiner übel genommen. Ich bin auch immer sparsam mit dem Aderlass, es sei denn, der Heiler sagt, ich soll.

Grundsätzlich denke ich, dass es den Leuten gut tun würde, mal die andere Seite zu spielen. Man kann sich einfach viel mehr in die Situation hineinversetzen dann.


----------



## Ureldhir (16. März 2010)

Das eigentliche Problem sind die Leute, die glauben einen elitären Status, aufgrund von Aufgabenbereich, Dps, Gear oder sonstwas, zu haben. 
Ein Tank der den Dd sterben lässt, anstatt mal eben zu Spotten, bleibt hinter seinen Möglichkeiten zurück und spielt seine Klasse nicht aus. Das wäre wie wenn der Dd eben nur Autoattack benutzt.
Und wie kann man als Tank davon ausgehen, dass man net selber Schuld daran ist, dass der Dd die Aggro bekommt.
Wobei ist natürlich einfacher und auch fürs persönliche Wohlbefinden viel einfacher, die Leute zu erziehen. Man weiß ja schließlich mehr über deren Klasse und Aufgabe als diese selbst.
Jede Klasse ist im Rahmen ihrer möglichkeiten zu spielen. Jemand der dieses nicht macht, hat auch kein Recht seinen Mund zu öffnen bzw. in diesem Fall irgendwen im Chat zu denunzieren oder dergleichen. Aber das beherrschen einige anscheinend besser als mal eben nen Ae-Taunt rauszuhauen.


----------



## Yagilrallae (16. März 2010)

also ich habe seit gestern wieder Spaß am tanken in heroischen instanzen.

Habe mit kpl. def-outfit 46,4k HP.
Allerdings habe ich gestern mal mit einigen Gildies getestet, wie ich heilbar bin wenn ich viel DD-kram trage.

Letzten Endes:
kpl. DD-Outfit, lediglich Schild+Einhandwaffe angelegt
dazu Def-Skillung, sowie Def-haltung.
Am ArP-SoftCap war ich auch, dazu den Schmuck aus einer der neueren Heroics (dieses Skorpion-Ding)
Am critten ist man eh superoft in Def-Skillung, durch Schildschlag, Donnerknall, etc. wodurch der Schmuck relativ oft procct.

Ende vom Lied:
4k DPS im Schnitt
laut 2 versch. Gildenheilern gut heilbar, gar nicht so stressig.
Getestet haben wir: Violette Festung, Azjol,sowie Seelenschmiede.
Heiler waren: Paladin ICC25 Equippt, Druide Pdk10 equippt (Twink vom Pala), Priesterin Heroic-Ini equippt

So machte das tanken auf jeden Fall mal super Spaß.
Heute Abend werd ich so mal random antesten zu tanken.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (16. März 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Problem sind die Leute, die glauben einen elitären Status, aufgrund von Aufgabenbereich, Dps, Gear oder sonstwas, zu haben.
> Ein Tank der den Dd sterben lässt, anstatt mal eben zu Spotten, bleibt hinter seinen Möglichkeiten zurück und spielt seine Klasse nicht aus. Das wäre wie wenn der Dd eben nur Autoattack benutzt.
> Und wie kann man als Tank davon ausgehen, dass man net selber Schuld daran ist, dass der Dd die Aggro bekommt.
> Wobei ist natürlich einfacher und auch fürs persönliche Wohlbefinden viel einfacher, die Leute zu erziehen. Man weiß ja schließlich mehr über deren Klasse und Aufgabe als diese selbst.
> Jede Klasse ist im Rahmen ihrer möglichkeiten zu spielen. Jemand der dieses nicht macht, hat auch kein Recht seinen Mund zu öffnen bzw. in diesem Fall irgendwen im Chat zu denunzieren oder dergleichen. Aber das beherrschen einige anscheinend besser als mal eben nen Ae-Taunt rauszuhauen.




Ich glaube es hat niemand gesagt, dass Tanks niemals Schuld hätten, wenn sie die Aggro verlieren. Allerdings muss man bei sowas halt die Situation betrachten unter der der Aggro-Verlust geschieht.
Sollte der Tank die Aggro von seinem auserwählten Maintarget verlieren und hat er vergleichbares Equip wie seine Mitstreiter, dann kann man natürlich dem Tank vorwerden, dass sein Aggroaufbau nicht ausreichend ist.

Wenn allerdings Mobs markiert sind und die DD greifen das falsche Ziel an, denke ich nicht, dass man dem Tank einen Vorwurf machen darf. Und genau das ist ja auch ein Problem, das von vielen Tanks angeprangert wird. Der Dmg-Focus vieler DD funktioniert einfach nicht. Ich hab kein Problem mal ein Mob zurückzuspotten, wenn ein DD durch AoE die Aggro gezogen hat, da man es bei AoE nicht so genau kontrollieren kann. Sollte aber ein DD durch Singletarget-Beschuss mir die Aggro absichtlich wegnehmen, dann hat er gelitten.

Genauso ist es auch, wenn ich Heroes ansage "ich pulle mal einen größeren haufen mobs zusammen" und dann ein wenig durch den Raum laufe und dabei nicht perfekt antanken kann. Da wird schon alles auf die Mobs draufgeknallt, die hinter mir herrennen, was den DD zur Verfügung steht. Und wenn die nicht warten können, bis alle Mobs bei mir stehen und ich dann meine Weihe reinhauen kann, dann ist den DD auch nicht mehr zu helfen. Durch einen Bodypull sind die Mobs nun mal leider noch nicht getankt.

Aber diese Problematik tritt glücklicherweise nur in Heroes auf. In Raid-Instanzen bin ich von sowas glücklicherweise verschont geblieben.


----------



## Nusku (16. März 2010)

DD´s die nicht den Tank assisten sterben. So einfach ist das. Der assistet 1x nicht, beim 2ten mal sterben überlegt er sich ob er assistet oder Repgold zahlt.

Ich nenne das : Lernen durch schmerz*G*


----------



## spacekeks007 (16. März 2010)

Ich hab nen schönes makro erstellt was erklärt was die zeichen bedeuten das sie mich antanken lassen sollen 2 sekunden, wer die zeichen nicht beachtet oder mich nicht antanken lässt darf selber mit klarkommen wenn er verreckt is es sein pech falls er die beiden punkte nicht beachtet hat nur so lernen sie es, bezahl geld oder lerne zu spielen

wenn die leute nicht nachdenken und nur blind draufhauen wollen um möglichst erster im recount oder dmg meter zu sein ist es deren bier und ich lasse sie krepieren.

immer drann denken es sind nur dd die gibts wie sand am meer wem meine netten ratschläge nicht beachten möchte dem ist es freigestellt zu gehen oder sehr sehr sehr oft zu sterben wie es ihm beliebt.

so mach ich es seit langem und hat sich immer bewährt, entweder sie sterben und sterben halten sich drann und alle haben spass an der instanz oder sie gehen und 3 sekunden später rückt ein weiterer dd nach.

ausnahme macht da der heiler für ihn spottet man gerne nen 2tes mal oder nimmt nen weiten weg in kauf um ihn nicht krepieren zu lassen.

für das makro wurde ich schon als arrogant bezeichnet oder ich sollte von meinem egotrip mal runterkommen aber es sind nur nett gemeinte tips die niemand befolgen muss , dem spieler ist es frei gestellt sich drann zu halten oft zu sterben oder zu gehen


hatte es auch schonmal das mir der jäger vorschreiben wollte was er markiert mit seinem mal des jägers wird als hauptziel genommen und wollte mit mir diskutieren das er alles markiert etc mi mi mi. da sagte ich ihm höflicherweise das er nur nen dd´ler ist und nix zu melden hat mit seinem mal des jägers , da ich der tank bin markiere ich und sage was gemacht wird,er kann mich auf evtl miss stände aufmerksam machen falls es welche gibt und das wars. 
2 minuten langes diskutieren später verschwand er schnaufend mit einem l2p noob die gruppe und fix war ein anderer dd in der gruppe und die ini wurde erfolgreich geleert.

dieses jägerbeispiel war im lvl 60er bereich höllenfeuer halbinsel wo man annehmen muss das die leute etwas erfahrung gesammelt haben.

leider durch das sng tool wird die gleichgültigkeit mehr und mehr geschult da wird auf alles gewürfelt was man erfürfeln kann egal ob dd eiler oder was auch immer und dann wird jegliches nettes zureden ignoriert oder sie verlassen die gruppe.

naja genug ausgeschweift das sind nur mal kleine angekratzte themen aus dem leben eines krieger/pala/Bären-tanks mit denen man tag für tag zu zergen hat


wer fehler findet darf sie einstecken und mit nach hause nehmen :-)


----------



## Ureldhir (16. März 2010)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> ...




Was viele sagen, wie auch dein Folgeposter:
Ich bin der, der im Recht ist und so voller Allwissenheit, dass man gleich jede Gruppe erziehen muss.
Das Verhalten ist hier das Problem und gleichzeitig die Disqualifizierung der entsprechenden Personen.
Der erste Schritt, sofern man ein Problem mit irgendwem hat, wäre die eigene Vorgehensweise zu erklären.
Wenn sich die Leute nicht dran halten und sterben, ist dies nunmal so. Allerdings berechtigt es nicht ebendiese zu beschimpfen. Dies schließt nicht aus, dass man sich schriftlich wehrt, sobald man selber angegriffen wird.


----------



## Tamîkus (16. März 2010)

natrülig macht tanken kein bock mehr hab nen tank dudu und gehe mit dem jeden tag in innis tanken es wird auf anweisungen gepfifen die leue geben keine zeit zum antanken so das man nur nur den mobs hinterhernt um sie wieder an sich zu bringen und dan beschweren sich die leute auch noch das sie sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## disco_0711 (16. März 2010)

DD zieht Aggro, stellt sich tot (vanished, Eisblock...), Mobs gehen auf Heiler - Heiler tot. 

Wartezeit....


Danke DD, du bist zu .... zum spielen. Das wird wohl auch der Grund sein weil Blizz die Schonzeit zum kicken abschafft.


----------



## Saladarxyz (16. März 2010)

also mir passiert das auch das die dds mir die aggro klauen und genau auf dem ziel was nicht den totenkopf hat... naja ich lache ein wenig und schau zu wie sein hp balken runter geht

selbst schuld


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (16. März 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Was viele sagen, wie auch dein Folgeposter:
> Ich bin der, der im Recht ist und so voller Allwissenheit, dass man gleich jede Gruppe erziehen muss.
> Das Verhalten ist hier das Problem und gleichzeitig die Disqualifizierung der entsprechenden Personen.
> Der erste Schritt, sofern man ein Problem mit irgendwem hat, wäre die eigene Vorgehensweise zu erklären.
> Wenn sich die Leute nicht dran halten und sterben, ist dies nunmal so. Allerdings berechtigt es nicht ebendiese zu beschimpfen. Dies schließt nicht aus, dass man sich schriftlich wehrt, sobald man selber angegriffen wird.




Weil ich Tank bin würde ich mich nie als Alleinherrscher der Gruppe hinstellen. Denn wenn es zu Raids kommt ist man auch als Tank, wenn man seine anderen Mitstreiter nicht hat, aufgeschmissen. Klar... ein Tank sollte die Gruppe anführen, da eigentlich nur er sich an vorderster Front aufhalten sollte. Aber ein Gruppenanführer zu sein bedeutet ja auch eine gewisse Verantwortung zu tragen und auch trotzdem dem Rest den nötigen Respekt entgegenzubringen. Sofern dies natürlich auch von den anderen Gruppenmitgliedern geschieht.

Wenn ich außergewöhnliche Pull-Manöver beabsichtige, schreibe ich dies auch im Chat, damit sich ein jeder darauf einstellen kann. Wenn ein DD dann drauf losballert, die Aggro bekommt und folgedessen stirbt, kann ich demjenigen auch nicht helfen. Ich habe ja schließlich vorab darauf aufmerksam gemacht.

Wenn ich mit Randoms unterwegs bin frage ich auch vorab IMMER, ob jemand dringend Marken benötigt und wir die komplette Ini legen müssen, oder ob alle damit einverstanden sind, wenn wir den kürzestmöglichen Weg nehmen. 

In 90% der Fälle, in denen wir keine Gogogogo-Stresser in der Gruppe haben wird man sich auch einig und der Instanzrun verläuft auch sehr gediegen und ohne Stress. In allen anderen Fällen muss ich bei unangebrachter Wortwahl dann auch mal etwas lautstark werden.

Leute, die mich auf Gul'dan und (durch diverse Random-Heroes) auch auf anderen Servern kennen, wissen eigentlich, dass ich ein sehr fairer Tank bin, wenn alle ruhig bleiben und niemand anfängt zu stressen.


----------



## Ureldhir (16. März 2010)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> ...




So siehst du ja selbst, dass ich dich nicht gemeint haben kann.
Allerdings liest man in jedem Thread, der sich mit dieser Thematik beschäftigt, genug Kommentare von Leuten, die ich meine.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (16. März 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> So siehst du ja selbst, dass ich dich nicht gemeint haben kann.
> Allerdings liest man in jedem Thread, der sich mit dieser Thematik beschäftigt, genug Kommentare von Leuten, die ich meine.




Jo... ich wollte dem Rest nur verdeutlichen, dass es durchaus auch gute Tanks gibt. Ok... mich selbst hochzuloben ist ja nun auch nicht schwer. Ob mir das die Allgemeinheit hier glaubt ist eine andere Sache. Aber wenn sich hier jemand auf dem Pool Blutdurst befindet und bei seinen Randoms auf einen Paladin namens Espimas trifft, könnt ihr euch gerne überzeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich habe Instanzen schon in jeglicher Rollenverteilung betreten, so dass mir durchaus bewusst ist, worauf ich als Tank zu achten habe. Denn wenn ich mal nicht als Tank unterwegs bin und mir zieht die Blechbüchse (oder der pelzige Bettvorleger ;-P ) davon, würde ich das ja auch nicht begrüßen.

Aber den Spielern, die hier alle Tanks über einen Kamm scheren möchte ich mal eine Frage stellen. Warum levelt ihr euch denn nicht selbst einen Tank hoch und macht einfach mal alles viel besser um mit gutem Beispiel voran zu gehen?


----------



## Ureldhir (16. März 2010)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> ...




Ich spiele auch alle Rollen und das auch net erst seit gestern. Genauso Tank ich auch liebendgerne random Heros, sowie auch mit den Stammleuten.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (16. März 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch alle Rollen und das auch net erst seit gestern. Genauso Tank ich auch liebendgerne random Heros, sowie auch mit den Stammleuten.




Find ich auch 'ne gute Sache, dass man in jeder Rolle mal unterwegs ist :-) . So kann man in jedem Lager wenigstens ein bisschen mitreden ^^ .


----------



## Gerti (16. März 2010)

disco_0711 schrieb:


> DD zieht Aggro, stellt sich tot (vanished, Eisblock...), Mobs gehen auf Heiler - Heiler tot.
> 
> Wartezeit....
> 
> ...



Da hat sich aber einer gut damit auseinander gesetzt, wie die ganze Sache mit der Aggro funktioniert....

Omen:
1: DD 100%
2: Tank 90%
3: DD2 75%
4: DD3 70%
5: Healer 10%

Die %-Zahlen zeigen der Wert, wie viel der Aggro man vom Tankenden hat. (Melees können 109% drüber und Caster 129%).
Damit der Healer Aggro zieht müsste das Omen so aussehen:
1: DD 100%
2: Healer 95%
3: Tank 90%
4: DD2 75%
5: DD3 70%

Und jetzt zeige mir bitte einen Healer, der ~7k TPS fährt. Der einzige Boss, der mir bekannt ist, wo Heiler Aggroprobleme bekamen war Bloodboil im aktuellen Kontent ist mir noch KEIN Healer aufgefallen, der in der Aggro über einen DD war.

Sprich: Wenn der Aggrohabende Immun wird oder aus dem Kampf kommt, gehen die Mobs auf den zweiten im Omen, also in der Regeln den Tank bzw auf andere DD, die inzwischen auch über den Tank waren. das einzige, was passieren kann ist, dass man als Caster mit seinem Aggroreduce andere Caster killt.
Ich erinnere mich da an Hyjal, den Kerl da mit den Marks:
Ups der Boss rennt auch mich zu-->Soulshatter-->Boss haut einen Shadow der neben mir stand, weil der 120% der Aggro hatte---> Shadow tot-->Meckern und lachen im TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrha (16. März 2010)

Kev_S schrieb:


> Heiler sollten mitlerweile drauf haben, auch mit nur 10% Mana zu heilen und nach dem Kampf mit noch mehr mana dazustehen.



WTF? So nen mist hab ich seit langen auch nicht gelesen.......Ich bin Heiler und spiele auch nen Tank. Und glaub mir, wenn ich als heiler in ner ini bin ev. gerade umspeccte weil ich vorher dd war, und du rennst los, glaubs mir, du stirbst! Zeit für buff, mana, kekse was weiss ich ein hallo und die ev. die frage alles oder nur die nötigen bosse müssen schon sein. Wegen Tanks wie dir, entstehen solche treads.......

Und nur zum sagen, mit 10% mana, anregen etc. ist es möglich ja, aber nur wenns der heiler will.


----------



## Ureldhir (16. März 2010)

Kyrha schrieb:


> WTF? So nen mist hab ich seit langen auch nicht gelesen.......Ich bin Heiler und spiele auch nen Tank. Und glaub mir, wenn ich als heiler in ner ini bin ev. gerade umspeccte weil ich vorher dd war, und du rennst los, glaubs mir, du stirbst! Zeit für buff, mana, kekse was weiss ich ein hallo und die ev. die frage alles oder nur die nötigen bosse müssen schon sein. Wegen Tanks wie dir, entstehen solche treads.......
> 
> Und nur zum sagen, mit 10% mana, anregen etc. ist es möglich ja, aber nur wenns der heiler will.




Mein Heiler braucht weder Kekse noch eine Reggpause. Und ich spiele den Heiler lediglich in heroischen Instanzen. Ich sehe darin also kein Problem.

Ps: Marken gehen bei dem Char nur in Dd-Klamotten.

Edit: 
Was noch anzumerken ist: wenn Anregen möglich ist, aber es nicht genutzt wird, wird wieder das gegebene Potential der Klasse nicht ausgeschöpft.


----------



## Sir Wagi (16. März 2010)

Ich hab Schurkenhandel und Entrinnen, glaubt mal ja nich dass ich in Heros warte mit´m Damage xD ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (16. März 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Ich hab Schurkenhandel und Entrinnen, glaubt mal ja nich dass ich in Heros warte mit´m Damage xD ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann wirst du dich im schlimmsten Fall darauf gefasst machen, dass ein Tank eine Ausschlusswahl startet. Oder er ist alternativ selbst weg.


----------



## Kyrha (16. März 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Mein Heiler braucht weder Kekse noch eine Reggpause. Und ich spiele den Heiler lediglich in heroischen Instanzen. Ich sehe darin also kein Problem.
> 
> Ps: Marken gehen bei dem Char nur in Dd-Klamotten.
> 
> ...



Hab ich gesagt das ich kekse brauche? hab ich gesagt, das ich anregen nicht brauche? ich spiele mein baum seit 2 1/2 jahren und das seit lvl 10 als healer, glaub mir, ich kann ihn spielen und ich schöpf das potenzial aus.....ich gehör zu den heilern, die in ner ini ihre 2-3k dps fahren weill ihnen langweilig ist, auch mit nem eher "neuern" tank. 

Wenn du den Post ganz gelesen hast, auf welchen mein Zitat beruht, würdest das genaus so sehen. der Tank pull gleich zu beginn, erwartet das alle gleich rdy sind, sobald sie die ini angenommen haben etc. und sag mir nicht, ein neuer 80 healer, kann mit 10% mana alles und jedes bis endlos heilen.....das kann ein equipter ja aber kein blau, grüner. irgendwann hat jeder mal klein angefangen und genau das, vergessen ganz ganz viele, weil sie sich einbilden mit T10.25 auf die WOW-Welt ge.....  worden zu sein.


----------



## ÜberNoob (16. März 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wow quitten und das Geld in [Edit: anderes] investieren?



nö, tank spielen und nicht mit randoms gehen.


----------



## Thí (16. März 2010)

Ich denk mal, von nix, kommt nix. Wenn du ständig Sätze wie: "Lern tanken", oder "Spott halt mal ab!" zu hören/lesen bekommst, wird das mit Sicherheit auch seinen Grund haben, zwar nicht immer aber teilweisse.
Einfach locker nehmen und mit flamen oder sich damit abfinden das WoW-Zocker nunmal Recount/Dps/Epic-Geile Leute sind und aufhören zu spielen. =)


----------



## Detela (16. März 2010)

zu 100% /agree ;D 
gerade random hero seelenschmiede...war nurnoch am hin und her rennen und mobs einfangen der dk hatt ständig todesgriff (heißt das so?) gemacht und der healer war t9/10 und trozdem stark am healn....


----------



## Initus (16. März 2010)

Lieber TE hab ich es richtig verstanden, dass du davon sprichst, dass wir DD´s in ICC un co, also ernstgemeinte Raids, wahllos herumpullen?

Dem kann ich keinen Glauben schenken!

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung mit wem du dich da herumtreibst, aber in einem normalem Raid herrscht, im Gegensatz zu Hero`s und Retroruns wie ZG, Disziplin!

Da kannst du mir erzählen was du willst. Wenn du als Tank dort versagst mag das andere Gründe haben, aber nicht, dass wahllos aggro gezogen wird.


Wenn du von Hero`s sprichst, dann schliesse dich den anderen Threads an, die wir hier schon zur Genüge finden.

Ansonsten Thema mehr als nur verfehlt.


Magische Grüße Initus


----------



## nemø (16. März 2010)

Zwie Leitsprüche, die ich zu Anfand der Instanz loslasse, dann gehen manche, kann man ersetzen.....

"wer ungeniert die Gruppe f***t, wird aus der Instanz gekickt" --> für Auf-alles-bedarf-haber und adk-white-hitspammer

"wer die Aggro hat behält sie auch" gilt für Heiler nicht, für Jäger, die weder totstellen noch den Tank auch nur im entferntesten hochschießen und Schurken die Vanisch, Finte und Schurkenhnadel nicht skillen, wiels kein Schaden macht, genauso!

Sonst kriegt bei mir aber i-wie auch nie jemand Aggro.....Doch, Todesritter, die meinen, sie wären Off-tanks und jeden 2 Mob per Todesgriff wegpullen...in HC-Inis....


----------



## ÜberNoob (16. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Schurken die Vanisch, Finte und Schurkenhnadel nicht skillen, wiels kein Schaden macht, genauso!



Schurken, die lieb ich besonders ... die besten sind die die stets und ständig entweder
a) nach dem looten gleich vor Ort in stealth gehen, und erst bei der mob gruppe ankommen, wenn die längst down ist (was mir wurscht ist, die paar dps kann man auch drauf verzichten)
b) im Stealth schon mitten in der Gruppe stehen und "oops" dann doch gesehen werden, geheilt werden (ich würd' sie ja verrecken lassen) und das völlige Chaos verursachen


----------



## Myrton (16. März 2010)

Für mich steht in Raids immer der Tank an erster Stelle und er trifft die Entscheidungen. Wenn es heisst es käme zuwenig dmg hat dann wird aufgedreht und zur not gibt es den Eisblock. :-)

Daher folgendes --> 

Tank tot Heiler schuld,
Heiler tot Tank schuld,
DD tot selber schuld........ ;-)

Ich spiele Arkan/Mage.


----------



## menschen (16. März 2010)

ja aber was ist wen ich gute tank rüssi habe aber alle leute die mit mi in eine ini gehn mich anmerkern? bitte melden


----------



## menschen (16. März 2010)

wie krigt man gute tank rüsi


----------



## menschen (16. März 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ich lass alle anderen sterben die pulln.
> 
> wenn man dann geflamt wird, was solls, ich bekomem einladungen nach 3 sec, die warten 10 min, also kicken 95% nciht sondern nehmen es zähneknirschend hin das ich der tank bin




ist bei mir auch immer so


----------



## schäubli (16. März 2010)

ich heile als heiler keinen aggroziehenden dd ^^


----------



## Kyanora (16. März 2010)

Naja DDs die hirnlos auf die mobs hauen, wenn der Tank noch nicht mal gepullt hat, sind selbst schuld wenn sie im Dreck landen.
So sollte man als Heiler in Zukunft auch sagen, wer außer dem Tank aggro hat, bekommt keine Heilung mehr.

Die meisten Spieler wollen halt nur noch schnell durch die Daily und haben keine Lust lange auf cc etc. zu warten.
Das hat Blizz aus dem Game gemacht und nicht die Spieler.

Leider gibt es auch Tanks die in eine Ini wie HDR oder Occu geportet werden und dann einfach keinen Bock haben die Ini zu machen und leaven.
Das ist genauso doof.

Jeder macht Fehler!
Jeder kennt das Problem!

Keiner will das zum 1000x lesen würde ich sagen.


----------



## Lenay (16. März 2010)

Das kenne ich leider nur zu gut,nur ich hab es erst als krass empfunden, als es zu der Einführung des Dungeon-Tools kam.
Na gut ,es mag daran liegen das ich so öfters in Instanzen komme und es mir deswegen erst dann so wirklich aufgefallen ist.

Es gibt sehr viele die es so machen wie du es hier niedergeschrieben hast und das ist wirklich einfach nur der größte Müll und dann einem noch hinterher zu werfen im Chat das man nicht tanken kann usw. treibt die ganze Sache auf den Gipfel.

Ich muss selber bis zum Abend arbeiten und wenn man dann schon wieder im Hinterkopf hat, das man wieder solchen Trollos begegnet vergeht einem echt die Lust sich mitm' Tool in eine Ini zu wagen.

Es ist nicht immer so aber es kommt schon vor,denn ich hab zum größten Teil eher gute Erfahrungen gemacht bisher.
Gibt halt immer eine Kehrseite der Münze,kann man leider nichts dran ändern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LingLing85 (16. März 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Anders sieht es erst im Endgame aus wenn die DD's anfangen über 10k dps zu fahren aber wer macht das schon in Random Heros oder Raids.


Ich mit meinem Mage an einigen Bossen in Heros... Und dennoch hatte bisher kein Tank Probleme damit Aggro zu halten...Tanken ist eben eine Skillfrage


----------



## shadow99 (16. März 2010)

Also ich bin guter Dd (schurke) und muss sagen ich achte immer darauf das der Tank antanken kann etc. sollte ich dochmal Aggro ziehn hab ich ja immernoch Schurkenhandel.
Aber die meisten mit denen ich in einer random Hero war haben den Tank auch seine arbeit machen lassen und in Raids is das in meinem (gilden)Stammraid auch normal.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (16. März 2010)

Neulich in Icc10ner Random:
(ich Tank)

Paar Leute suchten einen Tank , da ich Zeit und lust hatte, schrie ich laut "hier".
Der inv kam auch sofort. Schnell durchgebufft und los ging's. Ich sagte noch "mom 10sek" (winamp starten).
Ich switschte zurück und sah, wie die ersten starben.

Dann ging mich ein Hexer an, was mir einfalle.... Und weiter schrieb er noch, das er keine Zeit haette zu warten USW.... Ohje dachte ich mir, das kann ja lustig werden.
Etwas hin, loeste einer eine Falle aus, ok ich hin bzw zurück.... Auf einmal kommt mir gebündelte Saat vom Hexer entgegen.....schwups an mir vorbei und ab in die letzte mobgruppe.
Von da an, war's vorbei..... Andere fingen auch an "Tank die mal, mach Weihe USW". Zum glueck keine id bekommen.

Drei Tage spaeter suchte ich mit Hunter einen Raid. Nun ratet mal, wer beim letzten mal auch keine id bekommen hatte. Richtig, der Hexer! Ich hielt meine Klappe und sagte nix.
Eines weis ich aber nun:
- der Hexer fällt Instant um, wenn er agro hat^^
- Ings. 5x hab ich ihn durch Irref. Sterben lassen
- komisch, ich wurde nicht gekickt, aber er ging ohne id aus dem raid


Ps: liebe DD's , bitte denkt dran, hinter jedem Hunter kann auch ein wüdender Tank stecken^^


----------



## MrGimbel (16. März 2010)

Kyanora schrieb:


> Naja DDs die hirnlos auf die mobs hauen, wenn der Tank noch nicht mal gepullt hat, sind selbst schuld wenn sie im Dreck landen.
> So sollte man als Heiler in Zukunft auch sagen, wer außer dem Tank aggro hat, bekommt keine Heilung mehr.
> 
> Die meisten Spieler wollen halt nur noch schnell durch die Daily und haben keine Lust lange auf cc etc. zu warten.
> Das hat Blizz aus dem Game gemacht und nicht die Spieler.


Naja, das Problem sehe ich eher bei den Leuten, die glauben, jeden Tag mit ihren 3 Chars die Frostmarken farmen zu müssen. Dass die dann irgendwan jede Ini im Schlaf kennen und kein Bock mehr haben, ist eigentlich deren Problem, nur leider müssen halt immer andere darunter leiden.
Naja, alles in allem finde ich es trotzdem nicht so schlimm, meistens waren die Leute entspannt. Es gab mal ne Zeit, da hatte ich wegen solchen Leuten auch überhaupt keinen Bock mehr gehabt, mich im Lfg anzumelden. Das hat sich aber wieder gelegt, da ich seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr zocke (Age of Conan rockt mich einfach zur Zeit), hab ich keine Ahnung, ob es wieder schlimmer geworden ist


----------



## Casp (16. März 2010)

Ein schönes Gedicht!


----------



## Super PePe (17. März 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Da hat sich aber einer gut damit auseinander gesetzt, wie die ganze Sache mit der Aggro funktioniert....
> ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dir ist aber auch klar, wenn der mob auszer schlag- und stylereichweite ist, der dd dmg fährt, der heiler gegenheilt, der dd umfällt; du def. keine aggro hast, sondern der heiler ... selbst verständlich unter der vorraussetzung das der tank etwas träge ist (kommt in heros durch "einschlafdebuff" sehr oft vor; in raids: eher durch mobs die zu unkontrolliert runtergebombt werden) und der dd zu dumm in range zu laufen (viele rennen vom tank weg als auf ihn zu)

und ich glaube sowas meinte er ... jedem ist hier klar, dasz man als heiler weder einen tank noch einen dd ernsthaft, mit seiner erzeugten heilbedrohung (face to face), in verlegenheit bringt


----------



## Nasiria (17. März 2010)

Ich liebe es als Tank ein bisschen Herausforderung zu haben. Allerdings bin ich ohnehin sehr eigenwillig, da die ersten zwei bis fünf Gruppen dazu genutzt werden zu testen, wie gut nun die Gruppe ist. Aber wenn mir ein Spieler mehr Herausforderung bereitet, als ich es gewohnt bin, dann mache ich auch gern langsamer, wenn der Heiler Probleme hat. Oder auch schneller, wenn die Gruppe gut ist. Oder lass auch mal jemanden sterben, wenn er zu vorlaut ist (haut übrigens auch ausgesprochen gut bei Heilern hin), denn schließlich bin ich Tank, und ich muss dem guten Ruf des Egomanen nachkommen. Nein Spaß, ist natürlich nicht der Grund, aber manche lernen dadurch wirklich super. Und rausgeworfen wird man als Tank ohnehin selten, da der Rest es sich nicht leisten kann, mal eben noch 15 Minuten zu warten.
Allerdings bin ich auch ein redseliger Tank, was manchen vielleicht auf den Geist geht, allerdings versuche ich immer gut Freund mit dem Heiler zu werden, wenn nicht gerade ohnehin ein Freund die Rolle hat.
Als Heiler kenn ich die ganze Sache natürlich auch, allerdings nehme ich da grundsätzlich nur Freunde dann als Tank mit in Heroische Instanzen. Dann wird mal eben gesagt, dass der und der DD zu sterben haben und die Sache ist gut, DDs gibt es schließlich wie Unkraut

In Raids sieht man solches Verhalten aber eher selten, weil ansonsten wird der betreffende Spieler einfach ausgetauscht. Und was die Aggro anbelangt sollte es in einem anständigen Raid auch kein Problem sein, da sich mal jeder Schurke oder Jäger verpflichtet sehen sollte die Aggro umzuleiten, was bei zwei Schurken und zwei Jägern im Durchschnitt mal ein verflucht großer Haufen Aggro ist.


----------



## Arydwen (17. März 2010)

Ich versteh das ganze rumgeweine nicht wirklich ^^

Gut ich hab auch das Glück nen Heiler zu spielen der immer nen Tank aus der Gilde dabei hat ^^ Da is das überhaupt kein Thema wenn ein DD pullt... verreckt er halt. Warum ists eigentlich so schwer mal kurz auf den Tank einzugehen und sich an den anzupassen? Entweder er kanns und dann zieht er die Ini durch, oder er kanns nicht dann steck ich halt n bissel zurück und es dauert länger. 

Leute es is ein Game, wenn euch was net passt könnt ihr entscheiden was ihr von macht. Rumweinen hilft da eh net ^^ Hat es noch nie.


----------



## blindhai (17. März 2010)

Mit dem Patch wird das wohl etwas einfacher werden. Wenn DDS meinen sie könnten bestimmen wo lang und wie schnell es gehen soll, dann gibt es sofort nen Kickvote. Wenn der nicht erfolgreich ist, dann wartet man einfach so lange bis die einen kicken. DDs bekommt man schneller als man kickvote schreiben kann.

Es gibt bei mir öfters folgendes Konstellationen (spiele aber auch nur Tanks):

1.) Bei normalen Heros wird ja eigentlich nur gebombt also beim Bären nur Prankenhieb/Zermalmen. DD1 bombt, DD2 schlägt Ziel X, DD3 schlägt Ziele...dann müssen sich die DDs halt auf den Tank einstellen.
2.) Tank markiert die wichtigsten Ziele, pullt. DD1 schlägt auf Ziel3, DD2 schlägt Ziel2, DD3 schlägt Ziel1.

Durch meine große Tankerfahrung ignoriere ich sowas aber mittlerweile...das machen sie dann halt so lange bis sie sterben und dem Heiler sage ich dann immer, dass er sich nicht gross anstrengen muss. Wenn sich der DD keine Mühe gibt, dann mache ich mir auch keine.


----------



## Raindog (17. März 2010)

Arydwen schrieb:


> Ich versteh das ganze rumgeweine nicht wirklich ^^
> 
> Gut ich hab auch das Glück nen Heiler zu spielen der immer nen Tank aus der Gilde dabei hat ^^
> 
> Leute es is ein Game, wenn euch was net passt könnt ihr entscheiden was ihr von macht. Rumweinen hilft da eh net ^^ Hat es noch nie.




Und genau hier liegt der Murloc begraben!

Die Leute vergessen immer wieder das sie als Tank und Heiler nicht nur eine wichtige Rolle spielen. Nein sie haben auch Macht.
Dank dem Dungeontool habe ich eine, ich sage es mal bewusst übertrieben, eiskalte Radikalität entwickelt.


Simple Faustregel wenn ich einen Tank spiele:

*Wer Aggro bekommt, dem spotte ich es nicht ab. Wenn er stirbt: selber Schuld. DDs gibt es zu in Mengen. Tanks nicht!*

Simple Faustregel wenn ich einen Heiler spiele:

*Wer Aggro bekommt, den heile ich nicht. Wenn er stirbt: selber Schuld. (Ohh du möchtest gerezzt werden? "Nicht mit Commander, wer den Heiler verarscht, der läuft!") DDs gibt es in Mengen. Heiler nicht!*


Lasst euch nicht verarschen Leute. WIR sind die, die die Arbeiten machen.




Howling Dog


----------



## FermiParadoxon (17. März 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Und jetzt zeige mir bitte einen Healer, der ~7k TPS fährt. Der einzige Boss, der mir bekannt ist, wo Heiler Aggroprobleme bekamen war Bloodboil im aktuellen Kontent ist mir noch KEIN Healer aufgefallen, der in der Aggro über einen DD war.


Och, bei Trash geht das mit der Heileraggro schon. Nehmen wir mal an der Tank läuft in die Gruppe rein, kriegt keinen einzige AoE durch sei es nun Donnerknall, Prankenhieb, Weihe oder Blut und Verfall... und ein hypothetischer Jäger macht schon fröhlich Multishot. Der Tank kriegt im letzten Moment noch irgendwas durch, ein Mob wird jedoch nicht getroffen und läuft auf den ehrenwerten Jäger zu. Dieser stellt sich tot und wer hat nun die Aggro? Richtig, der Heiler, weil er in dem Moment noch den Tank hochgeheilt hat. Ein Glück, dass ich Verblassen habe. :>


----------



## Weissnet (17. März 2010)

Hm also ich habe als Tank keine Aggro Probleme, und bin es gewohnt das die dd Draufholzen wie sonst was.
Stört mich auch weiter nicht, was mich stört sind dd die weniger dmg als der tank machen x).
Ich persönlich will durch die heros  (die ich sowieso nitmehr sehen kann) nur fix durch, um die 2 Frostmarken zu kassieren.
Danach geh ich dann "chillig" meine anderen daylies machen, und dann beim Raiden entspannen.


----------



## inxs_tp (17. März 2010)

Ich denke mal, dass das Problem nicht alleine bei dds / tanks liegt, sondern eher in der SPielmechanik an sich. 
Die DDs machen einfach zuviel schaden :-) Durch herobuff nochmal 5% mehr nur ist bei einem DD 5% mehr schaden sehr viel mehr als bei einem Tank.

Wie soll ich gegen dds Tanken, die, wenn es mal richtig übel kommt, 10k aggro machen und ich nur 8k? Klar kann man dann sagen sollen die dds halt gucken und halt mal ne halbe stunde keinen schaden machen, aber im endeffekt ist es trotzdem unfair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum steckt der tolle Dungeaonfinder nen gs 4200 tank mit 3 dds zusammen die nen gs über 5800 haben? Was soll der tank da ausrichten? 
Blizz muss da einfach was machen, entweder leute mit gleichem eq zusammenstecken, oder einfach den tanks mehr aggro geben.


----------



## Chakata (17. März 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Simple Faustregel wenn ich einen Tank spiele:
> 
> *Wer Aggro bekommt, dem spotte ich es nicht ab. Wenn er stirbt: selber Schuld. DDs gibt es zu in Mengen. Tanks nicht!*



Ich vertrete auch die Meinung das viele es übertreiben aber erklär mir mal bitte wozu Tanks einen Spott haben? Wozu ist er gut? Du bist da sicher der Falsche den ich frage aber vieleicht beantwortet dir hier jemand anders diese Frage.

Achja, in diesem Thread geht es nicht darum Aggro zu bekommen falls du es nicht verstanden haben solltest. In diesem Thread geht es um ganz was anderes. Aggro bekommen kann jeder mal das ist kein Thema nur unter welchen bedinungen muss man differenzieren. Ok deiner Aussage nach bist du noch nicht lange Tank und wirst es auch nicht lange sein den so jemanden braucht glaube ich niemand.


----------



## LaVerne (17. März 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Die Leute vergessen immer wieder das sie als Tank und Heiler nicht nur eine wichtige Rolle spielen. Nein sie haben auch Macht.
> Dank dem Dungeontool habe ich eine, ich sage es mal bewusst übertrieben, eiskalte Radikalität entwickelt.



"Macht"? Ich sehe hier nur, daß sich einige Leute zu wichtig nehmen und offenbar nicht im Mindesten ein Interesse am Zusammenspiel haben:



> Simple Faustregel wenn ich einen Tank spiele:
> 
> *Wer Aggro bekommt, dem spotte ich es nicht ab. Wenn er stirbt: selber Schuld. DDs gibt es zu in Mengen. Tanks nicht!*



Bin ich mit dem Def-Krieger unterwegs, dann wird getankt, nicht "Macht" ausgeübt. Wer wie ich auch einen DD spielt, weiß, daß schon mal beim Bomben ein Mob ausweichen kann. Als DD möchte ich schnell durch; als Tank auch. Ergo hol ich alles zurück, was abhaut - das hält wenigstens wach! Einen "Rüffel" gibt's nur, wenn die Gruppe über den Tank meckert!



> Simple Faustregel wenn ich einen Heiler spiele:
> 
> *Wer Aggro bekommt, den heile ich nicht. Wenn er stirbt: selber Schuld. (Ohh du möchtest gerezzt werden? "Nicht mit Commander, wer den Heiler verarscht, der läuft!") DDs gibt es in Mengen. Heiler nicht!*



Bin ich mit dem Bäumchen unterwegs, dann wird alles geheilt, was Schaden nimmt. Wer wie ich... (s. o.). Und laufen wird bei mir keiner, weil ich nun mal die Wiederbelebungsfähigkeit habe. Wäre so, als wenn ich einem Tank mit dem Jäger die Irreführung verweiger, weil er selbst zusehen soll, wie er schnell genug Aggro aufbaut. Dämlich, wirklich dämlich, solche Möchtegern-Arroganz!



> Lasst euch nicht verarschen Leute. WIR sind die, die die Arbeiten machen



Welche _Arbeit_? Die Heroes sind so einfach; da ist man doch froh, wenn mal was passiert, wo man wenigstens ein paar Fähigkeiten einsetzen kann. Als Heiler ist man doch dermaßen gelangweilt, daß man Schaden mitmacht - und als Tank ist man froh, wenn man mal von der stupiden Tank-Rota abweichen kann und sich mal so ein abhauendes Viech zurückholen muß.

Ich denke, Du solltest lieber ein Solo-Spiel ausprobieren - die Maschine bzw. KI ist berechenbar. Menschen sind eben keine Roboter; da wird schon mal overnuked - und ich bin als Heiler oder Tank sogar ganz froh darüber, wenn die Gruppe nicht rummault.

Ähnlich sehe ich das bei der Hexer-Diskussion, die hier irgendwann aufkam: Wer zu dämlich oder faul ist, einem Aderlass-Hexer mal einen oder zwei kleine Hots zu verpassen, die nicht im Mindesten an unserem Mana knabbern und uns am einschlafen hindern, der sollte keinen Heiler und schon gar kein Gruppenspiel spielen!

Bei solchen "Tanks" oder "Heilern" ist es schön, mit zwei Gildenkollegen unterwegs zu sein - da kickt man solche Leute einfach raus und holt seinen eigenen Tank bzw. Heiler rein. Merkwürdigerweise klappt es ohne diese Flachpfeifen danach wunderbar.


----------



## Piposus (17. März 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> ich heile als heiler keinen aggroziehenden dd ^^



Bist halt nen relativ schlechter Heiler. Jeder fängt mal klein an, gib dich nicht auf.


----------



## Leviathan666 (17. März 2010)

Also, dass es immer weniger Tanks gibt wird wohl jeder wissen der mal im LFG-Tool 1-30 Minuten auf nen Tank gewartet hat bis die Gruppe vollzählig war.

Ich sage jetzt nicht "die Tanks heutzutage sind alle scheiße, arrogant und spielen wie die letzten Hempels obwohl sie vielleicht ne Gearscore von 5400+ haben" -
das wäre echt zu hart. Ich erlebe immer mal wieder richtig gute Tanks, teilweise auch sehr guten Nachwuchs.

Aber sowas wie der Threadersteller kommt mir leider auch oft unter. 
Beispiel: Ich als Resto Schami in der Grube von Saron. Zweiter Skelett-Mob, ich sterbe. Habe ich gepullt? Nope. Hatte ich Healaggro? Jo! Hat der Tank gespottet? NEIN! 
Ich belebe mich wieder, stelle Manaflut, damit die Gruppe überhaupt überlebt (mal abgesehen vom Tank der mit seinen 45k Schaden gefressen hat wie Lurchi ohne Schuppen).
Wir rennen die Treppe hoch zum ersten Boss. Ich schreibe noch in den Channel "Moment bitte, brauche Mana." Tank pullt, wipe. Erster Kommi: "dickes equip aber zu doof zum heilen!"

WoW ist ein Gruppenspiel. Wer Probleme mit entsprechenden Leuten hat (vorallem in Raids) sucht sich halt Gleichgesinnte, die genau so *augenscheinlich* seltsame Ansichten haben wie man selbst.

Aber einen auf Ego machen finde ich persönlich schon extrem gegen die Mauer gelaufen.


----------



## WR^Velvet (17. März 2010)

Hatte heute auch sone Chaotentruppe in nem Random HC Run.
Dachten wohl weils nen 5,8k Gearscore haben könnens wild rum pullen.
Nicht nur fürn Tank isses nen Kraus sondern auch fürn Healer welcher in dem Fall ich war.
Hab die Leute dann einmal zusammengeschissen ab da hats dann auch gut geklappt.

Primär heale ich den Tank und natürlich das was mal so zwischendurch an Schaden abfällt.
Jedoch weigere ich mich nen Jäger zu Healen der erst ma Mobs von sonst wo pullt obwohl der Tank schon Atemnot hat zwischen den ganzen Mobs.
Die meißten schnallen nach dem ersten mal aufkratzen das sie sich nach dem Tank zu richten haben. 
Bisher noch nicht erlebt das sone Gruppe lange chaotisch geblieben ist.
In der Regel haben sich die Leute schnell aufeinander eingestellt.
Man muß nur mal höflich aber bestimmt aufn Tisch hauen dann klappt das auch.


----------



## Senklor (17. März 2010)

Viper1701hbn schrieb:


> Moin....
> 
> Ihr alle da draußen wundert Euch warum Ihr für ICC usw
> keine Tanks mehr findet ??
> ...




Eine Zeitlang lauf ich hinterher aber irgendwann habe ich da auch keinen bock mehr drauf..
Es wird seid WOLTK nur noch draufgerozt wue blöd - leider traurige wahrheit.

aber mitlerweile mach ich folgendes auch im raid.
wenn n Caster in ICC overnuken sollte, dreh ich mich um und warte bis er den overbukenden in kleinteile zerlegt hatt und mache dann weiter.
gebe dazu noch ein kurzes statement im ts ab, und dann wars das .

Der Mob / Boss kommt zu mir zurück. Mittlerweile habe ich auch keine Probleme mehr. bzw es sind weniger geworden ^^

So far,
Senklor


----------



## EdenGazier (17. März 2010)

Gestern hatte ich auch ne komische Truppe gehabt. 

Zwei Leute aus meiner Gilde ein Healdudu und eine Maga wollten gerne Daily machen. Ich hab mich dazu entschlossen für sie zu tanken. Bekamen noch eine Hexe und einen Paladin dazu. Wir landeten im Turm. die beiden letzten sind durch rdm dazu gestoßen. Ich fragte schneller run? Das bedeutet das bis auf zwei Bosse alle ausgelassen werden. Meine leute haben yo gerufen. Also fing ich an umging die erste gruppe und fing an die zweite gruppe zu tanken. Daraufhin fing die beiden im TS an zu sagen, toll sind tod. Der Paladin hat nämlich einfach gepullt und die andere gruppe zu mir mit gezogen. Dabei ist er drauf gegangen, die Hexe meine Leute. Ich konnte mit ach und krach sechs von sieben Gegner noch töten bis ich dann denn löffel abgeben musste. 

Eine kurze Ansage von mir, erbrachte erstmal heftigs unruhe in der Gruppe. Der pala und die Hexe machten erstmal kein Schaden mehr, brauchen wir auch nicht. Da wir zu dritt eh genug Schaden und Heilung hatten. Ich meinte nur, entweder werdet ihr euren Job treu und fängt an Schaden zu machen oder ihr fliegt, nach ablauf der Zeit raus. Dann ging es, der pala pullte nicht mehr, die Hexe war eh ruhig und locker drauf gewesen. Der run wurde doch nach einen kurzen Wipe gut durchgezogen.

Sogar die Lootverteilung ging dann fair von der Bühne. Keiner hat auf die Kugel oder sonst was bedarf gewürfelt. Manchmal ist es einfach so. Seit dem RDM gibt. gibt es viele Spackos, die meinen machen zu können was sie wollen. Denn oft sieht man sie eh nicht mehr wieder. 

Aber als Tank hat man die Macht, jetzt nach dem neuen Patch sollte aber auch der Tank überlegen ob er frühzeitig leavt. da sich die Zeit auf ne halbe Stunde vergrößert. Gut da ich selbst drei Tankklassen spiele würde mich das nicht so stören. Aber ich tue es auch nicht. Ich ziehe es eiskalt immer durch, da ich nie das Problem haben werde Gruppen zu finden. 

Aber letzendlich, wir der Tank immer einfach haben, leute zu finden. Egal wo oder was. 

Tanken ist nach wie vor meine Lieblingsaufgabe, schon zu Classiczeiten. Aber es ist wahr, es gibt kaum Sinnvolle Sachen mehr. Immer pullen und halten. 

Kein fear, kein sheep usw. Selbst im Raids gibt es sowas kaum noch, das fehlt mir ein wenig, weil es doch die dinge ein wenig kniffliger machte. viele neue Spieler kennen einfach nicht mehr alle ihre Skills, unsere Maga ist auch neu im Spiel. Halbes Jahr also zu Wrath dazu gestoßen. Wurde durch die alte Welt und BC geschliffen und musste dann in Wrath lernen mit ihren Char zu spielen. Sie richtig zu verzaubern und sockeln. Das hat seine Zeit gedauert. Und sie wusste erst in ICC25 was es heißt zu sheepen. Das ist etwas was ich in der Entwicklung von WoW nicht so toll finde. 

Ne Zeitlang hab ich viel mit ihr gemacht, sie auch einfach sterben lassen, wenn sie nicht merkte, dass sie den falschen Gegener fokosierte oder nicht damagestopp machen kann, wenn Aggroreset ist oder wenn sie pullte. Zwar meckerte sie immer und wurde auch mal schnell sauer. Aber so lernte sie einfach, ihre Rolle als DD ernster zu nehmen. Auch Skills wie blinzeln oder Eisblock fing sie an sinnvoller zu nutzen. 

Sogar in unseren Stammraid nehmen wir, wenn einer Ausfällt mal ein Neuling mit, der noch nicht das perfekte Equip oder Erfahrung in ICC hat. Einfach damit wir ihm zeigenn wie es abläuft. In unsere Gilde versuchen wir so, einen größeren Pool an guten chars zu haben. Erst vor drei Wochen haben wir einen Tankwechsel gemacht. Vorher war er heiler, jetzt ist er Tank und er spielt die Rolle besser, als zuvor als Heiler. 

Wenn man den Leuten einfach nicht zeigt, was sie zu leisten haben udn wie sie es am besten können, dann sollte sich auch niemand wundern, wenn der Großteil einfach auch schlecht spielt. 

Ich für mein Teil, werde auch in Zukunft, jede rdm mitmachen, egal wie mies die Spieler sind. werde sie sterben lassen, nach gut gewissen. Oder ihm dem Char auch mal retten. Sie anmeckern und auch helfen. Gute Spieler tun das einfach. Sie geben ihr Wissen einfach weiter, ob der Spieler es annimmt oder nicht, bleibt einen selbst überlassen. 

Durch unsere Spielweise haben wir unser 25 Stamm aufgebaut und wir können echt sagen, yo die meisten haben es echt drauf

Anders aber, hatten wir auch Spieler die wollten einfach nicht besser werden und wurden sogar patzig. Die flogen dann aber Achtkantig raus. Auch solche Momente gab es. 

Aber im großen und ganzen halte ich rdm für Sinnvoll. Und Tanken ist nicht schlechter geworden. Halt nur nicht mehr so Anspruchsvoll. Der Schwierigkeitfaktor steigt mit der Gruppe die man hat, oder sinkt auf ein minnimum. Je nach dem


----------



## Leyard (17. März 2010)

Ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu, ist ja schließlich ein Forum. Jedoch vorweg ist zu sagen, dass manch einer seinen Griff ins Klo derart gut platziert, dass ein "don't feed the troll" schon überflüssig ist. Aber zum Thema, ich hoffe der TE und evtl. auch andere hilft es ein wenig, was ich hierzu beitrage (alle Progamer können sich das gerne ausdrucken und anschließend verbrennen oder wie auch immer...).

Ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher Tank mit meinem Main, mittlerweile passabel equipt. Ergo hab ich das Aggroproblem eher weniger, aber ich kenne es noch aus vergangenen Zeiten. Ihr gebt das Tempo vor, achtet aber auf den Heiler! Die DDs können sich zwischendurch mal regenerieren sollte das Tempo zu hoch sein. 
Solltet ihr jedoch generell Aggroprobleme haben oder sich einer DD wichtig machen: wer die Aggro hat, darf sie behalten. Jäger (MD/Irreführung) und Schurken (Schurkenhandel) haben fantastische Spells - versucht sie zu erziehen, wenn eure Fähigkeiten nicht ausreichen. Sollte einer der DD einfach unbelehrbar sein sprecht mit dem Heiler und gebt dem DD die Chance auf ein baldiges ableben. Schließlich sind DD sehr schnell nachgeladen.

Der Einzige, auf den ihr wirklich aufpassen solltet ist der Heiler - der ist eure Lebensversicherung! Auch die können sich mal daneben benehmen, aber auch die sind ersetzbar.
Wenn ihr einen guten Tag und gute Laune habt, lasst euch den Spaß nicht vermiesen. DD machen das nicht, um euch zu ärgern sondern entweder weil sie Ego-DPS machen wollen um im Dmg-Meter ganz oben zu stehen oder weil sie es einfach besser wissen als die Welt um sie herum - schließlich sind sie ja "Progamer" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch etwas, was mir schwer auf dem Herzen liegt: VIELEN DANK, meine lieben "Progamer"! Es ist mir echt schon peinlich, wenn ein Spieler in einer zufälligen Instanz als erstes von sich gibt, dass er frisch 80 wäre, ihm zu sagen es wäre völlig in Ordnung, dafür seien Heroic Instanzen da!

Und bevor hier irgendjemand meint, dass ich keine Ahnung von DD und Heiler habe: ich spiele Chars mit Tankspec, Chars mit Healspec und ebenfalls DD-specs. Wie erfolgreich und was genau ist in absolut zweitrangig, ich hab meinen Spaß am spielen!


----------



## Yveri1985 (17. März 2010)

Senklor schrieb:


> aber mitlerweile mach ich folgendes auch im raid.
> wenn n Caster in ICC overnuken sollte, dreh ich mich um und warte bis er den overbukenden in kleinteile zerlegt hatt und mache dann weiter.
> gebe dazu noch ein kurzes statement im ts ab, und dann wars das .
> 
> ...



das wuerdest du in meinem raid einmal machen , und wuerdest nie wieder mitkommen , das kann ich dir versprechen
einen boss nicht abspotten , du hast echt nerven ..... was machste denn wenn ein dd beim 1ten boss in icc aggro zieht ? boss dreht dich rum mach 1mal spalten halbe gruppe tot, (gibt uebrigens zig beispiele an bossen die gerne mal spalten oder aehnliche faehigkeiten haben^^)
sagste dann auch , jaaaaah das is der dd xy schuld weil er aggro hatte und ich bin so ein supppppppppertank , ausserdem muss spieler XY ja auch auf seine aggro achten weil spott passt nicht in meine rotation"

es kann nunmal sein das du als tank den ersten schlag verfehlst(wenn du ned am hitcap/wkcap bist) heisst das der aggroaufbau am anfang mal daneben geht , abba ey , deine aussage is laecherlich ... denk mal drueber nach ob du nicht vllt doch auf DD umskillst und deinen platz im raid jemanden ueberlaesst der faehiger is ^^


und die ganzen "in heros lass ich dd´s die aggro wenn se overnuken" hey was macht ihr eigtl in cataclysm wenn die instanzen (hoffentlich) wieder schwerer werden ? wenn vllt wieder CC von noeten is ?!
ich glaub einige werden dann so verwoehnt sein von den jetzigen softheros das se ganz schoen alt aussehen...
allerdigs muss ich eins sagen , softhero oder nich , nen dd hat einfach nich zu pullen , basta... abba wie schon von andern gesagt , passiert mal das man aggro ziehen kann wegen zuviel dmg
abba who cares? , target gewechselt, spott gedruckt , mob wieder bei mir....das sind vllt 2 klicks , und wer das nicht fuer noetig haelt als tank ... sollte echt mal seine rollenbeschreibung durchlesen


----------



## Leyard (17. März 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> das wuerdest du in meinem raid einmal machen , und wuerdest nie wieder mitkommen , das kann ich dir versprechen
> einen boss nicht abspotten , du hast echt nerven ..... was machste denn wenn ein dd beim 1ten boss in icc aggro zieht ? boss dreht dich rum mach 1mal spalten halbe gruppe tot, (gibt uebrigens zig beispiele an bossen die gerne mal spalten oder aehnliche faehigkeiten haben^^)
> sagste dann auch , jaaaaah das is der dd xy schuld weil er aggro hatte und ich bin so ein supppppppppertank , ausserdem muss spieler XY ja auch auf seine aggro achten weil spott passt nicht in meine rotation"
> 
> ...



Ich glaube du missverstehst die Intention. Es geht hauptsächlich umd die unbelehrbaren DD, die pullen weil es ihnen nicht schnell genug geht oder aggro ziehen, weil sie zu dumm sind ihre Klasse/Rolle richtig zu spielen. Eine Gruppe ist immer nur so stark, wie das schwächste Glied - und bevor jemand meint, er macht genug DMG um andere mit zu ziehen vergisst, dass er den DMG der anderen ausgleichen muss.
Es kann immer passieren, dass ein DDs sich mal verschätzt, in Gedanken ist oder sich nicht bewusst ist, wie weit der vor ihm stehende Tank ist. Aber um diese Spieler geht es nicht.

In Raids ist es fatal einen DD "mal eben sterben zu lassen". Aber ein guter Raidlead sieht es, wenn z. B. ein Schurke grundsätzlich Schurkenhandel weglässt um erstmal Burst-DMG fahren zu können (z. B. Addon "BigBrother" zeigt einem an, wer Irreführung/Schurkenhandel auf wen setzt). Wenn solches Verhalten einen Wipe auslöst bekommt derjenige seine Abreibung noch. Zumindest läuft es in den Raids so ab, in denen ich am Raidlead beteiligt bin.


----------



## Yveri1985 (17. März 2010)

er beschrieb die situation nicht nur fuer trash (wobei das bei den großen skelettwachen in icc auch unvorteilhaft is wegen spalten) sondern auch fuer bosse oO
und irrefuehrung hin oder her , wenn wer anders aggro zieht heisst es fuer den tank im raid "SPOTT-TASTE" druecken
ich spiele tank und mage , kenne daher beide seiten , aber nen tank der ne halbe gruppe krepieren laesst nur weil nen dd zuviel dmg bzw aggro am anfang raushaut, hat seine rolle im raid verfehlt
und das kannst ja noch ned mal schoen reden


----------



## DizzyDevil (17. März 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> ... einen boss nicht abspotten , du hast echt nerven ..... was machste denn wenn ein dd beim 1ten boss in icc aggro zieht ? boss dreht dich rum mach 1mal spalten halbe gruppe tot, (gibt uebrigens zig beispiele an bossen die gerne mal spalten oder aehnliche faehigkeiten haben^^) ...



Ich hoffe mal, dir ist klar was du da geschrieben hast!?
Wenn es soweit in einem Raid kommt, was soll da der Tank noch dran ändern? Spott hilft dann auch nicht wirklich!
Was soll man als Tank schon machen wenn ein DD so dumm ist und Aggro zieht? Beeten, dass er es beim nächsten try besser macht und draus gelernt hat!

Es ist doch nunmal so: Wenn ein DD aus irgendwelchen Gründen auch immer Aggro zieht, dann hat er DEFINITIV etwas falsch gemacht!
Wofür gibt es denn Omen und die Blizzard eigene Aggro Warnung? Zum gekonnt ignorieren? Ich denke nicht!

Das Problem ist vielmehr, dass viele DD´s einfach nicht wissen was ihre Aufgabe in einem Raid oder in einer Instanz ist!
Die Hauptaufgabe besteht nunmal nicht darin, so viel Schaden wie möglich zu machen um im DamageMeter ganz oben zu stehen, sondern vielmehr darin KONTROLLIERT Schaden zu machen! Dies beinhaltet nunmal auch auf seine Aggro acht zu geben und die Aggro des Tanks nicht zu überschreiten!

Wie ist es denn bei z.B. dem zweiten Boss in ICC mit seinem Aggro reduzierendem Debuff? Da müssen die DD´s genau so aufpassen! Da kann der Tank noch so gut sein! Wenn die DDs nicht aufpassen verliert er definitiv die Aggro und die DDs werden sterben!


----------



## Yveri1985 (17. März 2010)

ja mir is klar was ich geschrieben habe . beim 1ten boss in icc als es noch den aggroreset gab beim knochenwirbel , kam es schon mal vor das der boss dachte "uhhh ein stoffi ich dreh mich mal um" 
allerdings wenn du als tank fit bist spottest du den auch in kuerzester zeit wieder ab und es passiert nix , also wo is da das große problem?

und als dd haste nicht immer "schuld" an der aggro , 
wenn der tank einfach keine aggro aufbaut ? was willste dann machen ? unsichtbarkeit , vanish, verblassen , hat auch alles irgendwo ne abklingzeit
nimm doch fauldarm als beispiel , da muss ich als tank aggro halten , da koennen sich nen mage zum beispiel keinen dmg stopp erlauben , wenn der raiddps "gerade mal so" fuer den boss reicht
und den "luxus" von irrefuehrung & schurkenhandel hab ich mit meinem 10er-stammraid fuer den pala nich , weil wir atm nur einen schurken haben der nich immer kann wegen schichtarbeit
und trotzdem schaff ich es aggro bei fauli zu halten wenn alle direkt ihre CD´s +Trinkets + Kampfrausch zuenden


----------



## Lenelli (17. März 2010)

man muss da schon unterschiede machen, ob raid oder stink normale ini. in heros pull ich hier und da auch mal nen mob, aber nur wenn ich weiß dass er stirbt bevor er bei mir angekommen is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja für dds sind hero inis auch langweilig... ich verlang ja nich ma, dass die tanks spotten, machen sie aber meistens trotzdem. dann wird gemeckert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im raid aggro ziehn ist was ganz anderes und liegt nicht unbedingt immer daran, dass die bösen bösen dds nicht aufpassen. aggroaufbau und so... wenn man als dd in icc zum beispiel ne halbe minute warten muss bis ein boss "ordentlich" angetankt ist, dann läuft da auf jedenfall, seitens des tanks, was falsch. viele bosse sind halt stark auf dps ausgelegt, beschwer dich ned hier sondern bei den machern.


----------



## DizzyDevil (17. März 2010)

OK, beim Aggro resett ist das was anderes! Da ist Spotten Pflicht für jeden Tank! Das sehe ich genau so! Aber es wurde vorher ja nicht von Aggro resett gesprochen, sondern vielmehr von DDs, die einfach zu dumm sind auf ihr Omen zu achten oder "Absichtlich" versuchen dem Tank die Aggro zu klauen, nur um sagen zu können wie IMBA sie denn seien, dass sie dem Tank die Aggro klauen können!

Was die Situation mit Fauldarm etc angeht: Ich denke mal jedem sollte klar sein, dass wenn man als Tank ICC Tanken will, man dort auch ziemlich viel Aggro aufbauen können sollte! Ansonsten hat man da als Tank nichts zu suchen, da dort nunmal ein gewisses maß an Schaden Grundvoraussetzung für ein erfolgreiches druchkommen ist! 
Aber auch dort kann man dem Tank eine kleine "Antankzeit" gönnen (5 - 8 Sekunden)! Und wenn du nun ankommst mit "Nein, da muss von vorn herein Bust damage kommen, da der Boss sonst Enrage geht" dann haben eindeutig eure DDs dort nichts drin zu suchen, da sie zu wenig Schaden machen ;D

Die Gruppe sollte einfach nur auf einander eingespielt sein und ein wenig auf ihre AddOns achten, dann ist alles machbar!
Beispiel: Bei uns im 10er ICC Stamm wenn unser MT dabei ist wissen unsere DDs, dass sie dank seinem konstant hohem Aggro Aufbau von vorn herein alles raushauen können was sie haben und fahren an einem Statischen Boss ihre 10 - 12k DPS! Wenn aber unser MT mal ausfällt und unser OT seinen Job übernehmen muss können sich unsere DDs der Situation anpassen und fahren dann halt nur noch 6 - 8k DPS! Bis zum Prof in Normalen Modus reicht es ja, wenn die DDs im schnitt um die 5- 5,5k machen. Dann liegen die Boss auch!

Man kann es nunmal nicht verallgemeinern! Es gibt halt "gute" Tanks und "schlechte" Tank, aber das gillt natürlich ebenso für DDs und Heiler!
Es kommt natürlich auch daruf an wie "verwöhnt" man ist! Wenn man es z.B. von der Gilde nicht anders gewöhnt ist dass man durch jede Hero in max 15 Min durch ist, dann regt man sich schnell mal darüber auf, dass es in ner Rnd-Gruppe nicht genau so ist, wobei man leicht vergisst dass dort vielleicht der eine oder andere frische 80er dabei ist, der halt noch nicht auf nem ICC Equipstand ist! Aber soetwas lässt sich schnell klären und wenn einem das nicht passt, dann geht man halt!


----------



## inselberg (17. März 2010)

man sollte nicht immer über die dds schimpfen, denn im grunde ist es einfach ein problem der tanks die es ihnen einfach VORHER nicht beibringen, wie sie sich verhalten sollen.

* hat ers beim joinen der ini zu eilig setz "ich" mich 5minuten hin, was soll er denn machen? frech werden? dann sinds 15minuten in denen ich mich nicht bewege.

* jeder der beim durchbuffen nicht in reichweite ist bekommt halt keinen buff

* rennt ein dd vor dann lass "ich" ihn laufen, solange er nicht zurück kommt beweg ich mich keinen zentimeter.

* mein ein dd er müsse ziele bestimmen, von mir aus dann soll er sich mit dem mob rumschlagen.

natürlich ist das geschrei dann gross - ja und?




"ich" spotte nur wenn ich die aggro verliere - heisst "ich" hatte sie vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt eigentlich extrem selten vor oder - was häufiger  vorkommt - bei 5-10mobs haut einer im aoe gebombe ab.  







zum schluss eine kleine "geschichte" zum nachdenken: turm ut: neuer tank (seit 12 stunden 80) gs um die 3k, 3 dds alle über gs 5.4k, heiler 4k ... beendet in 20minuten kein toter. anscheinend gibt es also doch noch dds die vernünftig spielen.


----------



## DizzyDevil (17. März 2010)

Wie gesagt, es gibt solche und solche!

Habe es auch schon genug "dumme" Tanks erlebt, die z.B. einfach nicht aufs Mana des Heilers achten und sich dann beschweren warum sie keinen Heal bekommen haben!
Mein kommentar: "Versuch du mal ohne Mana zu Heilen!"
Oder Tanks, die sich einfach überschätzen. Die gerade mal frisch 80 sind, nicht Crit immun und meinen mal eben in einer Hero 6 Gruppen gleichzeitig zu pullen.
Teilweise braucht man zum Glück nur mal sachlich mit denen reden. Meistens geht es danach und alle sind glücklich wenn die Ini vorüber ist!

Man kann nicht grundlegend sagen die DDs sind an allem Schuld oder die Tanks oder Heiler!
Ein Char ist immer nur so kompetent wie der Spieler, der ihn steuert! Dies hat nichts mit dem Equip, erfolgen oder der Zeit die man bereits 80 ist zu tun!


----------



## Captain Mosh (17. März 2010)

> *  Tanken mach null Bock mehr*



Bei den Preisen ist das auch kein Wunder. 1,44 € für nen Liter Super.... tzzzzz...


----------



## dwarf303 (17. März 2010)

mir reichts au schon  ewig ich tank keine random hero mehr  
ich geh netma mehr wirklich in  inzen weil ich einfach kein bock  mehr auf dieses ganze scheiß durchgerenne hab 
antanken? wasn das ach scheiß drauf muß tank mit klarkommen 
wtf bewegen? scheiß drauf heiler muß mit klarkommen 

ne lass stecken mit der politik kann ich nix anfangen ich will eigentlich nen inzen run genießen 

einzige wo tanken noch richtig laune macht ist icc gildenintern des wars


----------



## Tazmal (17. März 2010)

Viper1701hbn schrieb:


> Moin....
> 
> Ihr alle da draußen wundert Euch warum Ihr für ICC usw
> keine Tanks mehr findet ??
> ...



richtig, deshalb ist mein druide auf eule mit 80 und nicht auf feral geblieben, ich habe das problem schon in den ersten inis die man spielen kann gehabt !


----------



## Casp (17. März 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Lasst euch nicht verarschen Leute. WIR sind die, die die Arbeiten machen.



Oder, zumindest in deinem Fall, auch eher nicht....


----------



## finalaeris (17. März 2010)

tja wow besteht halt zu 99% aus dorftrotteln^^

Wenn mein Freund tankt, lässte er die aggrozieher einfach verrecken und wartet nichtmal auf nen rezz!

So macht er es in icc auch, denn er sagt: Nur so lernen die Ottos!^^

Wer blöde wird, kommt auf ignore und so filtert man die Hornochsen aus^^

Wer Aggro hat, darf sie behalten! so hiess es doch immer^^

Tipp, mach einfach deinen Job und ignore alles was dumm kommt!


----------



## Aku T. (17. März 2010)

Probleme beim Tanken entstehen meist duch fehlende Absprache, die es ja in Random-Gruppen auch fast nie gibt. In diesem Fall helfen aber die Symbole über den Mobs sehr, ich setz sie fast immer standardmäßig, damit die DDs wissen, worauf sie als erstes einkloppen sollen. Das klappt in der Regel auch sehr gut. Wenn ich als Tank unterwegs bin, passiert es zwar öfter mal, dass ich in ner Gruppe lande, in der alle DDs im Schaden unter mir sind, das ist aber auch nicht weiter schlimm wie ich finde. Aggro-Stress hatte ich nur letztens mal in der Halle der Reflexionen beim letzten Teil, wo man vor Arthas flüchtet. Wir hatten 4 Wipes, weil die DDs es einfach nicht auf die Reihe bekommen haben, meine Targets zu nehmen. Es lief in etwa so ab: 3 Monströsitäten laufen auf uns zu, ich nehm A ins Visier, DD1 nimmt Mob B ins Visier, DD2 nimmt Mob C ins Visier... das führte dann zu wilden Abspott-Aktionen und wildem rumgetanke, weil ständig einer Aggro hatte. Leider waren diese völlig uneinsichtig und nach 4 Wipes war dann auch Feierabend für mich - ich hab die Gruppe sitzen lassen.

*An dieser Stelle übrigens ein nützlicher Tipp für alle DDs: Tank anklicken und dann "F" drücken um sein Ziel im Visier zu haben. Sollte man immer machen, wenn man grad nicht weiß, auf wen man kloppen soll.

*Die Tips hier a la: "Wer Aggro hat darf sie behalten" sind übrigens auch nicht besonders konstruktiv. Es ist normal, dass mal der ein oder andere Mob gesteigertes Interesse an einem anderen Gruppenmitglied entwickelt, warum auch immer, dann sollte man den auch einfach fix wieder abspotten, gehört nun mal auch zu den Aufgaben eines Tanks - Überblick behalten und Mobs abspotten wenn nötig. Nur wenn jemand absichtlich Aggro zieht, mehrmals, ist das Sterben lassen legitim find ich.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (17. März 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Ich belebe mich wieder, stelle Manaflut, damit die Gruppe überhaupt überlebt (mal abgesehen vom Tank der mit seinen 45k Schaden gefressen hat wie Lurchi ohne Schuppen).




Ich vermute mal, dass das wohl ein Tank war, der stur auf Ausdauer gesockelt hat ^^ . Gibt inzwischen viele solcher Tanks, da sich wohl gerade durch den Ausweich-Debuff in ICC der Trend durchgesetzt hat, dass man keine Ausweichwertung mehr braucht und alles auf Ausdauer sockelt.

Bei einer guten Kombination von gutem Tank und gutem Heiler mag das ja durchaus funktionieren, aber ich bin immer noch Verfechter einer guten Ausdauer- und Def-Sockelung ^^ . Ist zwar ein wenig Offtopic, aber das wollte ich einfach mal loswerden ^^ .

Aber mal ein klein wenig was zum Thema. Ich bin ja selbst nicht dauerhaft als Tank unterwegs und Heile ab und an auch mal. Die Beobachtungen, dass Tanks dreist durch die Inis rushen und ich nicht zum Mana reggen komme habe ich in dem Ausmaße noch nicht gemacht. Wenn ich für eine Instanz umspeccen muss, regge ich auch immer mein Mana, während der Invite-Timer des Dungeontools noch läuft. So kann ich dann mit vollem Mana in die Instanz gehen und auch direkt buffen. Ein wenig kann man dieser Extrem-Situation, wie sie einige Schildern auch selbst vorbeugen.

Ich mache desöfteren eher die Erfahrung, dass angehende Tanks ihre Klasse leider nicht angemessen Spielen können. Aber das ist wiederum ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## Versace83 (17. März 2010)

Dein Problem kenne ich nur zu gut... ein Grund warum mein Krieger nun nur noch ein DD ist und nur gelegentlich wenn ich mit Leuten aus meiner Gilde unterwegs ist tankt.


----------



## Super PePe (17. März 2010)

Aku schrieb:


> *An dieser Stelle übrigens ein nützlicher Tipp für alle DDs: Tank anklicken und dann "F" drücken um sein Ziel im Visier zu haben. Sollte man immer machen, wenn man grad nicht weiß, auf wen man kloppen soll.
> 
> *




nun ja dies kommt auch auf den Tank an. Bei einem Singeltargettank der gesamte Mobgruppen alleine tankt, sollte man die F Funktion sein lassen, da er komplett durch die Gruppe switcht. Daher ist es einfach zwingend notwendig das jeder DD endlich lernt welcher Mob was kann und wer der Gruppe am gefährlichsten werden kann, denn auf den Mob wird der Tank sein Augenmerk legen (vorausgesetzt er weisz selbst was er da tut) ...
bei einem AE-Tank ist die Funktion einfach edel, da der tank permanent auf dem Ziel bleibt und über Styles den Rest an sich bindet.


----------



## Elnor (17. März 2010)

Ich war auch selber Tank und habs schon seit Monaten aufgegeben. Die werden immer schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celissa (17. März 2010)

tja TE da biste net alleine :-)
sowie zeichen kennen die meisten garnet mehr --.--

nun habe ich 3 tanks (mein pala heilt jetzt,krieger und dk sind jetzt auch nur noch dmg klassen)

es sei denn freunde fragen ob ich tanke dann geh ich mit weil ich die grp(leute) dann kenne...


----------



## Gerti (17. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> nun ja dies kommt auch auf den Tank an. Bei einem Singeltargettank der gesamte Mobgruppen alleine tankt, sollte man die F Funktion sein lassen, da er komplett durch die Gruppe switcht. Daher ist es einfach zwingend notwendig das jeder DD endlich lernt welcher Mob was kann und wer der Gruppe am gefährlichsten werden kann, denn auf den Mob wird der Tank sein Augenmerk legen (vorausgesetzt er weisz selbst was er da tut) ...
> bei einem AE-Tank ist die Funktion einfach edel, da der tank permanent auf dem Ziel bleibt und über Styles den Rest an sich bindet.



Exakt.
Ich baue immer auf den gefährlichsten Mob (i.d.R. ein caster oder einer mit nervigen AE-Fähigkeiten) am meisten Aggro auf und auf die anderen so nebenbei.
Länger als 2 GCD hat man aber einen Mob nicht wirklich im Target, da man schauen muss ob noch auf den anderen Mobs genug Aggro ist. Also fällt die "F" Möglichkeit weg.

Wenn ich DD bin, suche ich mir nach dem das Focustarget down ist immer den Mob, wo am meisten Aggro aufgebaut ist und gehe auf den und nicht auf den, den der Tank gerade haut.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (17. März 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Exakt.
> Ich baue immer auf den gefährlichsten Mob (i.d.R. ein caster oder einer mit nervigen AE-Fähigkeiten) am meisten Aggro auf und auf die anderen so nebenbei.
> Länger als 2 GCD hat man aber einen Mob nicht wirklich im Target, da man schauen muss ob noch auf den anderen Mobs genug Aggro ist. Also fällt die "F" Möglichkeit weg.
> 
> Wenn ich DD bin, suche ich mir nach dem das Focustarget down ist immer den Mob, wo am meisten Aggro aufgebaut ist und gehe auf den und nicht auf den, den der Tank gerade haut.




Es gibt auch diverse Addons, die einem helfen das aktuelle Ziel des Tanks ausfindig zu machen.
Ich kann an dieser Stelle nur X-Perl Unitframes empfehlen. Mit diesem Addon kann man bei jedem Gruppenmitglied sehen, welches Target er gerade bearbeitet. Dementsprechend brauchen die DD nur auf das Portrait neben dem Tank-Portrait klicken und schon ist der Käse gegessen ^^ .


----------



## Super PePe (17. März 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Exakt.
> Ich baue immer auf den gefährlichsten Mob (i.d.R. ein caster oder einer mit nervigen AE-Fähigkeiten) am meisten Aggro auf und auf die anderen so nebenbei.
> Länger als 2 GCD hat man aber einen Mob nicht wirklich im Target, da man schauen muss ob noch auf den anderen Mobs genug Aggro ist. Also fällt die "F" Möglichkeit weg.
> 
> Wenn ich DD bin, suche ich mir nach dem das Focustarget down ist immer den Mob, wo am meisten Aggro aufgebaut ist und gehe auf den und nicht auf den, den der Tank gerade haut.



Es läuft am Ende immer wieder aufs Gleiche hinaus: fehlende Mob-, Boss-, Instanz-, Mechanikkenntnis. Die Einen sind zu schüchtern zu fragen (oft wurde sie geflamt bei Fehlern). Die Anderen sind einfach merkbefreit und kapieren es nach dem 1000 run immernoch nicht und dann gibts die "ich habe 10/12 Erfahrung man alta"Weisheit mit Löffeln gefrühstückt Fraktion. Da kann man kaum was ändern als immer wieder bei Fehlern die Boss/Mobs etc zu erklären auch wenn es 3/4 in der Gruppe im Raid schon zu den Ohren raus kommt ... in Raid kommt noch die Unfähigkeit gesehenes zu kommentieren, hinzu : Heiler in void , dd mit debuff etc. Ich habe mir schon überlegt ob ich nicht aus Spaß einen meiner Chars "Ich" nenne um es mir im Raid besonders einfach im TS zu machen XD "ich brauch Heilung," "ich bin tot" "ich bin oom" "ich hab ein DC"


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (17. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Ich habe mir schon überlegt ob ich nicht aus Spaß einen meiner Chars "Ich" nenne um es mir im Raid besonders einfach im TS zu machen XD "ich brauch Heilung," "ich bin tot" "ich bin oom" "ich hab ein DC"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (17. März 2010)

sunrise82 schrieb:


> Na, wenn es dir keinen Spaß mehr macht, dann lass es doch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da geh ich noch einen schritt weiter.... spiele selbst einen HolyPala und lasse ,wenn die dd´s meinen aggro zu ziehen und nicht mal was dagegen tun , sterben. Viele Hunter stellen sich gar nicht bzw zu spät tot ...warum.....ist ja dmg verlust. Das gleiche bei den Mages mit Eisblock, seelebrechen bei den Hexen ist erst nach einer bestimmten Aggro effektive weil NUR 50% reduce. Schurken kennen in meinen Augen Finte gar nicht mehr geschweige denn Verschwinden und von schurkenhandel wissen einige auch nicht das sie so was haben.Abgesehen von dem Tool Omen da achten so viele nicht drauf.
Denke mir manchmal auch das die einstellung für die aggrowarnung mit dem wackeln bzw roten rand am bildschirm ignoriert wird oder gar abgeschaltet ist und holzen munter weiter auf das Add oder Boss.

Vorweg muss ich als dd erst mal wissen,gerade in den 5er inis, was man als Tank dabei hat. Ist er vom Equip her weiter unten als ich mit meinen DD Equip passe ich meinen schadensoutput an. ist er fast gleichwertig oder besser equipt kann ich meine volle rota fahren.
Aber nein ist ist nun mal so das DD A meint besser zu sein als DD C und gibt alles darum dies unter beweiss zu stellen.
Habe das Tool Elitist Group drauf , dort kann man schön nach jeder Gruppe ein kleinen Bericht bzw stichpunkte eintragen für jeden einzelnen spieler der in der Gruppe war, dieser bericht kann weiter gegeben werden zu jedem der das Tool nutzt. Evl. bewirkt es ja was *hoff* aber denke eher nicht.

Wenn ich wen öfters sterben lasse und er mich fragt warum ich ihn nicht heile, sag ich nur.... denk mal nach. Das


----------



## Alwina (17. März 2010)

inxs_tp schrieb:


> Warum steckt der tolle Dungeaonfinder nen gs 4200 tank mit 3 dds zusammen die nen gs über 5800 haben? Was soll der tank da ausrichten?
> Blizz muss da einfach was machen, entweder leute mit gleichem eq zusammenstecken, oder einfach den tanks mehr aggro geben.



Bis auf vielleicht die 3 neuen Heroes , liegt bei so einer Gruppenzusammenstellung das Problem im Falle eines Wipes aber am Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (17. März 2010)

Das wohl Schärfste was mir untergekommen ist, war ein Hunter mit Irreführung + Explosivschuss ... ihm konnte aber geholfen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mombadt (17. März 2010)

Ich spiele nun schon etwas länger und habe in der Zeit viel gesehen doch hat sich das über die Jahre auf einem Niveau gehalten. Der Jäger pull hier und da mal ein wenig der heal pennt und der Hexer macht kaum schaden. Das waren so die größten Dinger die ich damals hatte. Doch seit Monaten und besonders nach diesem neuen inisystem ist es zum kotzten geworden. Ich habe 2 Tanks 2 heiler und ein paar dds jedoch liegt meine Hauptaufgabe in den schlüsselrollen. Mittlerweile sind mir die daylies egal und ich zocke nur noch wenn ein Stammraid angesagt ist. sollte ich mich doch mal hoffnungsvoll für eine Hero melden treffe ich zufallsidioten für die meine ignoliste zu wenig ist…diese dorfdeppen würde ich gerne am Hals nehmen, ich darf als tank nicht mehr pullen gebufft wird auch nicht und dann schreien diese 1k dps kinder „schnell schnell" wenn ich mit meinem dk tank im Schaden an erster Stelle stehe weiß ich das die dorfdeppen wieder nix können aber an dem Tag wo mein Blutritter auch unter Heilung die Topposition einnahm war Schluss für mich…ich muss da vorne alles machen kriege nur einmal Gold verliere Zeit weil die ini über eine Stunde dauert und muss mir am Ende viel Mist anhören. Mein Lieblingssatz von den deppen ist „lief doch ganz gut" das nachdem ich als tank oder heal allen den Arsch gerettet habe und ihnen ihre Fehler offen legen wollte.

 bevor ich mich wieder in meinen hass rein steigere, ja als tank bist du der idiot der dafür sorgen muss das die gruppe nix abkriegt…doch die gruppe legt es drauf und hört selbst dann nicht auf wenn Omen sie schon anbrüllt. Eisblock, verblasen war gestern „dps ist alles". Ich liebe wow und werde deshalb nicht gehen auch wenn hier einige helden der Meinung sind, dass dies die Lösung wäre. Ich hoffe darauf das ich noch ein paar gute Stammraids finde und die anderen können mich mal da wo die Sonne niemals scheint^^….außerdem macht es als Palatank Spaß die Leute sterben zu lassen^^

 also seit lieb zu euren Tanks sonst werdet ihr immer länger warten müssen um in einer Hero euer „können" zeigen zu dürfen


----------



## Nershul (17. März 2010)

Also als Tank (Druide übrigens) kann ich nur sagen, dass es gute Tage und eben auch schlechte Tage gibt. Manchmal bin ich in HdR fast schon gelangweilt, weils läuft wie geschmiert, ab und an wipe ich selbst noch in der guten alten Violetten Festung, weil die Gruppe einfach allgemein pennt oder wie auch immer. 

Ich war aber noch nie ein Fan von Verallgemeinerungen. Mir macht das Tanken nämlich trotz einiger schwarzer Flecke in der Karriere immer noch Spaß! Klar reg ich mich über übereifrige DD oder geistig abwesende Heiler auf. Ich hab auch schonmal die ein oder andere Gruppe wieder verlassen, weil ich keinen Sinn gesehen hab. Aber im Großen und Ganzen ist das Leben als Tank immer noch herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich brauche keine 5 Sekunden, um für irgendeine Instanz eine Gruppe zu finden, ebenso einfach habe ich es bei der Suche nach Anschluss an einen Raid für was auch immer. Das Equip braucht man sich nur selten und wenn dann auch nur mit einem weiteren Tank-Kollegen zu teilen, nicht wie unsere Stoffträger z.B. die auch nach dem 7. Drop von Item X beim Würfeln wieder mal den Kürzeren ziehen... 
UND als Tank fühle ich mich nach wie vor noch als gedanklicher "Leader der Gruppe", auf dessen Schultern einiges an Verantwortung lastet. Auch wenn das heutzutage nicht mehr ganz so der Wahrheit entspricht, ist das Bild des Gruppenführers immer noch verankert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die meisten lassen auch nach wie vor den Tank pullen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PvPlayer (17. März 2010)

Gerade als schlecht ausgerüsteter Tank inner Hero bietet es sich an das vor dem Start zu sagen, meiner Erfahrung nach sind die dd's dann etwas vorsichtiger :-)
Ausserdem hilfts zumindest ein Ziel der Mobgruppe zu markieren bevor man reinrennt. Dumm is natürlich wenn das markierte Ziel als letztes der 5er Grp umfällt 
weil keiner weiss was dieses komische Totenkopfsymbol zu bedeuten hat ^^


----------



## Iracesh (17. März 2010)

Viper1701hbn schrieb:


> Moin....
> 
> Ihr alle da draußen wundert Euch warum Ihr für ICC usw
> keine Tanks mehr findet ??
> ...



ich mach das ganz einfach.
im rnd-raid is ts-pflicht.
und dann werden klare ansagen gemacht. wer sich nicht dran hält, bekommt ne verwarnung. wer sich nicht dran hält und nen wipe verursacht, fliegt gleich raus. wer nach ner verwarnung noch immer faxen macht, fliegt raus.

aber was ich gemerkt hab, was man neuerdings ansagen muss: "es könnte sein, dass wir wipen"
denn wenn du das nicht ansagst, sin nachm ersten wipe meist erstmal alle weg mit "omfg lol noobs, l2p, kkbye".
auch dazu gehört neuerdings die ansage "bringt bitte zeit mit, es kann sein, dass wir in 30min hier nicht fertig sind", sonst laufen dir nach der 2. pinkelpause auch die leute weg ._.


----------



## Raindog (17. März 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> "Macht"? Ich sehe hier nur, daß sich einige Leute zu wichtig nehmen und offenbar nicht im Mindesten ein Interesse am Zusammenspiel haben:
> 
> Ich denke, Du solltest lieber ein Solo-Spiel ausprobieren - die Maschine bzw. KI ist berechenbar. Menschen sind eben keine Roboter; da wird schon mal overnuked - und ich bin als Heiler oder Tank sogar ganz froh darüber, wenn die Gruppe nicht rummault.
> 
> ...




Du scheinst da was missverstanden zu haben mein Freund.

Es geht mir nicht darum, das mir einer abgeht weil ich nen Tank oder nen Heiler spiele und in einer, von mir sogenannten, Machtposition bin. Es geht schlicht darum, das du sowohl als Heiler und auch als Tank die Möglichkeit hast, nervende Spieler (es müssen nicht nur DDs sein) auflaufen zu lassen.

Du hast von Heroics gesprochen. Ich rede von ALLEN Instanzen und Raids. Wenn ich mit meinem Twink im Kloster heile, und sehe wie ein "vergoldeter" Schurke losstürmt und meint tanken zu müssen. Dann lase ich ihn sterben. Punkt. 
Auf dem Twinklevel macht es sehr wohl einen Unterschied ob du einen Aderlass-Hexer heilst oder nicht. Denn im Lowlevelbereich ist jedes bisschen Mana kostbar. Selbst wenn du nicht "vergoldet" bist.

Wenn du mir jetzt mit dem Argument kommst, es würde hier nur um heroics und Raids gehen hast du was verpasst.
Du selbst sagst: hc ist einfach, du freust dich über Abwechlung in einer stupiden Tank-Rota. Dann würde ich vorschlagen: Geh twinken oder such dir ne schwerere Herausforderung. *Dann* wirst du sehr wohl merken wie nervig ein dummer DD sein kann.


in diesem Sinne

Healing Dog


----------



## Dankin (17. März 2010)

Ich hab die letzten Tage angefangen die Heros zu tanken, davor habe ich nur mal eben Burg und Nexus gemacht zum üben, weil ich die auswendig kannte. Beim üben war ich nervös und die DDs haben wie blöd vorgepullt.
Nun hab ich damit angefangen, damit mir keiner blöd kommt, vor den ersten Mobs zu sagen: "Zur Info: Ich bin kein gogogo-rush Tank. Bitte last mir etwas Zeit zum antanken, bin relativ neu im Business." (so in etwa). Je nach Ini folgt dann: "Ich bau immer am meisten Aggro auf den Magiern auf, sucht sie in der Mobgruppe und versucht die zuerst zu töten (sofern ich nicht markerie)." Interessanterweise hatte ich seither nur extrem viel Spass. Alle geben sich mühe, suchen sich die richtigen Targets (das bringt mir antankzeit ^^), blödeln miteinander, versuchen gar (sinnloserweise) mal CC und am Schluss wird gefragt ob man noch ne Runde macht. Klar sind manche auch schweigsam darunter, aber das Verhalten war die 10 Inis lang (mehr warens noch nicht) 1a.


----------



## Dankin (17. März 2010)

PvPlayer schrieb:


> Gerade als schlecht ausgerüsteter Tank inner Hero bietet es sich an das vor dem Start zu sagen, meiner Erfahrung nach sind die dd's dann etwas vorsichtiger :-)
> Ausserdem hilfts zumindest ein Ziel der Mobgruppe zu markieren bevor man reinrennt. Dumm is natürlich wenn das markierte Ziel als letztes der 5er Grp umfällt
> weil keiner weiss was dieses komische Totenkopfsymbol zu bedeuten hat ^^



Ich hab grad gestern lachen müssen, nachdem dies passiert ist. Und hab dann angesagt: "Okeh, wie ihr wollt, von nun an: der Totenkopf fällt immer zuletzt." Hat wunderbar geklappt und ich hab dann halt die Tankmobs markiert. Die DDs fandens lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ignorama (17. März 2010)

Habe jetzt kaum was in diesem Thread gelesen und habe auch noch nie (bis jetzt) in dieses Forum geschrieben.
Aber ich möchte auch mal was zum tanken sagen.

Ich habe schon seit ich vor 3Jahren mit WoW begonnen habe getankt, damals noch als Krieger, heutzutage mit dem Paladin.

Ich rege mich leider zu leicht auf in manchen Inis, was bestimmt nicht die beste Eigenschaft als Tank ist. Und manchmal lasse ich mich auch mal wieder dazuhinreissen als Tank mitzugehen, obwohl ich keine Lust dazu habe.

Ja spiel doch etwas anderes, einen DD oder Heiler, wird vielleicht der ein oder andere denken.
Ich habe seit ein paar wochen einen Hexenmeister auf 80 hochgespielt. Es ist sehr entspannend als DD in Inis mitzugehen, leider rege ich mich da auch immer wieder auf wegen dem Tank.

Habe jetzt lange darüber nachgedacht und zu dem Schluss gekommen:
Ich habe diese beiden Seiten gesehen und irgendwie hat immer irgendjemand (ich? ^^) etwas zu meckern. Entweder tankt der Tank nicht, was er soll (irgendwie ist immerwiedermal auf verschiedenen Servern oder so die Killreihenfolge anderst) oder der DD pullt, oder jemand macht keinen Schaden... flameflameflame.

Ich habe in letzter Zeit keine Lust mehr zu tanken aus schon oft durchgekauten Gründen. Doch wenn ich mit dem DD on geh, warte ich irrsinnig lange auf ne Gruppe... naja, alles nichts neues für euch. Und schlussendlich bleibe ich dann lieber Tank, weil schlussendlich wirklich der Tank zu sagen hat, wos langgeht. Und wenn dann ein DD leavt, egal, 1sec warten, ein neuer DD da, der froh über seinen Glück ist (ausser vielleicht die halbe Ini ist schon durch XD).
Und da ich in der Vorteilhaften Position bin, dass mein Freund NUR Heiler spielt, kann ich ganz leicht DD's, die zu früh pullen, zurechtstutzen. Kurz zu meinem Freund gesagt: "Der hat gepullt, lass den sterben, dann merkt er's hoffentlich." und schon sitz ich am längeren Hebel.

Ja, ich geniesse es in diesen Momenten frechen DD's eins auszuwischen, aber wie ich finde zurecht. Schliesslich spiel ich nicht erst seit gestern und tanke auch nicht erst seit gestern. Und diese "gogogo"s kann sich bei mir jeder sparen, da reagier ich null drauf!

An alle DD's, wenn ihr das Tempo angeben wollt, pullen wollt, markieren wollt oder einfach generell AGGRO haben wollt: spielt Tank, es hat auch schöne Seiten (offtopic- hats denn hier keine "evil"-Smilies? ^^)


Habe mich gestern wieder bis fast zum Magengeschwür aufgeregt, wegen "gogogo"s und man hat sich im TS (Partnergilde) göttlich über mich amüsiert und mir immerwieder gesagt, ich solle das nicht so ernst nehmen. Ich werde es mir vornehmen und in MEINEM Tempo weitertanken. Und wer pullt, darf laufen (+repkosten). Wie gesagt, mein Freund=Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wird mein neues Mantra!


Ach, hab mehr geschrieben als ich wollte und vielleicht ist nicht alles zusammenhängend, aber wollte trotzdem als Tank auch mal was zu solch einem Thema sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yveri1985 (18. März 2010)

ich bin verwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auf der einen seite sagst du "Und diese "gogogo"s kann sich bei mir jeder sparen, da reagier ich null drauf!"
2zeilen spaeter sagst du "Habe mich gestern wieder bis fast zum Magengeschwür aufgeregt, wegen "gogogo"s und man hat sich im TS (Partnergilde) göttlich über mich amüsiert"
ja was denn nun ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ignorama (18. März 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> ich bin verwirrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



zur übersetzung für dich:
Wenn jemand gogogo sagt, dann mach ich nicht gogogo, mache sogar manchmal extra langsam.
an dem abend waren wir zu 20 leuten (nicht alle 80) in ... ah mist, wie heist dieser BC Raid? ist ja egal, die mit dem Phönix. Es hiess stämdig gogogo. Ich hatte als Tank sogar ne markierung über mir, aber naja, ich werde nicht gebraucht ^^ Sobald der Leader Check macht drück ich nein, einiger aus der Partnergilde ebenfalls. Dann sehen wir die plötzlich in die nächste Gruppe rennen, während wir noch Spieler vom boden aufkratzen, neu buffen und looten. Die selben Leute sterben nochmal. Ich habe dann aus prinzip den ganzen Abend beim Check nein gedrückt, aber das hat keine Sau interessiert. Ausserdem waren 2 Spieler noch gar nicht geportet worden, hatte beim Phönix jedemenge Zeit im /ra mit denen zu plaudern. vor dem letzten Boss hats dann endlich auch der Leader gecheckt, dass noch nicht mal alle da sind.
Also, da hab ich mich echt genervt.
Wollte nicht die ganze Geschichte schreiben, aber wenn du sie hören magst...

Ach ja, mein Freund hat sich dann n Makro gebastelt wegen dem Leader. Der hiess irgendwas "Ritterjubolo" oder so. Das Makro sah etwa so aus (schreien) "GOGO BUBBO GOGO". Der hat das glaub ich noch 10min lang in Dalaran geschrien XD


----------



## Mayestic (18. März 2010)

wenn man die ganze energie die in diesen beiträgen steckt dafür investieren würde sich nen eigenen raid aufzubauen mit eigenen leuten ...
nur sone idee

wenn mir iwas im spiel nicht passt muss ich halt selber ran, wenn ich das nicht will oder es mir zuviel aufwand ist geh ich ins forum motzen wohlwissend das sich an der situation durch reines bla bla nichts ändert aber es geht mir danach kurzfristig besser

ich war eben mal kurz in wow und habe meine gilde gefragt und bei denen gibts die probleme die es hier zu geben scheinbar nicht aber sie sind allseits bekannt

wenn ihr nicht in die pötte kommt, nicht alles selber macht, nicht die dicken eier *grins* dafür habt den job des raidleader zu übernehmen der euch nichts als häme einbringt und selten honoriert wird dann werdet ihr noch viele dieser beiträge schreiben und es wird sich trotzdem nix ändern

der wechsel in ein andere spiel bringt euch ebenfalls nicht weiter, denn dort isses genau das gleiche

eventuell erhört blizzard ja meine gebete und macht aus jeder instanz ne soloinstanz, instanziert auch sonst alles im spiel so das ich endlich alles alleine machen kann, niewieder auf andere spieler angewiesen bin, jeden boss alleine legen kann, T10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15 ... für 1gold das stück beim npc kaufen kann und endlich mein traumspiel bekomme, ein MultiMassiveSinglePlayerOnlineGame


----------



## Nahemis (18. März 2010)

Im Wow Forum häufen sich derzeit die negativen Threads über WoW.

Warum macht ihr es nicht einfach wie ich? Kündigt das Abo und gut ist.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. März 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Im Wow Forum häufen sich derzeit die negativen Threads über WoW.



Gab es da schon mal andere? Ich mein wer zufrieden ist macht keine Threads auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nahemis schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr es nicht einfach wie ich? Kündigt das Abo und gut ist.



Ich nehme mal an weil sie doch noch gute Seiten an WoW finden.


----------



## Super PePe (18. März 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Im Wow Forum häufen sich derzeit die negativen Threads über WoW.
> 
> Warum macht ihr es nicht einfach wie ich? Kündigt das Abo und gut ist.



Wieso weil andere unzufrieden sind und oder gezielter guerilla marketing propaganda aufsitzen?


----------



## Wumbatz (18. März 2010)

LÖSCHEN ? warum gehts nicht ? 
Seit doch selbst auch immer Kräftig am Zensieren hier im China Bord


----------



## Ignorama (18. März 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Im Wow Forum häufen sich derzeit die negativen Threads über WoW.
> 
> Warum macht ihr es nicht einfach wie ich? Kündigt das Abo und gut ist.



Hm... und dann doch noch im WoW-Forum herumhängen? hm... Ne also, wenn ich dann mal wieder aufhöre (wenn meine Gamecard ausläuft), dann interessiert mich dieses Forum nicht mehr.


----------



## Regine55 (18. März 2010)

Ich finde Tanken ist einer der entspanntesten Dinge in Wow die es gibt- zumindest im Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In ner Hc als Tankanfänger ist der Stress extrem, aber sobald das Equip steigt wird es immer chilliger. Im Raid musste dann außer dein max Aggro Rota durchziehen und gelegentlich spotten nix tun. 

Im Vergleich zum Heiler, den ich früher gespielt hab ist es komplett umgekehrt. In Hc´s kannste einschlafen und in Raids Stress pur, weil keiner wegsterben darf. 


btw: Icc 10er 10/12



<3 Tanken


----------



## RedShirt (18. März 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> In ner Hc als Tankanfänger ist der Stress extrem, aber sobald das Equip steigt wird es immer chilliger. Im Raid musste dann außer dein max Aggro Rota durchziehen und gelegentlich spotten nix tun.



CDs musst Du keine benutzen? Respekt =) würde auch gern mal bei Fauldarm einfach dastehn. *neid*
Als Paladin möcht ich auch mal keine Hände verteilen müssen, weil ich dem Raid nebenbei helfen möcht *schwärm*

Ich könnts so einfach haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warum kann ich das nicht.


----------



## Regine55 (18. März 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> CDs musst Du keine benutzen? Respekt =) würde auch gern mal bei Fauldarm einfach dastehn. *neid*
> Als Paladin möcht ich auch mal keine Hände verteilen müssen, weil ich dem Raid nebenbei helfen möcht *schwärm*
> 
> Ich könnts so einfach haben
> ...




Es geht mir ums Prinzip. Klar nutz ich auch meine CDs bei Fauldarm, aber muss es ja nicht extra aufführen. Das Stresslvl beim tanken ist einfach ziemlich gering im Vergleich mit einem Heiler. So MEINE Erfahrung.


----------



## EdenGazier (18. März 2010)

Tanken ist immernoch geil

Punkt

wer meckert, kann nicht tanken


wer heult, hat nie gelernt, zu agieren wenn es angebracht ist.


Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass ihr die noobs seit?

Also ich tanke nach wie vor gerne rdm und Stamm. Mir egal ob da Anfänger oder Profis dabei sind. Alles wird getankt. Sollten die DDler nicht gelernt haben, was fokusieren bedeutet. Dann kann ich niemals garantieren, ihnen den Arsch zu retten. Wenn ich sterbe liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit nahe das der Rest auch stirbt^^. hab ich gute Laune, dann versuche ich alles zu in meiner Macht auf zu bringen, die aggro wieder zu holen. Wenn schlechte, lass ich sie sterben.

Meckern sie, lässt es mich kalt. Hauen sie ab genauso. 

Aber das gesülze hier drinnen. Hab ja jetzt zweimal was gepostet. Scenarien, Problematiken angesprochen. Aber euer Gesülze ist sowas von Erbärmlich. Ganz ehrlich, lasst es wenn ihr Probleme damit habt. 

Wer seit Fünf Jahren wie ich tankt. Merkt nur eines. Es hat sich nichts geändert. in Classic Zeiten war tanken ein Undankbarer Job, zu BC genauso und zu Wrath hat sich nichts geändert. Außer, das Blizz es für alle einfacher gemacht hat. 

Wenn ich mit meinen Pala tanke, schalte ich mich auf AFK. Ich kann sogar dabei schlafen und hole mir die aggro und halte sie. Fünf Tasten Spieler sag ich nur. Manchmal weniger manchmal ne Taste oder Zwei mehr. Einen einfacheren Tank gibt es nicht. Extra für Anspruchslose oder dauer Brain AFK Spieler geeignet. Selbst wenn man Stur die auf Ausdauer sockelt, sind sie noch easy zu händeln. 

Der Krieger ist da schon etwas Anspruchsvoller, denn ich zocke. Da muss man schon Brain besitzen. Und mein Heißgeliebter DK, ist besonders im Blut extrem Anspruchsvoll wenn ich AE mache ^^. 

Aber wenn ihr Probleme habt, mit tanken, weil die DDler nicht lernen können oder gar kein Bock haben, zu Fokusieren oder nur blöd um sich bomben oder halt Aggro ziehen und ihr dann wiped. Dann muss ich Fragen

Was wollt ihr. DDler die Drei Sekunden warten bevor sie Anfangen Schaden machen zu dürfen. Heiler die nicht pullen sondern nur stupide bei guten Equipstand des Tanks mal vielleicht beim Boss heilen?

Ich weiß nicht was für euch Anspruchsvoll bedeutet. Aber ein Sack voller Idioten ist der beste Anspruch denn ein Tank bekommen darf. Denn Fear, Controlling und so gibt es nicht mehr. Also müssen die Spieler ran die ein wenig Abwechslung bringen. So lernt ihr richtig zu tanken und die Aggro zu halten, oder halt schneller zu reagieren. Denn auch den Heiler und den DD besonders in hohen Equipstand, sind die Heros übelst Langweilig geworden. 

Wie gesagt in Fünf Jahren hat sich einfach nichts geändert. Die einen Fluchen über die TAnks und die Tanks heulen rum. Die wirklichen Vertranen unter uns, jammern nicht heulen nicht rum meckern nicht über andere außer über jammerne, heulende, rummäckernde Tanks^^

Gott stellt euch einfach auf die neue gegebene Situation ein, oder spielt selber DD oder Heiler, aber überlegt, mal was ihr wollt.

Mir sind viel lieber die DDJunkies und Gogog Heiler Schreier lieber, als dumm pat für pat stupide zu pullen und zur Strecke zu bringen. Sorry aber ich verstehe die DDler und die Heiler einfach zu gut. Unsere heulen auch rum, das sie sich langweilen, das der Trash zu schnell tod ist. Das ein Bosskampf nicht mal 30 Sekunden dauert, das der Heiler nichts zu tun hat, ausser mal ein Instant zu machen.

Vorher weintet ihr, alles zu schwer, blablabla und jetzt heult ihr wieder. Könnte man nicht einfach mti dem was man hat zufrieden sein?


----------



## EdenGazier (18. März 2010)

sry dp


----------



## Cali75 (18. März 2010)

Hi,

bin als Tank auch manchmal bissle ratlos. Immer wieder in HdR hc.... gestern wieder: gruppe hat sich nicht im griff, vor allem werden die mage und der Jäger nicht kaltgestellt (z.B. vom Priester). Nach dem Wipe heißt es: Du musst die Fernkämpfer antanken - ich habe mir LOL nur gedacht und es dann genauso gemacht. Kommt die Wave - geht ich zur Mage und tank sie an. Wie ich es mir gedacht habe, rennen die anderen Mobs natürlich zur Gruppe - ich sollte ja woanders sein. Fazit: DD tot, Heal tot, DD tot, ich verlasse die gruppe.

Vielleicht sollte mal jmd auf mich hören oder meiner strategie folgen.... Ich mag auch keine Arkansalven, die an mir vorbeizischen, wenn ich auf dem Weg zum Mob bin...

Übrigens an alle DDler da draussen, meine Spottfähigkeit (Hand der Abrechnung) hat CD !!!!!! Wenn also jeder einen Mob pullt, garantiere ich für nichts mehr... wer die Aggro hat, behält sie auch.

So Long Cali


----------



## Fisch (18. März 2010)

EdenGazier schrieb:


> Tanken ist immernoch geil
> 
> Punkt
> 
> ...



Genau so ist es


----------



## Super PePe (18. März 2010)

Cali75 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin als Tank auch manchmal bissle ratlos. Immer wieder in HdR hc.... gestern wieder: gruppe hat sich nicht im griff, vor allem werden die mage und der Jäger nicht kaltgestellt (z.B. vom Priester). Nach dem Wipe heißt es: Du musst die Fernkämpfer antanken - ich habe mir LOL nur gedacht und es dann genauso gemacht. Kommt die Wave - geht ich zur Mage und tank sie an. Wie ich es mir gedacht habe, rennen die anderen Mobs natürlich zur Gruppe - ich sollte ja woanders sein. Fazit: DD tot, Heal tot, DD tot, ich verlasse die gruppe.
> 
> ...



btw

caster müssen nicht in hdr getankt werden. einfach Melee(warri,schurke,dk, retri, mitze) ran lassen und gut ... das müssten nur so einige Heiler kapieren, das sie da einen Heal rüberwachsen lassen müssten, statt sich pikiert drüber aufzuregen das da dds möchtegerntank spielen und sowas ja nicht geht ! Denn diese Mobs machen kaum melee schaden und können daher gesondert von dem melee dds umgehauen werden.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. März 2010)

Cali75 schrieb:


> bin als Tank auch manchmal bissle ratlos. Immer wieder in HdR hc.... gestern wieder: gruppe hat sich nicht im griff, vor allem werden die mage und der Jäger nicht kaltgestellt (z.B. vom Priester). Nach dem Wipe heißt es: Du musst die Fernkämpfer antanken - ich habe mir LOL nur gedacht und es dann genauso gemacht. Kommt die Wave - geht ich zur Mage und tank sie an. Wie ich es mir gedacht habe, rennen die anderen Mobs natürlich zur Gruppe - ich sollte ja woanders sein. Fazit: DD tot, Heal tot, DD tot, ich verlasse die gruppe.



Fernkämpfer berauchst du nicht unbedingt Tanken, außerdem haste als Pala 2 mal Spot, alle 3-4 Sec kannst du Spotten. Dazu kannst du dem Priester noch dein Schild ins Fressbrett rammen, aufgrund des geschwollen Kiefers kann er keine Sprüche mehr wirken und kommt zu dir gerannt. Falls du immer noch Probleme macht die Ecken Taktik, alle links oder recht außer Sicht der Mobs knubbeln = Alle Mobs kommen Freiwillig zu dir.


----------

